# 2011 Severe Weather Thread I



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like SOWEGA and MIDWEGA are going to have a noisy night. Not to mention the occasional wind gust. There are some cells in mid and south Bama showing 1/2 to 3/4" hail (blue circles) and a couple of meso cells with good tops in the 20,000 ft plus range, but the VIL is rather low, so no spinny things should be popping out of them. I would expect some wind gust with a few of these though.

All of the pretty colored squares are lightning strikes, with white being the newest (12-15 min. old) and dark blue being the oldest (45-50 min. old). 

Keep your ears open tonight.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear "no spinny things". Lots of thunder and lightnin here though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Glad to hear "no spinny things". Lots of thunder and lightnin here though.


 

Yeah, and the good stuff hasn't got to you yet..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

We`re gonna git thumped!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re gonna git thumped!


 
You've got a tight wad of stuff makin a bee line for you comin up from Panama City right now that'll get there before the big stuff in Bama will. This is one bizarre storm for this time of year. I don't see much sleep in my immediate future tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Crackerdave is about to get thumped. If he hasn't figured it out yet, it's about to get quite noisy around his place.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a tight wad of stuff makin a bee line for you comin up from Panama City right now that'll get there before the big stuff in Bama will. This is one bizarre storm for this time of year. I don't see much sleep in my immediate future tonight.


Great, JUUUST great!  I got things that ain't tied down, anchimals to worry 'bout, sheesh, work tomorrow is gonna be juuuuusst wonderful!
Thanks for the heads up, MC!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

So is it a bad thing if it has warmed up 3 degrees in the last hour??.........Went from 50 to 53


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So is it a bad thing if it has warmed up 3 degrees in the last hour??.........Went from 50 to 53


 
Just some of that nice warm gulf moisture headin your way.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice little light show here in NW Coweta right now. Rain though is hammering! Cow and flat rock would be a gross understatement! I just love listening to these little thunderstorms talk trash though...
Oh how I long for spring!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep your eye's peeled Keebs and Nick. Those cells coming out of Henry county Ala. are sportin 30,000 ft. tops with 27 kgm VIL. Now that is some powerful stuff for this time of year. This time a month and a half from now those numbers will be double that. But I promise they're gonna get your attention when they arrive.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

POURING here... I hope it lets up sometime soon 

Hugh, we gonna get a super thumper up here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> POURING here... I hope it lets up sometime soon
> 
> Hugh, we gonna get a super thumper up here?


 
Nope, just rain, and maybe a firework or two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep your eye's peeled Keebs and Nick. Those cells coming out of Henry county Ala. are sportin 30,000 ft. tops with 27 kgm VIL. Now that is some powerful stuff for this time of year. This time a month and a half from now those numbers will be double that. But I promise they're gonna get your attention when they arrive.





Startin` to rain some here, and the wind is pickin` up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just rain, and maybe a firework or two.



No sooner had I posted then there was a flash of lightening and a thunder boomer... now its quiet.. 


Yall down yonder and over yonder stay safe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Startin` to rain some here, and the wind is pickin` up.


 
Give it about 30 more minutes. You might need your earplugs.

Man, I hope Mill got the equipment out of the Kaolin pits today.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just heard my 1st rumble of thunder!


----------



## pbradley (Feb 1, 2011)

Rumblin' grumblin' light show in Riverdale.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

This is impressive. Dang at all the lightning. You ready Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is impressive. Dang at all the lightning. You ready Nick?
> 
> View attachment 583774





Got everything tied down. ready as I`ll ever be, hopefully...


----------



## Resica (Feb 1, 2011)

Trade ya. 24 degrees with an Ice Storm Warning till tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> Trade ya. 24 degrees with an Ice Storm Warning till tomorrow afternoon!



I'm right here with ya my Yankee friend...I'm down in Hanover...spent the last week in Reading..


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 1, 2011)

Just about past us, the thunderboomers have been quite for about 30 mins. now.


----------



## Resica (Feb 1, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> I'm right here with ya my Yankee friend...I'm down in Hanover...spent the last week in Reading..



Guess you were up for the snowstorm last Wednesday. Nice weather huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Downtown Albany Ga. is gettin lit up like the Macy's Christmas tree...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Just heard my first thunder & a the rain is starting.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just heard my first thunder & a the rain is starting.................


 
Just wait a couple of minutes. You're fixin to get lit up real good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Nick, Round two is headin your way.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 1, 2011)

First rumble of thunder in Columbia County.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2011)

We've had some pretty heavy rain, high wind, and a few rumbles and flashes all the way up here in the mountains.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally quiet here...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, Round two is headin your way.





That heavy rain made for some good sleepin`, but the thunder and lightnin` was a distraction! Waitin` on daylight to see how much rain we got, and to make sure the chickens are still here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That heavy rain made for some good sleepin`, but the thunder and lightnin` was a distraction! Waitin` on daylight to see how much rain we got, and to make sure the chickens are still here.


 
And February barely had a chance to get started good. Just imagine what March, April and May have in store for us..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

That was some awesome lighting last night... Hubby and baby sat in the carport and watched the show... Jason wasn't scared at all with it..Little booger didn't wanna go to bed..Great call Miguel...


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 2, 2011)

This beeing a weather thread, I have a question I cant ever figure out..........

when the weather report indicates North West winds, Is the wind traveling tTO or From the NW??

Thanks a Million.


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> This beeing a weather thread, I have a question I cant ever figure out..........
> 
> when the weather report indicates North West winds, Is the wind traveling tTO or From the NW??Thanks a Million.



Big, when they say a northwest wind they mean a wind coming from the northwest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Neither one of the Groundhogs saw their shadow, so we may be watching light shows a little sooner than we thought..


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 2, 2011)

Resica said:


> Big, when they say a northwest wind they mean a wind coming *from the northwest*.



Pershate Ye'


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 4, 2011)

Issued by The National Weather Service
Atlanta, GA 
7:41 pm EST, Fri., Feb. 4, 2011

... SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR HEAVY RAIN IN MACON... HOUSTON... PEACH... TWIGGS AND WILKINSON COUNTIES UNTIL 830 PM EST... 

AT 700 PM EST... NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A SERIES OF THUNDERSTORMS WITH HEAVY RAIN FROM OGLETHORPE THROUGH PERRY AND JEFFERSONVILLE TO NEAR IRWINTON. THE STORMS WERE MOVING NORTHEAST AT 40 MPH. RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 1.5 INCHES HAS OCCURRED IN THIS AREA SINCE 400 PM EST. 

ADDITIONAL AMOUNTS UP TO ONE INCH CAN BE EXPECTED ACROSS MACON... HOUSTON... PEACH... TWIGGS AND WILKINSON COUNTIES... INCLUDING AREAS AROUND HOUSTON LAKE... KATHLEEN... ROBINS AIR FORCE BASE... BONAIRE... WARNER ROBINS... TARVERSVILLE... BULLARD... HUBER... CENTERVILLE... MARION... RIPLEY... FITZPATRICK... AND JEFFERSONVILLE. DRIVERS SHOULD USE CAUTION AS INTENSE RAINFALL WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES. PONDING OF WATER ON ROADWAYS AND TEMPORARY STREET FLOODING WILL BE LIKELY IN LOW LYING AREAS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

We'll be firmly entrenched in the lower 70's by this weekend

Of course, with the next system moving in that may make things a little dicey later on next week..


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohhh Miguel???
So some of the talking heads are saying severe potential tonight and morning. You seeing or expecting much? Nearly 74 here now in NW Coweta. Definately warm enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Ohhh Miguel???
> So some of the talking heads are saying severe potential tonight and morning. You seeing or expecting much? Nearly 74 here now in NW Coweta. Definately warm enough.


 
I haven't seen any real potential for much more than a clap of thunder here and there. My definition of severe may be a bit different than some others though.

I am more interested in the potential for early next week. But a few more model runs are needed to fully grasp just what and when as of yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

I did hear reports by the locals that we should only get .25" of rain. Not sure where that's coming from, especially if you look at the 12z moisture potential map.

There's definitely not enough energy to constitute a severe expectation tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking forward to Monday, it's still not solid that much will come of this front moving through next week. The shear values are elevated slightly, but vorticity, dewpoints and cape values are not to a point to generate much concern for me at this point. We need a few days in the high 70's to low 80's I believe before we are looking at much risk for any real severe potential. 

The highest risk for a good thunderstorm early next week will be from 4pm to midnight on monday, but that is a low risk at this point in time.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good deal. I will be looking and listening. Always my favorite time of year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Cape values and 925mb shear aren't readily impressive for the rain tomorrow evening. That being said, I disagree. With temps hovering around 80 degrees tomorrow just as they are today lift will be appreciable and at the 750mb level there is a dead west 50+knot shear, with a 30kt flow at the 950mb level. Those two diversions in air flow with temps in the 80's and plenty of moisture being drawn out of the gulf can make up for some touch and go weather in isolate instances this time of year. Nothing wide spread, but it only takes one instance in one tiny location to create a real problem.

Y'all keep your eye's and ear's peeled late tomorrow afternoon into the midnight hours..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2011)

How much rain in my backyard Hugh? I just put down fertilizer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhhh.....so nothing for tonight. I better get the rest of the grass cut tomorrow then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

elfiii said:


> How much rain in my backyard Hugh? I just put down fertilizer.


 
Less than a 1/4 inch according to the forcast map. Ask me how much stock I put in that..


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow-

I am surprise this thread isn't ON FIRE yet!  We really have some nasty stuff shaping up!!

-Fireworks for sure!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

It's still awful cloudy outside....if the clouds do break though and it gets sunny for a while and the temp gets up around 80...look out.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> It's still awful cloudy outside....if the clouds do break though and it gets sunny for a while and the temp gets up around 80...look out.



Hey, you forgot the  smilie at the end.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey, you forgot the  smilie at the end.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 28, 2011)

The sun IS pokin out!


----------



## DDD (Feb 28, 2011)

Area forecast discussion
national weather service peachtree city ga
1047 am est mon feb 28 2011


.update...
Although reflectivity has kept returns over the state this
morning...much of that is not reaching the ground. Thunderstorm
activity in tn is expected to move into northwest georgia by early
afternoon. At this point...have not yet discussed watch with
spc...but anticipate coordination with them later this morning on
watch potential.

As far as the forecast is concerned...made minor adjustments to
hourly temperature grids and increased afternoon dewpoints
slightly. Otherwise...forecast looks to be on track. Will be
making adjustments to grids and products as this event evolves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> Area forecast discussion
> national weather service peachtree city ga
> 1047 am est mon feb 28 2011
> 
> ...


 

Not sure what the PTC guys don't see that the rest of us do see. 

I'm a little nervous about this evening's weather, say 5pm to midnight range. It could get a little noisy out there tonight.


----------



## DDD (Feb 28, 2011)

The sheer on this one is the sticky fly in the ointment.

Sorta like when you ride along in an airplane and its a little bumpy and then all of a sudden it bounces you all over the place for 5-10 minutes then it just goes back to the occasional bumps here there.

Thats what is happening in the atmosphere and where those "really rough patches" are, is where, with enough lift and I think we will get it with the heat and dewpoints that are poppping up... you could get yourself a small tornado.

I think the bigger threat is the hail and straight line winds.

Miguel and I are about to have a conference call... he tried to phone me earlier today but I have been busy as a one arm wall paper hanger with the hives.


----------



## DDD (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure what the PTC guys don't see that the rest of us do see.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about this evening's weather, say 5pm to midnight range. It could get a little noisy out there tonight.



I will call you in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> The sheer on this one is the sticky fly in the ointment.
> 
> Sorta like when you ride along in an airplane and its a little bumpy and then all of a sudden it bounces you all over the place for 5-10 minutes then it just goes back to the occasional bumps here there.
> 
> ...


 
I talked with BigOx (Beaver Hater) this morning and what my main concern is afternoon heating (lift) combined with the shear. (mines not see through) We have three differing wind directions at three different altitudes. At the surface we'll have a SW flow, at 750mb we'll have a strong Westerly flow and at 300 mb we have a SE flow, all capped off by a good gulf moisture potential level well ahead of the activity.

Heating near the 80's in and of itself with moderate instability can produce vortices on a low level scale enough to create isolated damage. Add to the mix of winds moving in three different directions at three altitude ranges, significant warm moist gulf air, good lift from daytime heating and I fear there will be isolated instances of vortex activity and more widespread severe thunderstorm activity with straightline wind damage as cells collapse (as the atmosphere isn't stable enough to support their lifespan too long)

I will be interesting to watch.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I talked with BigOx (Beaver Hater) this morning and what my main concern is afternoon heating (lift) combined with the shear. (mines not see through) We have three differing wind directions at three different altitudes. At the surface we'll have a SW flow, at 750mb we'll have a strong Westerly flow and at 300 mb we have a SE flow, all capped off by a good gulf moisture potential level well ahead of the activity.
> 
> Heating near the 80's in and of itself with moderate instability can produce vortices on a low level scale enough to create isolated damage. Add to the mix of winds moving in three different directions at three altitude ranges, significant warm moist gulf air, good lift from daytime heating and I fear there will be isolated instances of vortex activity and more widespread severe thunderstorm activity with straightline wind damage as cells collapse (as the atmosphere isn't stable enough to support their lifespan too long)
> 
> I will be interesting to watch.


...so what your really saying is it might go boom boom outside and have flashes in the sky some later this evening with the possibility of wind going in circles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ...so what your really saying is it might go boom boom outside and have flashes in the sky some later this evening with the possibility of wind going in circles


 
Isolated possibilities of short lived F1's (few and far between) but more importantly rapidly forming and collapsing Meso cells with downburst winds in the 70+ mph range. I'm sure many reports of tornado damage will be reported, but they will actually be downburst winds created when cells collapse. Winds and temps at 12,000 ft. are in the 120 mph range with temps of 5 degrees F. Compared to relatively moderate winds of 10 to 20 mph at the surface and temps in the mid 70's approaching 80 degrees F. 

If the lightning in Tennesee is any indication it will be a light show for sure. The time of evening that all of this will occur is disheartening and the frequency at which cells will grow and collapse will be so fast that there will be no way for the NWS to rely on ground truth to get accurate alerts issued to weather radios to be effective enough for SAME pinpointing of isolated occurances.

My best advice is stay on your toes and make sure you have emergency countermeasures in place just in case you are caught directly under one of these collapsing meso cells.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

This isn't fun like snow and short of my house blowing away I won't be able to use it as an excuse for laying out of work.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

it'll all blow over.....eventually...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> it'll all blow over.....eventually...



How's that weather up yer way Gerg??  Is there any at all??


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> How's that weather up yer way Gerg??  Is there any at all??




yes.. we are having weather as we speak....


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> yes.. we are having weather as we speak....



no wayyy


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 28, 2011)

Wind is blowing hard here in Chatsworth.  I opened the windows to get some fresh air and the wind is blowing my ceiling fan around and blowing papers off the counter in the kitchen.  I am worried about trees coming down with this one.  It looks like it is going to hit right at 3:30 -4 here, which is right when school lets out.  Not good timing at all.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Posted over at GW already, but a lot of northern 3rd of the state is under a tornado watch now. 


Tornado Watch 33 remains in effect until 800 PM EST for the 
following locations

GA 
. Georgia counties included are

Banks Barrow Bartow 
Carroll Catoosa Chattooga 
Cherokee Clarke Clayton 
Cobb Coweta Dade 
Dawson DeKalb Douglas 
Fannin Fayette Floyd 
Forsyth Franklin Fulton 
Gilmer Gordon Gwinnett 
Habersham Hall Haralson 
Harris Hart heard 
Henry Jackson Lumpkin 
Madison Meriwether Murray 
Newton Oconee Paulding 
Pickens Pike Polk 
Rabun Rockdale Spalding 
Stephens towns Troup 
Union Walker Walton 
white Whitfield


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Chattanooga is under the gun. A major portion of the rest of us are under a Tornado Watch. Lightning north of us is intense to say the least.

Here's a couple of maps for you to slobber over. Orange is Tornado Watch, Red is Tornado Warning.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey.. quit paintin that bullseye on Calhoun....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a bullseye closed to me and it says HOME.


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2011)

Having had to rebuild from the ground up due to a storm, I get really nervous on days like today!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope we do get some rain.  Just put out over a 1,000lbs of seed


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

The only thing missing is the eternal optimist.....deermeat270...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a bullseye closed to me and it says HOME.



If you ever needed proof Hugh was stalkin you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Hey.. quit paintin that bullseye on Calhoun....


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a bullseye closed to me and it says HOME.


Those are my alert radius rings for meso signature activity. It's 5 miles per ring. If it gets inside the first one an alarm goes off telling me I might need to head for cover. I also have them set for a few friends and families locations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> If you ever needed proof Hugh was stalkin you


 
Not unless she's my next door neighbor and I didn't know it. Those points are located by lat/lon coord's.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not unless she's my next door neighbor and I didn't know it. Those points are located by lat/lon coord's.



Lat...CC

Long...B....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're in the path of this one be careful. There are some meso rotation characteristics to this cell.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 28, 2011)

Purty fancy map you got there Miguel.  Hopefully my name won't set off any alarms this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Purty fancy map you got there Miguel. Hopefully my name won't set off any alarms this evening.


 
You're about 10 minutes away from gettin hammered but not near as severe as the one I just posted.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're in the path of this one be careful. There are some meso rotation characteristics to this cell.
> 
> View attachment 588708



Yeap...that one's headed right toward my house.  Should make for a great ride home this afternoon going up 75 and 575.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm off the mountain right now.  Down in Oakwood.  Just talked to them up at the Inn and they said it wasn't too bad.  I could hear a lot of lightning making the line crackle, but they said the wind wasn't terrible and no hail.


----------



## whtlhntr (Feb 28, 2011)

Dang, y'all get a little rain and we get hammered with fires in South Georgia.  Wayne, McIntosh, Brantley and Pierce all going-send the rain and keep the wind...please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

This one just went red (bad sign, that means rotation) Y'all be careful if you're in the path of this cell.


----------



## Brian Groce (Feb 28, 2011)

In Cartersville it looks like someone turned off the lights.  The warning Sirens are whaling. Hailing M&M size. And raining hard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Take care Bitter. Let us know when you get in the clear.
Euharlee is in the dead center of this one and it's moving down the river dead east.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking n from wade green in acworth and sky looks bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Looking n from wade green in acworth and sky looks bad


 
It just jumped south and is headed right for Acworth. Give us some ground truth over on GW when you get done with it.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Getting black here off hickory grove rd and wade green


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2011)

Sirens off in Cartersville..... whew.......


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Winds picking up and lighting


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Migel which was is it moving


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Roswell, Alpharetta and Duluth are in the path of this gust front. The particular cell that refuses to die is periodically wrapping up and dropping a funnel. Y'all please be careful. If you get off work at 5 it might pay for you to sit still and do a little extra work until it gets past.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Migel which was is it moving


 
It is moving ESE with a more Easterly movement.
Watching a cell at Talladega that is probably a tornado also. It is nasty. It's moving right down I-20


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

We got hail.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> We got hail.


 
What size?


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah...neighbor just called and said very strong winds along with quarter size hail.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

time to drive home in this mess.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What size?


Looks to be mostly pea size with a few bigger peaces but it's not heavy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah...neighbor just called and said very strong winds along with quarter size hail.


 


jsullivan03 said:


> time to drive home in this mess.


 
You guys please post in the ground truth thread in GW, give location and what you saw. They said they'd monitor that site during these events and that information will be valuable to them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Center is in Arnold Mill about to be in downtown Alpharetta.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

Really strong winds and rain here between cumming and sugar hill about a mile from the lake.


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel,
How does it look out our way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Dallas has a nice cell about to hit it. No rotation showing yet with it, but hail is indicated.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dallas has a nice cell about to hit it. No rotation showing yet with it, but hail is indicated.



Yeah, looking rather nasty outside right now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Miguel,
> How does it look out our way?


 
The primary trouble maker cell is making a bee line for Dacula and Bold Springs. Don't know if it will jog south enough to effect Loganville just yet. It has done that once already. I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2011)

It just hit Suwanee. Heavy rain, wind, thunder and lightning.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in sw cobb...

Got a south facing window open and  it feels like I got one them giant fans in the window. It was cool wind now turning warm.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2011)

elfiii said:


> It just hit Suwanee. Heavy rain, wind, thunder and lightning.



Now hail.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Now hail.



Should be my way real soon.  Guess youre stuck at the office.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Now hail.


  You are in the heart of the beast.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel?  Once it passes over it looks like we are done for the night.  Correct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Bad stuff happening inside that red circle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Miguel? Once it passes over it looks like we are done for the night. Correct?


 Pretty much.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad stuff happening inside that red circle.
> 
> View attachment 588730



Awaiting update from Elfiii....


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Should be my way real soon.  Guess youre stuck at the office.



Its' pretty much done now. That was a quick, bumpy ride! It went right over the top of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Right over gravel springs heading towards Auburn and Winder, should clip the north edge of Dacula and Bold Springs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

It just made it into my bullseye. The alarm is going off...LOL!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeps its winding down now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

The line seems to be losing energy. Should be interesting to see what it does in middle and south georgia.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 28, 2011)

How is it looking for Social Circle MC?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys tracking the beer cart??


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Temp has hit the basement! Went outside to look around and it has gone from Hot to down right almost cold


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

erniesp said:


> How is it looking for Social Circle MC?


 
rain, wind, then some more rain. This one's in the books till it gets down a little further south.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You guys please post in the ground truth thread in GW, give location and what you saw. They said they'd monitor that site during these events and that information will be valuable to them.



done.  got to see about 45 seconds of hail, give or take, on 285.  Luckily it was small and I wasn't moving so it didn't mess up my truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

they've got a mess down at the Airport. Tornado warnings out down there. Not a really good organized cell but some good winds.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Well THAT wasn't fun, blek

Monsoons here... yard flooded, coop half flooded and Stella decided to get stuck on a board 

But.. I bet the grass shoots up a few inches in the pasture tomorrow 

Any more of these super fast monsoon storms in the next few days, HackleBro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well THAT wasn't fun, blek
> 
> Monsoons here... yard flooded, coop half flooded and Stella decided to get stuck on a board
> 
> ...


 
Not in the immediate forecast, but I'm sure it'll be a lively Spring the way we've started it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

WHOAA!!! Getting some of those stright line winds here just west of Hampton...batten down the hatches folks.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WHOAA!!! Getting some of those stright line winds here just west of Hampton...batten down the hatches folks.



yeah getting pretty gnarly here in high falls too over the last 10 mins or so too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in the immediate forecast, but I'm sure it'll be a lively Spring the way we've started it off.



Ugh! Well, I just need a week! A week is all I ask!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Wind blowing & still hot, down south here.............


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 1, 2011)

All that excitement fer nothing, we got some rain...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> All that excitement fer nothing, we got some rain...


'bout all we got too, but I ain't complaining, I don't want what little I have to get blown away!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> All that excitement fer nothing, we got some rain...



How are you doin for rain now? 

Keep an eye on the 10th. Me and DDD might have the severe thread and the winter thread hoppin at the same time..


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 9, 2011)

its coming in fast from the east. the radar is purty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

biggtruxx said:


> its coming in fast from the east. the radar is purty



Yep, but nothing severe. Not really any lightning to speak of with it. The CAD is just too strong for it in our parts. It is an impressive squall line that will dump some rain and drop a good gust of wind but nothing to fear other than weak rooted trees in rain soaked ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Watchin this cell over in Bama. It has better upper level rotation than the one in the county below where the Tornado watch is out. It's heading right towards Abbeville Alabama too. They have a bad history with these kind of cells.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin this cell over in Bama. It has better upper level rotation than the one in the county below where the Tornado watch is out. It's heading right towards Abbeville Alabama too. They have a bad history with these kind of cells.
> View attachment 590137



It almost looks like a little hurricane with the way it is kinda shaped like the comma head


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> It almost looks like a little hurricane with the way it is kinda shaped like the comma head



Yeah, the popped a warning on it right after I posted. 
Actually the worse Meso activity is just to the south of the hook. I'll be baby sitting this one as it moves towards SOWEGA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the data on the meso cell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Nick, I'd be watchin the west over the next hour or two. All of the cells are showing straightline winds at the surface but rotation is all over the place in the upper levels of these cells. I'll post some screen shots comparing rad velocities in a few minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the three different views of the same cell. 
#1 is standard level II dopplar of the cell heading for Abbeville.

#2 is level I radial velocity, you can see it mainly straight line winds at the surface, but rotation is starting to appear at lower levels which is bad.

#3 is level II radial velocity at higher elevations in the storm and clear rotation contrast is visible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a noted copy.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How are you doin for rain now?
> 
> Keep an eye on the 10th. Me and DDD might have the severe thread and the winter thread hoppin at the same time..



Ok, I got a lil this time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure what they're not seeing that I am. In fact since I did this screen shot they have dropped the warnings all together!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Tornado Reports (CSV) (Raw Tornado CSV)(?)
Time		Location	County	State	Lat	Lon	Comments

1212		 KENNER	JEFFERSON	LA	2998	 9025	 METEOROLOGIST REPORTS RAIN WRAPPED TORNADO NEAR KENNER MOVING INTO LAKE PONTCHARTRAIN. (LIX)

1438		 TILLMANS CORNER	MOBILE	AL	3059	 8817	 CONFIRMED TORNADO NEAR TILLMANS CORNER AFFECTING OLD PASCAGOULA ROAD AND THEODORE DAWES ROAD. BP STATION AWNING/ROOF DAMAGED. TREES DOWN. (MOB)

1440		 THEODORE	MOBILE	AL	3055	 8818	 PUBLIC REPORT OF TORNADO NEAR SCHILLINGER AND THEODORE DAWES RD. CLEAR VORTEX CONTAINING TREE LIMBS AND BUSHES. (MOB)

1449		 BELLEFONTAINE	MOBILE	AL	3049	 8810	 TORNADO SIGHTED BY THE PUBLIC NEAR BELLEFONTAINE. (MOB)

1521		 1 S ROBERTSDALE	BALDWIN	AL	3054	 8771	 DEBRIS SPOTTED SWIRLING IN THE AIR BY A MEMBER OF THE FIRE DEPARTMENT. (MOB)

1522		 WALNUT HILL	ESCAMBIA	FL	3089	 8751	 TORNADO SPOTTED NEAR THE CORNER OF MAYHILL ROAD AND HIGHWAY 99. (MOB)

1523		 WALNUT HILL	ESCAMBIA	FL	3089	 8751	 DAMAGE TO AN UNKNOWN NUMBER OF HOMES WERE REPORTED WITH TREES DOWNED ON THE HOMES. CONFIRMED BY EMERGENCY MANAGER. (MOB)

1531		 SILVERHILL	BALDWIN	AL	3055	 8775	 BALDWIN COUNTY EMA REPORTING DAMAGE IN THE FORM OF SEVERAL ROOFS BLOWN OFF HOUSES. STREETS AFFECTED INCLUDE FIRST AND FOURTH STREET AS WELL AS HIGHWAY 104 AND FOURTH ST (MOB)

1616		 MILTON	SANTA ROSA	FL	3062	 8703	 STREET SIGN BENT OVER AND A TREE DOWN IN YARD NEAR THE FIVE THOUSAND BLOCK OF ALABAMA STREET. (MOB)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

1532	unk	 andalusia	covington	al	3131	 8648	 trees and power lines down near airport road and south bypass. (mob)

1559	unk	 bluff spring	coffee	al	3157	 8607	 trees down in northwest coffee county. (tae)

1615	unk	 ariton	dale	al	3160	 8572	 roof damage to building (tae)

1621	unk	 1 s hamilton crossroads	pike	al	3163	 8581	 trees and power lines reported down on the pike/dale county lines. Possible tornado. (bmx)


----------



## slip (Mar 9, 2011)

lotta rain and a little thunda here...

but no spinny stuff that makes ya fly with the cows yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

We`re under severe thunderstorm warnins` here. Still about 30 mile west of me. They say there`s some 60 mph winds in it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re under severe thunderstorm warnins` here. Still about 30 mile west of me. They say there`s some 60 mph winds in it.



Yep, looks like a gap is opening up for your backyard, but it's still gonna be a fun ride. Most of the real rough stuff starts about a mile down the road from you and on south of there.

I'm zoomed in to your chicken coops so I can see what's comin your way..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, looks like a gap is opening up for your backyard, but it's still gonna be a fun ride. Most of the real rough stuff starts about a mile down the road from you and on south of there.
> 
> I'm zoomed in to your chicken coops so I can see what's comin your way..





Sheryl just said that she hopes the roof stays on the henhouse!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sheryl just said that she hopes the roof stays on the henhouse!


Y'all have had a lot worse weather than is coming today, but it will still be fun for a few minutes.

Somebody needs to call Tomeboy Boots and tell her to roll up her pants legs. The water's gonna get deep over her way before it's all out of here.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 9, 2011)

Man, there's a cow and a flat rock somewhere around here.  The rain is coming down in buckets near Athens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all have had a lot worse weather than is coming today, but it will still be fun for a few minutes.
> 
> Somebody needs to call Tomeboy Boots and tell her to roll up her pants legs. The water's gonna get deep over her way before it's all out of here.





Done. It`s gettin` bad windy here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done. It`s gettin` bad windy here now.



Does it look like a big wall off to your west?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Dang!!! I am dead center in the crosshairs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!!! I am dead center in the crosshairs!!!



And you're about 3 1/2 minutes away from gettin wet. Set your watch..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

We just had a wall of water nail us. It is ROUGH.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!!! I am dead center in the crosshairs!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you're about 3 1/2 minutes away from gettin wet. Set your watch..


 well, Nic, ya wet yet??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

45 seconds before the rain hit. It is a natural flood here right now. I can`t even see the field across the road right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Those specks up in the clouds in the first two pics are 100 mile a hour buzzards. They oughter be about to Keeb`s place by now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Those specks up in the clouds in the first two pics are 100 mile a hour buzzards. They oughter be about to Keeb`s place by now.


Awsome pics there Nic!!
I'm keeping an eye out my office window!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Those specks up in the clouds in the first two pics are 100 mile a hour buzzards. They oughter be about to Keeb`s place by now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

And just that fast, the bad wind is gone, and just a hard rain now. Reports of trees down in Albany, and Fort Gaines.

Good call, Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

And Robert just got his roof fixed...
That blue circle and line means hail is makin a beeline for his house.
.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

ok, get to shifting things eastward for me, shuggums!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

I just noticed. It tore the soffit face off the front of the house. Dadgummit!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just noticed. It tore the soffit face off the front of the house. Dadgummit!!


 Dang, maybe I HAD better head to the house!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Lost power.........TWICE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the first tornado vortex signature of the day. Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

GAWD!!!! Nice weather is soooo boring...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GAWD!!!! Nice weather is soooo boring...


.........Where is the falling asleep Smiley???


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ran across this while surfing....

Looks like near real time satellite images.   

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2011076/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

they're gettin hammered up around Carnesville and Lavonia, dang near the SC line, but I can see the thunder heads and lightning from my front yard here in Monroe..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> they're gettin hammered up around Carnesville and Lavonia, dang near the SC line, but I can see the thunder heads and lightning from my front yard here in Monroe..
> View attachment 591917



I was camping near Mansfield GA Saturday night and I could see the lightning off in the distance.  Insane.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2011)

Perhaps a few storms tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Perhaps a few storms tonight?



I'm not expecting anything. If it gets rough at all it'll be more up in Tennessee and NC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not expecting anything. If it gets rough at all it'll be more up in Tennessee and NC.



Interesting discussion from the NWS this morning though for the weekend.



> 000
> FXUS62 KFFC 251149
> AFDFFC
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm ready for some rain.Send it on down here miguel.


----------



## sbfowler (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on, rain, please knock back the pollen assault on my sinuses and vehicles. What's the current prognosis for severe weather this weekend in the Atlanta area? I read Miguel's post, but not quite sure how to interpret everything that was said!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to read the PTC NWS discussion yet.
But this is what I am gleaning from the 06z runs of the GFS.

Copied from my discussion post on the Georgia Weather site:

My how things change in just 24 hours. It looks like the roughest weather will be between 10pm Saturday and 4am on Sunday. The low is projected to track much further south than originally forecast and what was originally a zonal flow with very little shear has turned into a nasty system with crossover shear of 60+kts at 500mb out of the west and 30+kt shear at the surface out of the southwest. A classic setup for meso cell development.

CAPE values well into the 1500kg range will provide sufficient moisture for development of dropping some good amounts of rain.

The Lift index is much stronger in the southern portions of Al and Ga, although there will still be plenty of energy in place to give us cause to be on the lookout for severe development in the mid to northern sections of the states as well.

CAD is in place over the NE portion of Ga but that shows signs of weakening as the system progresses. Though temperatures will be in our favor I believe over running warm gulf air being pumped northward will eventually play a contributing factor to thunderstorm development. The Relative Vorticity will be more of a factor up in Kentucky in creating turbulent weather, we will have sufficient Vertical Vorticity however over the NW portion of Ga to involve us in some tense moments.

In short, hunting should be good during the day on both days, with potential for showers as the system moves in. Late Saturday night into early Sunday morning, keep your weather radios close by. It could be a bumpy ride


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

sbfowler said:


> *Come on, rain, please knock back the pollen assault on my sinuses and vehicles.* quote]
> 
> Ditto & AMEN!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ryano (Mar 25, 2011)

It was real scary here early yesterday morning in Pickens county......Not a tornado but the high winds definitely done some major damage around town here. For the first time in a long time, i was pretty worried I have to admit. And the rain was harder than I have seen in a long time.

From Fox 5 Atlanta website.



















ryano said:


>


----------



## secondseason (Mar 25, 2011)

what does the weather look like for tomorrow?  when will the rain be moving into the Pickens County area tomorrow morning?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

secondseason said:


> what does the weather look like for tomorrow?  when will the rain be moving into the Pickens County area tomorrow morning?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I know you didn't just ask a when and how much in my back yard question!!

20% in the morning, 70% by noon and it goes downhill from there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know you didn't just ask a when and how much in my back yard question!!
> 
> 20% in the morning, 70% by noon and it goes downhill from there.


  yeah she did!
*I* on the other hand just asked "how far south".............


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know you didn't just ask a when and how much in my back yard question!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah she did!
> *I* on the other hand just asked "how far south".............



There won't be many places in the state that won't get wet with this one.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There won't be many places in the state that won't get wet with this one.


   thanks MC!


----------



## secondseason (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know you didn't just ask a when and how much in my back yard question!!
> 
> 20% in the morning, 70% by noon and it goes downhill from there.



oh yes I did 

I got to kill me a turkey in the morning and want to know how soggy both of us are going to be.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

secondseason said:


> oh yes I did
> 
> I got to kill me a turkey in the morning and want to know how soggy both of us are going to be.


 Good Luck SS!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

secondseason said:


> oh yes I did
> 
> I got to kill me a turkey in the morning and want to know how soggy both of us are going to be.



What did Tatonkachips do to make you mad now???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

scattered to numerous strong thunderstorms possible today and
tonight...mainly over north georgia.

.synopsis...
A surface low over texas and associated warm front are expected to
move northeast today and tonight through the southeastern states.

.primary hazards...
Some of the thunderstorms may become severe with strong
winds...damaging hail...dangerous cloud-to-ground lightning...and
the isolated chance of tornadoes.

.discussion...
The warm front boundary combined with gulf moisture is creating an
environment ripe for thunderstorm development...especially over
north georgia.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Seems to be skirting just north of me. Think the line will dip south with the front as the day goes on? Got a ballgame at noon.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel must of did his rain dance.Im ready for it.That pollen has been messing with my sinuses bad lately.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came down good in Evans, GA. Bye, Bye pollen!!


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

The national weather service has issued tornado watch 62 in effect until 9 pm edt this evening for the following areas 

in georgia this watch includes 42 counties 

in central georgia 

baldwin bibb bleckley butts crawford crisp dodge dooly houston jasper jones laurens monroe peach pulaski telfair twiggs wilcox wilkinson 

in north central georgia 

fayette henry 

in northwest georgia 

carroll haralson 

in west central georgia 

chattahoochee coweta harris heard lamar macon marion meriwether muscogee pike schley spalding stewart sumter talbot taylor troup upson webster


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Thunder boomers & rain in south gawja!  
Go AWAY Pollen!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, got a booger of a storm down above Columbus heading towards Thomaston.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Serious stuff startin to fire up. Y'all keep your ears open.
Take a look at this hornets nest of lightning coming out of Alexander City Al. It'll be heading for the LaGrange area.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its not looking good for the next few days...This sux.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

If you live in Coweta County heads up. This is a bad one.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Its firing up.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm In Newnan around ashley park and we've got some serious lightning going on here now. It was partly sunny one minute then boom it was here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

The cell heading towards Senoia has a serious hook in it. Expect it to get ugly there.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

K8 doesn't look as bad on wunderground. 

	K8	68 dBZ	17,000 ft.	29 kg/m²	60% chance	60% chance	1.25 in.	37 knots	 W (267)

No vortex signature, but mesocyclonic.


X5 nearby looks much worse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> K8 doesn't look as bad on wunderground.
> 
> K8	68 dBZ	17,000 ft.	29 kg/m²	60% chance	60% chance	1.25 in.	37 knots	 W (267)
> 
> ...


They're all losing some energy right now. But more is on the way out of Alabama.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Why do they seem to die down when they cross the state line?I've seen alot of them do that this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why do they seem to die down when they cross the state line?I've seen alot of them do that this year.



these aren't dying until well into Ga. I've got 4 reports of 1.75" hail in Harris County.

the cell in bama just east of alexander city is taking the same path and has reports of dropping 3" hail.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> these aren't dying until well into Ga. I've got 4 reports of 1.75" hail in Harris County.
> 
> the cell in bama just east of alexander city is taking the same path and has reports of dropping 3" hail.



Oh,Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's another bad one. Small cell but indicating rotation just west of Macon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Indian Springs / Juliette area needs to keep their eye's peeled.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Come on,Lets get rid of that pollen.


----------



## 25.06 (Mar 26, 2011)

South of griffin just got pounded!


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel, we've got X6 with 3 inch hail and tornado vortex in Manchester right now... where you at?


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel, I'm assuming the actual vortex signature would be indicated where the green meets the yellows, not where the triangle is. Right?

Edit.... never mind, I can't get this picture right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Miguel, we've got X6 with 3 inch hail and tornado vortex in Manchester right now... where you at?



I was watching that cell. It was meso, but never spun up. The hail rates were a little over rated by WU. more likely 1.75" to 2.0" at best, but that one cycled way down after it crossed the bama line. Now the folks up around Sinclair and milledville aren't so lucky. They've got a good one up there and it's dropped a TVS three times since I've been watching it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Folks on the East side are getting it pretty good right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

HEY KEEBS!!!!! Head's up!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!  Sitting under the almost finished lean-to watching it roll in..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Miguel, I'm assuming the actual vortex signature would be indicated where the green meets the yellows, not where the triangle is. Right?
> 
> Edit.... never mind, I can't get this picture right.



Here's a good example of a tvs on storm base radial velocity.
The contrast between +20kt winds and -10kt winds on the dopplar show right where the rotation is. This cell passed through pine mountain earlier today and has repeatedly regenerated and dropped tvs signatures. It's heading down I-16 now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2011)

Guess we'll be on standby to head under the house. Last one that came through was only 5 miles away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Guess we'll be on standby to head under the house. Last one that came through was only 5 miles away.



Ya'll are good for a little while.

These folks SE of us, not so much, this one cell persist on showing TVS and the storm relative velocity view here shows incredible contrast where rotation is indicated.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came through are area pretty close. Glad it missed us. Had a warning for our road to take cover. Tornado warning..sirens still going off. Thankfully its headed east and passed us by south a little.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel,Is tomorrow looking active in the severe weather department?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Miguel,Is tomorrow looking active in the severe weather department?



Depends on which weather jockey you listen too. I think by daylight most of it will be out of here, if not long before that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2011)

What's it looking like for the Eatonton area tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Welp, the one MC was telling me about coming from the West did touch down on a friends ex's place, put one tree on the motor home (they live in) and another tree on her truck, she got out ok & ex wasn't there.......... snap.........., anyway, it's fizzled out & is no more, but last word there were 3 to touch down in the Dawson/Cuthbert area.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Hugh..... what do ya think it'll be like for hunting in the morning up here in our corner of the state?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Hugh..... what do ya think it'll be like for hunting in the morning up here in our corner of the state?



I'm thinkin this stuff should be out of here by 3 or 4 am. Some of the local jockey's are saying 6 or so.

We'll see who's right..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> What's it looking like for the Eatonton area tonight?



got another line moving in the state, moderate to heavy with embedded hail in it as well. Just got off the phone with Bitteroot and he said the hail was comin down up in Calhoun.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> got another line moving in the state, moderate to heavy with embedded hail in it as well. Just got off the phone with Bitteroot and he said the hail was comin down up in Calhoun.



Hearing some booms here now as well. Shouldn't be long before it hits the fan...


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 26, 2011)

Hard rain and wind here in north Bartow.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 26, 2011)

Thundering good in Acworth...radio just went off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of the next line of storms, moving primarily west to east with a very slow progression south. They'll be firing out of bama all night.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 26, 2011)

No rain to speak of here in Bonaire!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoaaaa!!! TVS just popped on a cell heading towards Kennesaw. Heads up peeps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the data on it.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Heavy hail here in Dallas just now. Wind is blowing something terrible. Lucky the hail was only about .75". Rain is pouring as well.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoaaaa!!! TVS just popped on a cell heading towards Kennesaw. Heads up peeps.
> View attachment 593127



That one was a doozy.  nickle size hail.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

We just crawled out of the basement a few minutes ago. Sho nuff bad mamma jamma storms out there tonight. It'll be interesting to see what they do the further south they go.


----------



## david w. (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow.I figured since we are losing some of that daylight heat they would die down some.Y'all be careful up there miguel.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 26, 2011)

Yepper, we've been lucky in N. Coweta. It's gone right around us on both sides. Now it looks like we're gonna get a meso circus thumping this round.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wow.I figured since we are losing some of that daylight heat they would die down some.Y'all be careful up there miguel.



It's all headin your way now..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> Yepper, we've been lucky in N. Coweta. It's gone right around us on both sides. Now it looks like we're gonna get a meso circus thumping this round.



Temps down your way and points southward are a little more stable than they were up my way. There are still slivers of an indication that the CAD was holding up, with 10 degree differences in NE GA than the rest of the state. That being the case, we should see so really good tops and respectable storms here shortly as they progress southward.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all headin your way now..



Looks like i will be pulling a all nighter tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks like i will be pulling a all nighter tonight.



That's why I made a big ol' pot of coffee..


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why I made a big ol' pot of coffee..



Want be the first time we did it.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 27, 2011)

Real light show out there right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Want be the first time we did it.



Won't be long for you now. The one that ripped through conyers is headed your way.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't be long for you now. The one that ripped through conyers is headed your way.



I guess he can come on down.Im ready.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Temps down your way and points southward are a little more stable than they were up my way. There are still slivers of an indication that the CAD was holding up, with 10 degree differences in NE GA than the rest of the state. That being the case, we should see so really good tops and respectable storms here shortly as they progress southward.



Hopefully not too respectable. It looks like I'm dodging another pair of cells. Lots of fire in todays system's. I'm just glad we're getting some more rain down here, it's been slack from what we were told we would get.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

56 degrees at the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Y'all have fun with this, I'm pulling up stakes and turnin in.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all have fun with this, I'm pulling up stakes and turnin in.



Have a good one.


----------



## david w. (Mar 27, 2011)

Its a rockin and a rollin here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like some good showers out there today for you folks down south. Luckily, so far, nothing severe is hopping around.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like some good showers out there today for you folks down south. Luckily, so far, nothing severe is hopping around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



By severe, I mean too severe, like last night...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like some good showers out there today for you folks down south. Luckily, so far, nothing severe is hopping around.



We had a GOOD one roll through a little while ago!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> By severe, I mean too severe, like last night...



fixing to set up under the lean to and watch it roll in while I grill some cheekun wangs.............. and have a brew........ cell phone on the ready if need be!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a big one roll through central Grady earlier . Couple of trees down . About to get round two now .


----------



## savreds (Mar 27, 2011)

We had a couple of goodun's roll thru on the coast this afternoon. 
The first time we've seen hail in a while



Then it got windy on the next couple of cells that rolled thru


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm guessin we're gonna be gettin this icky weather all week?  No chance of sunshine at all? How bouts next Sun-Tues? Gotta run a herd to sale but if the weather don't stay nice, well, I don't fancy sleepin in a monsooning cow pasture when we get stuck


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 27, 2011)

We had a massive wedge touchdown yesterday out of a beautiful shelf cloud in Randolph Co. We watched it pass 4 miles north of US82 between Cuthbert and Shellman about 6:30. It was the same cell that came through Georgetown, and made several touchdowns as it movedeast. The thing looked like a right triangle, and the debris cloud was unbelievable. Thankfully the debris was made up of pines and oaks, and not houses. We went out to the area today and were awed by a path of destruction about a half mile wide. 20" pines snapped off 15 feet or so in the air, and the tops of the trees nowhere to be found.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> We had a massive wedge touchdown yesterday out of a beautiful shelf cloud in Randolph Co. We watched it pass 4 miles north of US82 between Cuthbert and Shellman about 6:30. It was the same cell that came through Georgetown, and made several touchdowns as it movedeast. The thing looked like a right triangle, and the debris cloud was unbelievable. Thankfully the debris was made up of pines and oaks, and not houses. We went out to the area today and were awed by a path of destruction about a half mile wide. 20" pines snapped off 15 feet or so in the air, and the tops of the trees nowhere to be found.


You go out the road to Benevolence??  Out toward Moore's farm??  Heard it was a MESS out there!


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 27, 2011)

Mess? More like tossed salad! I have seen many tornadoes, but never a wedge like that. That is something you would imagine out in Oklahoma or those parts. 

We saw it as it paralleled cr152, headed towards cr41. That's where it dropped down in a full wedge. We drove out in a field where it passed, and the path it plowed through the woods on both sides was over a half mile. We saw where it passed through us27, about a mile or so north of the rr tracks. Not as much damage, but saw one house that had some roof damage.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a good example of a tvs on storm base radial velocity.
> The contrast between +20kt winds and -10kt winds on the dopplar show right where the rotation is. This cell passed through pine mountain earlier today and has repeatedly regenerated and dropped tvs signatures. It's heading down I-16 now.
> View attachment 593041



Here are some pictures of the damage that one caused going through Brewton.  No one was hurt that I know of, but several houses are torn up and trees are down all over the place.  I know of one guy that was stuck in his house for around an hour or so.







That cinder block building is the old voting precinct in Brewton.   That building has been there much longer than I've been alive...probably since the 40's or 50's I'd reckon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

Im glad i was in Sanannah all weekend.  Breezy and 70 degrees  with no rain.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Mess? More like tossed salad! I have seen many tornadoes, but never a wedge like that. That is something you would imagine out in Oklahoma or those parts.
> 
> We saw it as it paralleled cr152, headed towards cr41. That's where it dropped down in a full wedge. We drove out in a field where it passed, and the path it plowed through the woods on both sides was over a half mile. We saw where it passed through us27, about a mile or so north of the rr tracks. Not as much damage, but saw one house that had some roof damage.


Yep, talked to someone that was out there helping Robert clean up, lots & lots of damage!
 I saw some pics on Channel 10 that someone took while at Randolph Southern at the prom......... good friend was standing there watching it, she said she saw it split up & go back together a few times!  I'll have to see if I can get that pic & post it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's one .........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's another one I was looking for........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here's another one I was looking for........





Unless I`m badly mistaken, I know exactly where that picture is. I don`t like tornadoes much.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless I`m badly mistaken, I know exactly where that picture is. I don`t like tornadoes much.


 I'm positive you do, Bama will too if he see's it.......... I don't care too much for them either, Nic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here's another one I was looking for........


Great example of a wall cloud with a strong rain shaft on the back side. The problem with those is usually the hook producing pressure variants and a tornado is on the backside and a strong outflow with that much rain falling will mask the funnel making it difficult to see the danger hiding within. 

We get to do this all over again on Wednesday, and it will get much worse as the spring goes on if this patter persist. As the upper atmosphere temps increase we will see echo tops in the 45 to 60k ft. range, vs. the 30+k ft. range we saw with this last system. The higher the tops, the greater the updraft, the stronger the inflow and the stronger and faster the outflow is, which spells bad things with a strong Meso cell such as that one.

Here's wednesday's map.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here's another one I was looking for........



Was that Saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

I have enhanced the map for wednesday to show the cold air clashing with the warm gulf moisture that could result in some very active weather for us. A SW flow is the worst setup for us.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great example of a wall cloud with a strong rain shaft on the back side. The problem with those is usually the hook producing pressure variants and a tornado is on the backside and a strong outflow with that much rain falling will mask the funnel making it difficult to see the danger hiding within.
> 
> We get to do this all over again on Wednesday, and it will get much worse as the spring goes on if this patter persist. As the upper atmosphere temps increase we will see echo tops in the 45 to 60k ft. range, vs. the 30+k ft. range we saw with this last system. The higher the tops, the greater the updraft, the stronger the inflow and the stronger and faster the outflow is, which spells bad things with a strong Meso cell such as that one.
> 
> ...



With that low passing just to our north going to be interesting indeed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> With that low passing just to our north going to be interesting indeed.



I keep seeing April 8th 1998 running through my head and hope that we don't see a repeat of those conditions, but in reviewing the long range forecast the 500mb temps stay plenty cold as the surface temps rise over the next couple of weeks. Also the gulf stays wide open and lots of warm moisture keeps getting pumped up in the southeast, so I am not so confident that we won't see a very active spring STS season. I guess it is payback for the almost non-existent STS season we had last spring..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Note to self....Call Miguel for a forecast before going on a before daylight striper fishing excursion with two other buddies on a Saturday morning where the forecast had changed numerous times.  



It isn't much fun walking.....er running across a field to the truck with rain, hail, and a heck of a lightning show going on, all while carrying around several 7'-9' graphite fishing (lightning) rods apiece! 

Weather was fine from sun up thru about 10am.  Then  out of nowhere it hits.   Fishing was great until that first bolt of lightning hit across the river without warning.  Then for some reason....fishing didn't seem so great anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Note to self....Call Miguel for a forecast before going on a before daylight striper fishing excursion with two other buddies on a Saturday morning where the forecast had changed numerous times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only use Berkeley Lightning Rods.....might as well call em' what they are...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Was that Saturday?


 yep
Folks I heard from watched that thing break apart & come back together at LEAST 3 or 4 times!  Got the call that it was headed our way but thankfully it fizzzled before it got much further!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have enhanced the map for wednesday to show the cold air clashing with the warm gulf moisture that could result in some very active weather for us. A SW flow is the worst setup for us.



Looks like early morning wed.  I only like them in the afternoon when you can see them coming...


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel, is there a way to find a past radar image?
It would be interesting to see that cell that was north of Cuthbert/Shellman at 6:30 Saturday eve, just to know what to run from in the future!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Miguel, is there a way to find a past radar image?
> It would be interesting to see that cell that was north of Cuthbert/Shellman at 6:30 Saturday eve, just to know what to run from in the future!



You might could find it on Weather underground, but they've changed their site and it isn't near as friendly to navigate as it was before.


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, I found it there. I couldn't stop the animation, or enlarge the image, but the scary part is that cell looked like any of the rest moving through the area.

Time to dig a portable storm shelter


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 29, 2011)

MC, what's going on tomorrow?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, what's going on tomorrow?


Repeat of Saturday................
 I'm not MC, but I talked with him earlier concerning this same thing.............


----------



## david w. (Mar 29, 2011)

Bring it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, all things change, and the weather is no exception.
It appears that the Low will stay much closer to the coast which should leave us out of the severe risk potential for the time being. But, the way things change we'll be monitoring the system as it develops just in case.

The southern portion of Alabama and Georgia stand the greatest chance for a severe risk with their house floating away from all of the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

FLOODING in Fitzgerald!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FLOODING in Fitzgerald!!!!!!!!!



Are the roosters treadin water?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are the roosters treadin water?


 I saw a couple with floatys on just wash by!


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I saw a couple with floatys on just wash by!



my birds just gave up and grew gills.


somebody make this rain stop for a while


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

I`m thinkin` about tyin` a brickbat to Abners foot. Just so he don`t float away.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> my birds just gave up and grew gills.
> 
> 
> somebody make this rain stop for a while






Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about tyin` a brickbat to Abners foot. Just so he don`t float away.


 perfect time for those other's to "disappear"...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

thunder boomers hitting now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

What are the chances of a 3 hour window in the mornin`, down this way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What are the chances of a 3 hour window in the mornin`, down this way?



Lookin kind of wet Nic. 40% chance and later in the morning could hear a boom or two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lookin kind of wet Nic. 40% chance and later in the morning could hear a boom or two.



Thanks Hugh. Ain`t takin` no chances with that lightnin`.


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a pic of the 3/27/11 storm and tornado that went through Randolph County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Here is a pic of the 3/27/11 storm and tornado that went through Randolph County.



Psssst..

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5897415&postcount=275


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Temps this weekend should rise well into the 80's in advance of our next system moving in on Tuesday 04/05/11. With temps in that range it should be quite an active day.


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 31, 2011)

Better late than never


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 31, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Here is a pic of the 3/27/11 storm and tornado that went through Randolph County.



Beautiful picture. Mother nature sure is amazing sometimes. Awesome show of strength.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's the sfc-500mb crossover shear chart for Tuesday. Those "v" shaped wind barbs are what you are looking for when estimating the potential for severe weather. That and the amount of lift indicated by the vertical velocity charts, which are showing abundant lift with this system as it moves across.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

The charts have smiled on us this morning. For now they have moved the highest potential for really nasty weather to our west over Alabama. Not that we don't still stand a chance for some good meso cell development on Tuesday, but their chances are much higher.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking at the projected temps for Monday I just don't see how we can avoid getting hammered in the overnight/early morning hours between Monday and Tuesday. I still think Alabama will get the worst of it merely due to the timing of the event, but we will certainly get our fair share of severe weather out of this coming system. The time of day (or night) is what makes it worse, as most folks will be sound asleep. Please, please, please have your S.A.M.E. Weather Radio programmed and on, with fresh batteries in it.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 2, 2011)

Any indication yet which part of Ga might get the worst weather?  It looks like the second and third charts are showing different areas.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 2, 2011)

I will be driving to Charlotte early Monday morning (leaving N. Ga at 4 am), will I stay dry, or is there the possibility the weather will come in early?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> Any indication yet which part of Ga might get the worst weather?  It looks like the second and third charts are showing different areas.



The second chart is the lift index, the third chart is the vertical velocity . 

It'll all be moving across Ga. as the front moves through.



lbzdually said:


> I will be driving to Charlotte early Monday morning (leaving N. Ga at 4 am), will I stay dry, or is there the possibility the weather will come in early?



You should be good early Monday morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Folks, normally I get as excited as a kid on Christmas morning about severe weather. But due to the timing of this upcoming event (night time) and the level of severe potential I am getting that uneasy feeling in the pit of my stomach. I don't like night time severe weather, I can follow it on radar but cannot get out to spot what is happening locally.

This system is stacking up to be bad. Real bad. I hope and pray that I am wrong and it turns into just a rain event with a little thunder and lightning, but all of the charts say otherwise.

I'll make an attempt to show each chart and describe what I am seeing over the next couple of posts.

For now one of the most critical facilitators will be the difference in temperatures in front of, and behind the front moving in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

The next series of charts may or may not be confusing to some, but bear with me and I'll put it in as simple of terms as I can.

This chart is the mixing ratio. What it is showing is a strong high pressure well off shore in the Atlantic, as well as a strong low pressure above us that is drawing all of the moisture into the effected areas, and pushing it all is a cold front. Notice the opposing wind directions at the line of the front. 90 degree conversions of cold air hitting warm moist air are prime conditions for the development of severe weather. Especially when there is a 35 degree difference in temperatures between the two.

This chart is called the Mixing Ratio. It combines the winds and moisture effected with the system.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Next I will show two charts. The first is the CIN chart. CIN = Convective Inhibition, or areas where the development of severe weather is very low. These areas are red, the lighter the color the higher the potential. Please keep in mind that these charts are for a single point in time, and in reality these conditions will be progressing from NW to SE across Alabama and Georgia as the front moves through.



In comparison here is the CAPE chart, or Convective Available Potential Energy. In these areas development of severe weather is good. The closer to yellow or red the higher the potential. Again consider this will be moving NW to SE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally, I'll offer up the sfc to 500mb (sea level to 12,00ft +/-) winds chart. Again, upper level wind barbs that are at an angle to surface wind barbs only enhance the potential for meso development (turbulence in lift) When you combine the information provided from all of these charts it paints an ugly picture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

That will keep us on our toes. Ain`t lookin` forward to this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That will keep us on our toes. Ain`t lookin` forward to this one.



Nic, I was in Oak Grove Alabama the day after the F5 hit, the set up displayed on the CIN chart shows high potential for that same area to take a hit, as well if you look in the red area on the back of the front you see a series of lighter shaded dots in series from SW to NE. These are potentially very dangerous areas where a cell could develop and move NE along the front with extreme power.

I'm not guessing I'll be getting a lot of sleep tomorrow night.
I wish there was a way to let everyone on Woody's see this thread to be aware, and make an attempt to get a weather radio before it gets here, but I know that just isn't possible.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic, I was in Oak Grove Alabama the day after the F5 hit, the set up displayed on the CIN chart shows high potential for that same area to take a hit, as well if you look in the red area on the back of the front you see a series of lighter shaded dots in series from SW to NE. These are potentially very dangerous areas where a cell could develop and move NE along the front with extreme power.
> 
> I'm not guessing I'll be getting a lot of sleep tomorrow night.
> I wish there was a way to let everyone on Woody's see this thread to be aware, and make an attempt to get a weather radio before it gets here, but I know that just isn't possible.





I would make it a sticky, but nobody ever reads them. I wouldn`t be against the idea of postin` a link to this on every subforum here. 

If it saves just one life, it would be worth it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would make it a sticky, but nobody ever reads them. I wouldn`t be against the idea of postin` a link to this on every subforum here.
> 
> If it saves just one life, it would be worth it.



It's been my experience that some folks don't care, and others think that the weather channel is gonna tell them all they need to know, and no yahoo woodyite is ever gonna be smarter than them. So I guess we have to let the folks that trust me and DDD and BigOx pay attention and let the others fall under the category of natural selection..


----------



## david w. (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated miguel.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's been my experience that some folks don't care, and others think that the weather channel is gonna tell them all they need to know, and no yahoo woodyite is ever gonna be smarter than them. So I guess we have to let the folks that trust me and DDD and BigOx pay attention and let the others fall under the category of natural selection..


Cell phone will be charged & ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a set of timeline representations out of the Birmingham NWS.  I only wish I could find such products on our PTC NWS sight 

The difference in their forecast and ours isn't much. The storms will arrive in Alabama in early afternoon while the sun is high, unfortunately for us, it won't be cooling off much late into the evening when they get here, only a slight decrease in intensity is expected right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, out of PTC NWS:


.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY
THUNDERSTORMS WILL INCREASE IN COVERAGE FOR EARLY NEXT WEEK AS A
STRONG LATE SEASON COLD FRONT APPROACHES. THE BEST CHANCES FOR
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE MONDAY EVENING INTO MONDAY
NIGHT. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR STRONG TO SEVERE THUNDERSTORM
ACTIVITY WITH THIS EVENT AND DETAILS WILL BE REFINED WITH SUBSEQUENT
FORECASTS.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED THROUGH TONIGHT BUT WILL LIKELY
BE REQUIRED BY MONDAY EVENING.


----------



## DDD (Apr 3, 2011)

Area forecast discussion
national weather service peachtree city ga
425 pm edt sun apr 3 2011

.short term /tonight through tuesday night/...
severe weather potential monday night is still the big story in
the short term. Will begin though with sfc high pressure over the
atlantic and weak ridging aloft. Already seeing southerly winds
ahead of the front progged to move through monday night. With
this...min temps will be warmer monday morning than we saw this
morning. Ahead of the system...wind speeds will also increase and
have issued a wind advisory for north and portions of west georgia
for monday.

Models are actually in fairly good agreement with timing of the
system monday night...although sref is still a tad faster.
Nam/ecmwf/gfs indicate precip beginning early monday evening
across nw georgia with the bulk of the precip ending tuesday
morning across the se portion of the cwa. best instability appears
to be around 00z monday with gfs mu cape values around 1000-1500
j/kg across north and west georgia. This is co-located with the
best 0-1 km shear that is 50kts across north georgia. best shear
and instability remain co-located throughout the event...but by
12z the best instability has moved out of the area and only 30kts
of 0-1km shear remains. Thus..best severe threat still remains
overnight monday and have continued severe mention in grids. 0-6
km shear vectors still indicate qlcs event but if the sfc low
develops as indicated by the ecmwf across north georgia we could
see a brief supercell event mixed in there. Note though that the
ecmwf is the only model indicating that sfc low development and it
is slightly north of the 12z run from yesterday. should be a fast
moving system and models indicate a half inch to an inch of rain
with the event. 1 hr ffg is around 2 inches across north ga and
2.5 across central ga. Therefore...at this time...no need for a
flood watch.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The second chart is the lift index, the third chart is the vertical velocity .
> 
> It'll all be moving across Ga. as the front moves through.



And I guess the first one is the MSLP.  Now I know everything I need to know.  The reason for my question is my wife and her sister are taking our grandson and two of his friends camping at Lake Hartwell tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> And I guess the first one is the MSLP.  Now I know everything I need to know.  The reason for my question is my wife and her sister are taking our grandson and two of his friends camping at Lake Hartwell tomorrow.



We cancelled our camping until later in the week. I don't want to be under trees or even out in the open in a tent or my pop-up camper when this one comes through.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 4, 2011)

Suppose to hit sometime after midnight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Suppose to hit sometime after midnight!



You like that too huh?
The later it gets here the better, it'll give temps a chance to cool down a bit and hopefully steal some of the punch from the storms.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You like that too huh?
> The later it gets here the better, it'll give temps a chance to cool down a bit and hopefully steal some of the punch from the storms.



Ill take the rain but dont need any wind or lightning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

They're firing early, and the system hasn't even tapped the Gulf moisture yet..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

East Texas; a ton of lightning, 35 to 40k echo tops, with hail out ahead of the cells tells me that there are some serious anvil cloud formations with a lot of meso cell development in this line. Temps are a solid 20 degrees cooler behind the front. I'm not looking forward to this getting here..


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Its going to be a long night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

There have been tornados on the ground in TX.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There have been tornados on the ground in TX.



Hughe's Spring, Ashdown and SW of Texarkana are reporting trees and power lines down, lots of hail ranging from dime size to baseball size, and even more reports to the SW of these areas.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're firing early, and the system hasn't even tapped the Gulf moisture yet..


 
"All hands on deck" here in Alpharetta, I'll be keeping a close watch once this line starts to move in this evening. Something tells me I should've brought my camera/tripod to work today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> "All hands on deck" here in Alpharetta, I'll be keeping a close watch once this line starts to move in this evening. Something tells me I should've brought my camera/tripod to work today...



Unless you're working till midnight it won't do you any good.
Just make sure you have a weather radio with you.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless you're working till midnight it won't do you any good.
> Just make sure you have a weather radio with you.


 
Not that late but I'm on call.  

Some of the things I'll be doing is securing the outside patio furniture and sun umbrellas, taking in Ol' Glory and the GA state flag, and checking on anything else around the bldg that might become a projectile.  A final look at the radar to calculate an ETA and the strength of what's coming may get me sticking around. Monday our place here is manned by over 100 employees, and the late evening time, around 12, they come & go.  

I'm hoping this ain't gonna be big, but the temperature difference before and after the front has me a bit  !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

A lot of damage reports coming out of Arkansas now.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Hugh??  You know of a good NOAA Weather Radio app for smartphones??  I searched for 'NOAA' in the Marketplace (for Droid) and they listed several but none of them  look like what I was after.  I want my phone to go off if they issue an alert in the middle of the night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Hugh??  You know of a good NOAA Weather Radio app for smartphones??  I searched for 'NOAA' in the Marketplace (for Droid) and they listed several but none of them  look like what I was after.  I want my phone to go off if they issue an alert in the middle of the night.



Check out "Weather Alert USA" by Softpeas LLC. It sends NOAA push notifications whether you have the app running or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

The 12z charts are useless. Their timelines are already 3 hours behind where the front currently is. I guess it's a wait, watch the radar and see what happens from this point on.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Hugh??  You know of a good NOAA Weather Radio app for smartphones??  I searched for 'NOAA' in the Marketplace (for Droid) and they listed several but none of them  look like what I was after.  I want my phone to go off if they issue an alert in the middle of the night.



If you have android, you can get scanner radio and it has some areas on it for the weather radio, but it will not push the warnings out which is the important part.  I'm not sure how well it works yet, but weatherunderground.com now has a thing where you can set yourself up to receive a text message or email if a watch or warning is issued.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> If you have android, you can get scanner radio and it has some areas on it for the weather radio, but it will not push the warnings out which is the important part.  I'm not sure how well it works yet, but weatherunderground.com now has a thing where you can set yourself up to receive a text message or email if a watch or warning is issued.



I wouldn't use any of them if they didn't have the S.A.M.E. feature. Nothing drives me crazier than hearing an alert go off every five minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Reading storm reports in the wake of this system. In Germantown Tennessee windows were blown out of the hospital. There are bad reports all along the front, but the worst seem to be in the northern parts of the southern states so far.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't use any of them if they didn't have the S.A.M.E. feature. Nothing drives me crazier than hearing an alert go off every five minutes.



That's what I hate about my weather radio... I plugged in the codes and it still goes off all night. I'm shopping for a new one now. Need one with a volume control as well. The one I have now will give you a heart attack @ 3am.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

It`s windier than 14 rips here. you could turn a set of harrows upside down on the northeast corner of the field, and it would plow it up as it blew by.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Cleveland Mississippi, Steeple was blown off of a church.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

The system is really starting to draw on that gulf moisture now.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

Impressive.  Still several hours from the peak of the storm activity due to daytime heating aren't we?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Impressive.  Still several hours from the peak of the storm activity due to daytime heating aren't we?


Yep, and also the system has just now started sucking up the warm moist gulf air. So I look for the cells in the southern half of the states to really pick up in intensity here pretty soon.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 4, 2011)

We've got a softball game at 6 here in Chatsworth, I'm hoping this holds off until after then.  It's looking like we will get the outskirts about that time, then the main line around 9-10 ish maybe.


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Impressive.  Still several hours from the peak of the storm activity due to daytime heating aren't we?



I would say yes.   From now to 7PM will be peak.  

I texted Miguel and told him if my calcs are right she should roll up on me about 9 PM.  You about 8 PM Wade.

I dont think the heat is going to fall back much.  Its 83.1° in Sunny Dacula right now, but humidity is low... so... time will tell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> We've got a softball game at 6 here in Chatsworth, I'm hoping this holds off until after then.  It's looking like we will get the outskirts about that time, then the main line around 9-10 ish maybe.



I think you're being overly optimistic for Chatsworth. Just keep a sharp eye open. A serious amount of lightning is accompanying these cells.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll actually be right around your time DDD.  I'm up in Oakwood recovering from some some shoulder surgery last week.  If it gets too bad I'll just pop some pain killers and not care about anything at all


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Its 87.6 ° here in Eatonton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'll actually be right around your time DDD.  I'm up in Oakwood recovering from some some shoulder surgery last week.  If it gets too bad I'll just pop some pain killers and not care about anything at all


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're being overly optimistic for Chatsworth. Just keep a sharp eye open. A serious amount of lightning is accompanying these cells.



I'd rather not even go tonight if it's gonna get bad.  I am wore out, i drove from here to just outside Charlotte and back all before 1 PM today.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'll actually be right around your time DDD.  I'm up in Oakwood recovering from some some shoulder surgery last week.  If it gets too bad I'll just pop some pain killers and not care about anything at all



Heeey maannnn the rooof is movin man, oh man- it really is movin.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Heeey maannnn the rooof is movin man, oh man- it really is movin.



LOL that's about right!  I was watching Stephen Kings the Langoliers last night and I must say, if you haven't watched that doped up on percocet then you haven't seen it how it's meant to be viewed 


Anyone watching the Weather Channel crew live from Starkville, MS that couldn't report right when the best part of the storm hit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> LOL that's about right!  I was watching Stephen Kings the Langoliers last night and I must say, if you haven't watched that doped up on percocet then you haven't seen it how it's meant to be viewed
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Weather Channel crew live from Starkville, MS that couldn't report right when the best part of the storm hit?



I missed it. Did the 80 mph microburst blow their transmission van over?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the lightning messed up their transmission.  Very little wind with the storm where they were.  You could hear the desperation in Mike Siedel's voice when the transmission was breaking up and he knew they were about to cut off the signal. He had been waiting all day for that moment and then technology failed him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunny, 87 degrees, windy as all get out, and the clouds are buildin` in the southwest....


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

WINDYYYYYYYYYYY here.


----------



## flattop (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody have an update? My wife and I are wanting to go out or cook out for our 24 yr. anniversary. Should we stay or go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I think the lightning messed up their transmission.  Very little wind with the storm where they were.  You could hear the desperation in Mike Siedel's voice when the transmission was breaking up and he knew they were about to cut off the signal. He had been waiting all day for that moment and then technology failed him.



Starkville got ripped pretty good judging from the pics they just showed.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

That convection out in front of the main squall line don't look to friendly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That convection out in front of the main squall line don't look to friendly



Nope. I just looked at a cell in Louisiana that had 45k echo tops...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

I`m really glad that I`m not at work right now...


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

I tell you what,Its been a pretty day today.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Starkville got ripped pretty good judging from the pics they just showed.



They were guessing that there would be damage somewhere close by, just not right on campus where they were set up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Here`s the field in front of the house,with the wind blowin` it to the east. Most of the field oughter be to the Ocmulgee River about now.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Was out a few minuets ago working on the fence and could hear some thunder here in Acworth


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Radio just went off Tornado watch till 12am for my side of town


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s the field in front of the house,with the wind blowin` it to the east. Most of the field oughter be to the Ocmulgee River about now.



I bet there's not any buzzards circling around today..


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Was out a few minuets ago working on the fence and could hear some thunder here in Acworth


A small line taking a jab at us before the bigger one tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet there's not any buzzards circling around today..





They`re either in hidin`, or settin` on the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

And the first few drops of rain have commenced to fall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And the first few drops of rain have commenced to fall.



Just teasers..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just teasers..





Yep, because that wind is still bad, and it`s bringin` them storm clouds in. Startin` to look kinda boogery too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, because that wind is still bad, and it`s bringin` them storm clouds in. Startin` to look kinda boogery too.



Yeah...as my grandma would say " it's commin up a cloud ".
Lookin kinda like storms here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, because that wind is still bad, and it`s bringin` them storm clouds in. Startin` to look kinda boogery too.



Bro' you haven't seen boogery yet. Where the blue circle says Lance is my Brother in Laws place in Alabama.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

Is he giving you updates? I'd be curious to know how those storms turn out for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Is he giving you updates? I'd be curious to know how those storms turn out for him.



A little wind and 1" hail. North of him about 30 miles there are trees down across the road, in Parrish Al.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Won't be long now...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2011)

Man I won't get any sleep tonight!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 4, 2011)

It's coming down up here in Gatlinburg!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Man I won't get any sleep tonight!



I am.Where's the vodka?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad it turned out ok for him.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> I am.Where's the vodka?


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't like it one bit when it hits us at night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Glad it turned out ok for him.



It's sneakin up on Bitteroot right now.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Guess I did not have the back door closed good or ghosts wanted in..wind just blew them open pretty hard


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bro' you haven't seen boogery yet. Where the blue circle says Lance is my Brother in Laws place in Alabama.
> View attachment 594770



hey texican you got an estimated time for arrival to the hoschton ga area. i read somewhere nic bought a weather radio and im skeered if hes spendin money must gonna be a bad un. so i got out my good ratchets straps for the trailer.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's sneakin up on Bitteroot right now.



and me with no massage....


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

It looks like the line up in NW GA is wanting to push ahead faster than the line farther south.  Looks like Rome is about to get hammered.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Guess I did not have the back door closed good or ghosts wanted in..wind just blew them open pretty hard



Bigfeets doesn't like being out in this stuff and wanted in.



killa86 said:


> hey texican you got an estimated time for arrival to the hoschton ga area. i read somewhere nic bought a weather radio and im skeered if hes spendin money must gonna be a bad un. so i got out my good ratchets straps for the trailer.



At the rate it's moving it could be midnight''''ish.



Bitteroot said:


> and me with no massage....



I guess Holliwood don't come out in the bad weather..


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 4, 2011)

not for 422....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bigfeets doesn't like being out in this stuff and wanted in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she never comes out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Walker County Ga 911 just reported trees and power lines down.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

radar indicated tornado up in floyd county


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> radar indicated tornado up in floyd county



there is a cavitation that could be inflow at Armuchee, but no TVS is popping up on my radar.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

which radar are you using?  I might need to switch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Gerg, you havin' fun yet?


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 4, 2011)

I got my muck boots and my runnin britches on....


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 4, 2011)

and two beers...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any of that bad stuff gonna make it down this way or is it going to stay more North?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Any of that bad stuff gonna make it down this way or is it going to stay more North?



Everybody's gonna get some of this.


----------



## ryano (Apr 4, 2011)

bout to break lose here in Pickens!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> I don't like it one bit when it hits us at night.




Me either! I have a feelin' both kids are gonna end up in my bed tonight! They hate storms as much as I do!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 4, 2011)

storm line just moved through West murray.  Lots of lightning, but not too bad as far as wind.  No hail thank goodness, but I parked what I could fit of my truck in the garage just to be safe.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Me either! I have a feelin' both kids are gonna end up in my bed tonight! They hate storms as much as I do!



I might end up sleeping in the bathroom with my vodka bottle


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

If that wind don`t spin the bearins` outa our windmill, it`ll be a miracle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Bitter bro'. You just missed the fun. Northern Gordon County got Baseball size hail...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is Glen Burns gonna turn on that new radar tonight??


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe i will luck out and just get thunder,lightning and rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Is Glen Burns gonna turn on that new radar tonight??



That's what I was wondering. I wonder what the wind rating on their tower is that holds that bad boy?



david w. said:


> Maybe i will luck out and just get thunder,lightning and rain.



Don't bet on it.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Had the chainsaw out earlier...wish I could of took out some of the other pines around here. Wind is bending them good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Trees down and house on fire in Rome Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bitter bro'. You just missed the fun. Northern Gordon County got Baseball size hail...



good... it must of just missed me... It got rough for a while... still hearing some rollin back west of me....


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what I was wondering. I wonder what the wind rating on their tower is that holds that bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet on it.



Shhhh,Miguel.Let me dream.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Tornado touchdown in woodstick!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tornado touchdown in woodstick!!!!



Save the smoker!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody's gonna get some of this.



what if i dont want some? do i still have to have some?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok false alarm.... Jess said it was just the air conditioner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> what if i dont want some? do i still have to have some?



Well, in Hoschton you're either in a hole or on a hill, so I guess it depends on your topographical location as to what choice you have.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok false alarm.... Jess said it was just the air conditioner


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Look out Cedartown and Rockmart...strong winds showing up.  What's that good radar you have say Senor?  Is that inflow showing up?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok false alarm.... Jess said it was just the air conditioner



Is there a button on FB to delete post's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Is there a button on FB to delete post's



Yes, move your curser off to the right and an 'x' will pop up.

Oh, and BTW, you have a TVS just popped up to your west. 
TVS=Tornado Vortex Signature.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok false alarm.... Jess said it was just the air conditioner



jackleg


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, move your curser off to the right and an 'x' will pop up.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, you have a TVS just popped up to your west.
> TVS=Tornado Vortex Signature.
> ...



Saw that...siren is going off now.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, move your curser off to the right and an 'x' will pop up.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, you have a TVS just popped up to your west.
> TVS=Tornado Vortex Signature.
> ...



Your red line is aimed right at me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Matty, don't step outside to pee in the next 20 minutes or so...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

MC...isn't there a map over there that shows all the locations of members? I looked around but couldn't find it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> MC...isn't there a map over there that shows all the locations of members? I looked around but couldn't find it.



Over where???


----------



## Otis (Apr 4, 2011)

Bunch of girls crying about rain...and they got a Mexican as a leader


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

HMIMBY?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Trees down in Cedartown.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Over where???



moc.sdraoborp.rehtaew-aigroeg


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, in Hoschton you're either in a hole or on a hill, so I guess it depends on your topographical location as to what choice you have.



hole below the hill


----------



## General Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> and two beers...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya'll wanna know what's worse than a TVS signature?


















TWO TVS SIGNATURES!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

They`re gettin` thumped up there. Hope we`re ready down here.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah man,I think im gonna go get in my porta potty.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

That one coming from Cleburne county is aimed dead at me...


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at all the people viewing this thread.Its normally 4 or 5 people.Miguel,You have a full house tonight.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I'm going to get a job at channel 46 news in atl.  The poor misinformed woman just said the movement on these storms is towards the southeast.  That's just sad and unacceptable to not let people know what is coming towards them.  From what I've seen, the movement is to the ENE or NE, but definitely not due SE like she just told everyone during the break in the basketball game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That one coming from Cleburne county is aimed dead at me...



Yep, it's over the stateline now and makin a bee line for you. It's the longest I've seen a TVS stay on screen so far today, in the northern sections of the states. Better start diggin a hole.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mig, how are we looking round here!!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

so many folks on the severe weather thread erbody got out of the creek check out Post 38 for todays summary over there.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I think I'm going to get a job at channel 46 news in atl.  The poor misinformed woman just said the movement on these storms is towards the southeast.  That's just sad and unacceptable to not let people know what is coming towards them.  From what I've seen, the movement is to the ENE or NE, but definitely not due SE like she just told everyone during the break in the basketball game.



Yeah...she was horrible.  Those "storm tracks" are horrible enough without having someone like her explaining it like she did


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here in 30102 I'm hangin out with the dogs in the basement watching the ball game with cold beer..bring it on


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Im in a tornado watch until 5.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hang on JRanger. It's almost there.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang on JRanger. It's almost there.



It's here now. Starting to get a little wild...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

It has almost got still here...I don't like it


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, got a little of it all here in Dallas, the wind is just a whipping and sending rain all different directions.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Matty, don't step outside to pee in the next 20 minutes or so...



Hasnt done anything here at all.  Whachu talkin bout willis????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Got another TVS heading for Bowden.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Y'all got lucky in Dallas, that cell took a jog south to Draketown.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken Cook is showing some rotation not far from us


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wind from u no where and 80 degree's in beeutiful downtown Winder likin Ga. Looks like we'll be gettin' it in a few. Allready way past bedtime.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

There goes sat signal...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Trees down on Buchannan Hwy just west of Dallas.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Still got mine...I think I'm a little east of you.  Right near bells ferry and 92.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> There goes sat signal...



Mine too!



bigox911 said:


> Still got mine...I think I'm a little east of you.  Right near bells ferry and 92.



Your avatar cracks me up!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wundergrond shows a tvs just to our west, but I don't see it on the radial velocity


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Golfball sized hail just west of Kennesaw.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Still got mine...I think I'm a little east of you.  Right near bells ferry and 92.



Just down the road from me...it just came back on


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Just down the road from me...it just came back on



Yea we just lost ours


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

One heck of a light show going on right now here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Who knew there was a California Georgia???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gettin close to Smynings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

TVS at 75 / 575 split.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Trees down in Carrollton


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

Gainesville, batten down the hatches, that rotating storm is headed inbound to Gainesville.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

wonderful.  just south of g'ville in Oakwood now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> Gainesville, batten down the hatches, that rotating storm is headed inbound to Gainesville.



It's got Wade laser painted and lockin in on him.


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

The one just south of Marietta has DDD and Miguel laser pointed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> The one just south of Marietta has DDD and Miguel laser pointed



Shhhhhhhhhhh. I figure if I ignore it, it won't see me..


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's got Wade laser painted and lockin in on him.



hows hoschton looking and what about winroeganville my sister lives over there


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

constant thunder not far off wind like crazy heading this way it sounds like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hows hoschton looking and what about winroeganville my sister lives over there



Won't be long now.



Wade Chandler said:


> constant thunder not far off wind like crazy heading this way it sounds like



That's a bad sign. But not as bad as non-stop lightning with very little thunder.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude its barely sprinkling here in the stick.... Catch yall on the flip side.  Aint nothin doin...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got another TVS heading for Bowden.


I hope not  How they gonna fair through all this?



DDD said:


> Gainesville, batten down the hatches, that rotating storm is headed inbound to Gainesville.



Thats just above us 

Mass winds right now... though now HORRIBLE... lightening on and off....

Ugh


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the red is all past me here off Wade Green in Acworth. No hail..little rain, some wind, thunder/lighting and that was it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> I think the red is all past me here off Wade Green in Acworth. No hail..little rain, some wind, thunder/lighting and that was it



Yep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jcountry (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad sign. But not as bad as non-stop lightning with very little thunder.



You ain't kidding!

I have only seen the "non-stop lighting  with very little thunder"  twice.  The first time, the roof of the hangar I was in got taken off by a tornado.  The second time, a tornado was sighted (but didn't touch down) about 2 miles from here.

-If there is any weather that sets my radar off, this is it!  Non-stop lighting is scary.  It is especially scary when there is almost no thunder.  Creepy.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

heavy rain decent wind, not terrible though. sounds worse than it looks so far


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

in the midst of what was heading towards me.  small hail mixed with rain started it off.  Lots of lightning, thunderboomers and wind followed it up.


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 594854



I was just about to post the same picture.



Power just blinked here and the storm is not even here yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Trees and Powerlines down in Mableton


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Im scared.Will somebody hold me?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope this thing falls apart as usual, before it makes it here!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trees and Powerlines down in Mableton



Not far from me at all...

looks like i'm on the tail end of what was headed for us.  The last bit of the purple part of the storm had some small hail mixed in it too.  Now it is all rain and the thunder is starting to subside overhead and now is in the distance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im scared.Will somebody hold me?


BBQBoss will. He's always lookin for someone to hold.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im scared.Will somebody hold me?


Hey big fella!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey DDD, that bad one is going to go south of us, but the one up at Chattahoochee Run is heading our way.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> Power just blinked here and the storm is not even here yet.



Been doing a little of that here too, think i just heard some thunder....


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey big fella!!


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

Power just blinked twice here and the storm is still not here.

Vort is over Norcross...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

seems as if the bad part is over here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> seems as if the bad part is over here...



Yup, you can go nightie night now...


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Welp,Sounds like its over here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Welp,Sounds like its over here too.



Idjit..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Windchimes just got dead silent..


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit..



I like tator tots.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

worst of it has passed here it appears.  no hail, no straight line winds, I'm kinda disappointed, but not too bad.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im scared.Will somebody hold me?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey big fella!!





david w. said:


>





Miguel is this one going to start to fall apart before it makes it this far southeast??..........Looks like about two hours before it makes it to us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> worst of it has passed here it appears.  no hail, no straight line winds, I'm kinda disappointed, but not too bad.



I'm hoping that's all we get.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 4, 2011)

it's kinda fun if it happens, just the excitement of it, but the destruction is not a good thing at all.  hoping for just rain and thunder for everyone


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Miguel is this one going to start to fall apart before it makes it this far southeast??..........Looks like about two hours before it makes it to us



No!Your going to get lightning,hail,thunder and rain just like the rest of us.Deal with it.


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2011)

Well boys, the worst one in the state has its eyes on my house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Tvs @ 285 / 85 n.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> No!Your going to get lightning,hail,thunder and rain just like the rest of us.Deal with it.


I'm only about 30 minutes southeast of you!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Apr 4, 2011)

Pea size hail just started.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm only about 30 minutes southeast of you!!



Uh oh,We're in trouble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

trees down in duluth and lawrenceville & trees down and power out in midtown.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> trees down in duluth and lawrenceville & trees down and power out in midtown.



anymore updates? sitting around doing a report for school and waiting on this rainagedon everyone talking about!


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like its almost here.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks like its almost here.



it's here.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 4, 2011)

bowtechrulez said:


> anymore updates? sitting around doing a report for school and waiting on this rainagedon everyone talking about!



Give it 10 minutes


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

pbradley said:


> it's here.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

Did miguel have to get under his house?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Did miguel have to get under his house?



probably sleeping through the whole thing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Did miguel have to get under his house?





pbradley said:


> probably sleeping through the whole thing.


I doubt it!!........He's prolly on the road chasing these twisty things!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

pbradley said:


> probably sleeping through the whole thing.


----------



## david w. (Apr 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I doubt it!!........He's prolly on the road chasing these twisty things!!



And he calls me the idgit.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 4, 2011)

and the thunder rolls......


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems like the worst is through Covington.....still bunch of thunder and lightening, but the wind and rain has died down.  A few bits of hail...or maybe they were pine cones hitting the house   It was a blowin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Boy Howdy, it`s startin` here now.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

Here too nic.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 5, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Seems like the worst is through Covington.....still bunch of thunder and lightening, but the wind and rain has died down.  A few bits of hail...or maybe they were pine cones hitting the house   It was a blowin'


 same here! but like usual it only last 15 mins or so then bam! over with


----------



## Hawk9807 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lost power about a half hour or so ago.  The wind was howling pretty good and some crazy thunder and lightning.  Pretty calm at the moment.  Sounds like it is moving out pretty quick.  Wonder how long the power will be out....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Lightnin` here is just about nonstop. No rain, but the wind is awful.Strangley enough, the lightnin` is on a line from about where i live, and north. None to the south.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

Lights keep going off and on.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

Wooo weeee that was a rough one.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty impressive thunder and lightning show!   I'll be curious to see if the tarp held up to the winds.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Weather radio has been going crazy here for about 30 minutes.  We are under a severe thunderstorm warning for the next 45 minutes or so.  Just beginning to sprinkle, it's almost here in Douglas.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Only 1 viewer on the thread, me.  I guess I'm on my own?


77 degrees at 3:45 am.  Radar says it should be here in minutes.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

batten down the hatches!


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 5, 2011)

It's here!  High winds, heavy lightning, hard rain and the power just went off!  Hunkering down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

That was a bizarre experience for sure 
Heavy oscillating winds out ahead of the rain and lightning 
Lost power and it's still out. So posting from my I-phone 
It will be interesting to see how wide spread power outages and damage is this morning. 
I'll check back in when we get power back.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 5, 2011)

First wave hit around 4:15am here just a massive pop up storm out ahead of the main line....big stuff hit at 6:10 or so, heavy heavy rain for 20-30 minutes and a straight line wind around 40 mph for about 60 seconds and now thunder/lightning and light rain, secondary line is developing to my west and should be here in about 45 minutes...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing really happened in Woodstock.  Just a little rain and wind is all...


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 5, 2011)

THAT  was alot of lightning


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 5, 2011)

We had the wind blow a power pole over about 45 degrees...Everytime the wind would howl...the transformer on the pole would short and arc...power would go out....then back on...then another short....woman freakin out with the transformer lighting up the whole neighborhood. Then it finally gave.

Edit: Ga Power rocks.


----------



## Battlewagon (Apr 5, 2011)

One dead and two injured in Dodge county.

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/article/123146/175/Storm-Claims-The-Life-Of-Man-In-Dodge-County

We had a perty good ride here in Laurens county last night. Lot of trees down judging from the scanner traffic last night.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> First wave hit around 4:15am here just a massive pop up storm out ahead of the main line....big stuff hit at 6:10 or so, heavy heavy rain for 20-30 minutes and a straight line wind around 40 mph for about 60 seconds and now thunder/lightning and light rain, secondary line is developing to my west and should be here in about 45 minutes...



anybody but me notice that nautical has a seemingly topless woman in the kitchen floor with a picher taken from an upward angle. yep there scrubbin the floor


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

We got 3 inches of rain, a little bit of pea-size hail, a lot of lightnin` and wind, and lost power for about 10 minutes, not long after my last post. So far, the only damage I can find is it looks like we lost our air conditioner. We were lucky. It got mighty rough out here. I heard that lightnin` caused a bad fire in Donaldsonville. 

Hope everybody came out alright .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Channel 10 is reporting deaths in Irwin & Colquitt from the storms.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Channel 10 is reporting deaths in Irwin & Colquitt from the storms.......



A tree fell on a house in Butts County as well killing a 3 year old and his father.  Sad stuff...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Found our power problems. Trees and lines down about two miles from here. EMC says they have outages in every county they serve. Who knows when it will be back on. 
Glad everyone out there stayed safe last night.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A tree fell on a house in Butts County as well killing a 3 year old and his father.  Sad stuff...


Just heard from a co-worker there is a family trapped in their house in Ocilla............. Irwin Co. schools are closed.......... a RARITY, but they have so much power outage & tree's down........... I pray for the power company people that are out there fixing things!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Hot diggity dawg, power back on finally. Man I'd hate to have the power boys jobs today. They're sho nuff earnin their pay.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 5, 2011)

Caught outside my bedroom window @12:30am






Hail a couple miles down the road but just hard rain and high winds here


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Caught outside my bedroom window @12:30am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, great capture there!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A tree fell on a house in Butts County as well killing a 3 year old and his father.  Sad stuff...



that is sad.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

I've heard that there are 5 fatalities associated with these storms thus far, but I don't know if that is Ga. only or Nationwide.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that there are 5 fatalities associated with these storms thus far, but I don't know if that is Ga. only or Nationwide.


I've heard of 4 in Ga so far.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey MC, just got this from Channel 10 ..........

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="TOP" width="100%">From WALB-News 10:

  Hello  Duree  ,   

 Five fatalities are now confirmed in  Georgia from overnight storms. 
In South Georgia, a Colquitt County employee died when his vehicle hit a tree. 
in Irwin County, a man died when a tree crushed the porch where he was sleeping. 
Storm-related deaths are also confirmed in Dodge County and in Butts County. 


 We're on Facebook and Twitter! 
 size__________ 
 
Origin: WALB, 1709 Stuart Ave., Albany, Ga.  

</td> <td valign="TOP"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td valign="TOP"> 	 		

 	 	</td></tr> <tr><td valign="TOP"> 		 		

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey MC, just got this from Channel 10 ..........
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="TOP" width="100%">From WALB-News 10:
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs.

Hey SarahFair, and other's that have picks of damage, lightning etc etc etc. Would y'all please go over here and post your pics also, if you not a member sign up, it's easy and painless..

http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=swpics


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 5, 2011)

Storm report from yesterday and last night.  Wide spread event for sure.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

It  was real scary there for a minute.I think i went to sleep at 4.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 5, 2011)

Power was out for about 4 hours here.  Came back on about 7 am.  Lots of limbs down in the yard, a cherry tree broke over in the pasture.  Overall we came through it pretty good, minimal damage.  Made a coffee run and saw a few trees down.  Wind and lightning were intense here around 4am.  No hail and only about 3/4" of rain.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 5, 2011)

killa86 said:


> anybody but me notice that nautical has a seemingly topless woman in the kitchen floor with a picher taken from an upward angle. yep there scrubbin the floor



I'll just say this...That's my wife dude...and she has on clothes...back to the weather...

Temps have dropped like a rock...humidity is gone and all is right with the world...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Air conditioner has been fixed. Some little part that didn`t like a shot of high voltage.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

And my heart goes out to those who lost loved ones, and suffered property damage. Keep those linemen in your thoughts as well. They have some long, dangerous, tiresome hours ahead of them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> I'll just say this...That's my wife dude...and she has on clothes...back to the weather...
> 
> Temps have dropped like a rock...humidity is gone and all is right with the world...



Almost Troy, Obama is still President. Fix that one and then all will be right in the world..



Nicodemus said:


> Air conditioner has been fixed. Some little part that didn`t like a shot of high voltage.



Glad it wasn't anything major Nick.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely cooler here in ClayCo. Tons of wind and lightning last night; the roads are covered in windblown debris. Lights never flickered and I was up 'til 1:00 watching the storm.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Air conditioner has been fixed. Some little part that didn`t like a shot of high voltage.





Nicodemus said:


> And my heart goes out to those who lost loved ones, and suffered property damage. Keep those linemen in your thoughts as well. They have some long, dangerous, tiresome hours ahead of them.


Yep, Ditto!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

If I remember right, our Woodys-GON weathermen called last nights storm sometime around March 31st, givin` us plenty of advance notice to prepare for it. I don`t think any of those meteorologists on TV said a word about it, that far in advance. 

Here`s to ya`ll, Gentlemen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I remember right, our Woodys-GON weathermen called last nights storm sometime around March 31st, givin` us plenty of advance notice to prepare for it. I don`t think any of those meteorologists on TV said a word about it, that far in advance.
> 
> Here`s to ya`ll, Gentlemen.



Thank you brother. Just one question. Did the weather radio squall at you last night?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you brother. Just one question. Did the weather radio squall at you last night?





Yessir!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir!!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 5, 2011)

It was rough in wilkes county last nite. The whole town of washington and tignall is out of power. Thankfully no one was hurt that I know of. The roof of the Texamart in Tignall is on the other side of the road in the post office parking lot. My buddy apartment had a tree fall across the roof and crushed a Ford Explorer also. My prayers go to the folks that got hurt and lost love ones.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 5, 2011)

We got tore up here in High Falls. Trees down on many of the power lines on the block. A few houses down the neighbors house got crushed by an giant oak. About 1:30 am I heard steady thunder that sounded like a locomotive that lasted for about 3 minutes or so then the power went out and will be out for sometime after seeing all the damage here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

'Nother update...........

From WALB-News 10:

  

 Another  storm related death in South Georgia. A Colquitt County prisoner who  was cleaning up storm damage was killed this morning on Taylor Road in  Colquitt County. 
The inmate was a trusty at Colquitt County Correctional Institute. 
His death is the 6th related to overnight storms in Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'Nother update...........
> 
> From WALB-News 10:
> 
> ...



Yup sad. The toll is up to 8 deaths across the various states, 20 tornado reports and over 1000+ storm reports.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

I came out relatively unscathed here in Roswell.     The house is still standing and the tarp held.     Now to get the crew busy framing out the new deck.


----------



## DDD (Apr 5, 2011)

Gwinnett Daily Post reporting 7 dead in GA alone.  Geeze.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Gwinnett Daily Post reporting 7 dead in GA alone.  Geeze.



What bothers me about yesterdays system is that it wasn't near as bad as it can get over the next couple of months. If these are the dynamics we are going to be dealing with this season then it's potentially going to get a whole lot uglier before it's over.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel,Does it look like we will stay dry for a few days?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad I missed all the mess at home yesterday. Got rough up here in Tennessee as well. Was nice to wake up and see this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Miguel,Does it look like we will stay dry for a few days?



Until the 11th.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until the 11th.



.Welcome to spring time.


----------



## flintdiver (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a the hail pic from my trail cam saturday 3-26-11 in Coweta Co. Date and time stamp wrong on cam.


----------



## david w. (Apr 5, 2011)

We've got a few pine trees with the tops missing.


----------



## twaters (Apr 5, 2011)

Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

twaters said:


> Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
> His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.


How awful!!  Prayers to the family & friends!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of life over this storm.   



boneboy96 said:


> I came out relatively unscathed here in Roswell.


 
My Alpharetta "work zone" was the same, and in Suwanee, we had the frequent lightening, wind and just a small amount of hail that tapped on the window from time to time.


----------



## DDD (Apr 5, 2011)

flintdiver said:


> Here's a the hail pic from my trail cam saturday 3-26-11 in Coweta Co. Date and time stamp wrong on cam.



Do cool!  You can see those suckers bouncing!!!


----------



## flintdiver (Apr 5, 2011)

Twaters - sorry for your loss


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 5, 2011)

twaters said:


> Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
> His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.



That is awful news.  Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2011)

twaters said:


> Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
> His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.




I saw that on the news this afternoon! That is so sad! Prayers sent to his family & friends!


My M-I-L called me this afternoon & said a tornado came right through their area. They could hear it hollowing as it passed by. They've been w/out power since last night & have no idea when it will be back on. She's suppose to send me some pics as soon as power is restored & I will post them up in the weather pic thread when I get them.


----------



## DDD (Apr 6, 2011)

Found out late last night that my Aunt and Uncle's lake house is flat down on Sinclair.  They live on the Hancock County side.

Neighbor called yesterday to tell them that 3 big pine trees had knocked it to the ground.  They are going down today along with the insurance agent to survey the damage.  

Neighbors said it looks like a tornado hit. There are massive pine trees down and snapped off 6 feet off the ground.  Glad no one was in the house.


----------



## DDD (Apr 6, 2011)

twaters said:


> Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
> His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.



Sorry to hear that Twaters.

Give Miguel credit, he said it was going to be rough and rough it was.  Maybe the NWS and the local t.v. stations will be more proactive in getting the word out if this sets up again.  They put too much stock in the line losing it's punch as it came East.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 6, 2011)

twaters said:


> Young man that works for me was killed when a tree fell on his car this morning in Atlanta.  He came in to work & we had no power, so he left.  Had only been gone a few minutes when tragedy struck.
> His Father works for me also.  Everyone here is devastated.



Sorry neighbor. Prayers for everyone.


----------



## david w. (Apr 9, 2011)

One mean storm coming alive tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> One mean storm coming alive tomorrow.



Where are you getting this information? From what I can see there will be CAD deep into GA, with a very weak CAPE and minimal crossover shear. The Lift Index is non existent, the only time slot where there is any potential for an isolated TS, which I doubt will reach severe status, is between 11pm to 3am, from extreme N. Ga. down through the center of the state to SW. Ga.,  but again, the air mass this moisture is entering over Ga. is extremely stable so I'm not expecting much of anything other than a little rain and an occasional flash / boom. In fact I plan on sleeping through this one all together.

NOW, you wanna talk about scary? Friday the 15th, should these models hold together, is in fact the most violent weather we will see thus far this year. It is setting up to be extremely ugly, I mean as in making this last event look like a little spring shower.


----------



## david w. (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where are you getting this information? From what I can see there will be CAD deep into GA, with a very weak CAPE and minimal crossover shear. The Lift Index is non existent, the only time slot where there is any potential for an isolated TS, which I doubt will reach severe status, is between 11pm to 3am, from extreme N. Ga. down through the center of the state to SW. Ga.,  but again, the air mass this moisture is entering over Ga. is extremely stable so I'm not expecting much of anything other than a little rain and an occasional flash / boom. In fact I plan on sleeping through this one all together.
> 
> NOW, you wanna talk about scary? Friday the 15th, should these models hold together, is in fact the most violent weather we will see thus far this year. It is setting up to be extremely ugly, I mean as in making this last event look like a little spring shower.




I was talking about the one  in Minnesota, Iowa, Illinois,  and Wisconsin.Good to hear we are safe for alittle while.Friday should be interesting.....Thanks for the update miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

The best chance of any potential rough weather for tomorrow night, that I can tell, is going to be in the NW quadrant of Ga. between 10pm and 1am.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The best chance of any potential rough weather for tomorrow night, that I can tell, is going to be in the NW quadrant of Ga. between 10pm and 1am.



Any chance of some much needed rain down this way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a good visual of what I am referring to for tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 11, 2011)

So when do you think the bulk will be here Miguel? I live in north west ga. I also have a company golf tourny today at Barnsley and would like to make it home to Chatsworth before they get rolling through. Thanks


----------



## DDD (Apr 11, 2011)

It won't be here until after 9PM tonight, so as long as you are not playing midnight golf, you should be fine.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 11, 2011)

GOOD! We start at 1 this evening I think we should be fine. I figured just by watching the local weather this system was setting up like the last..come in after dark sometime and move quick. As always ill be watching the huge pine behind my house praying the old dog holds on through another haha. Thanks again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> So when do you think the bulk will be here Miguel? I live in north west ga. I also have a company golf tourny today at Barnsley and would like to make it home to Chatsworth before they get rolling through. Thanks



See post #606


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Hugh, any word about a cold front comin` through?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, any word about a cold front comin` through?



Should give y'all a sprinkle or two.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

Listening to NOAA radio out of bham. Sounds nasty over that way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Listening to NOAA radio out of bham. Sounds nasty over that way



Yeah, but they're fadin fast.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2011)

What about rainfall totals IMBY?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> What about rainfall totals IMBY?



What about em'?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about em'?



How much?I need a steady soakin , not a gully washer!!


----------



## ryano (Apr 11, 2011)

still looks to be holding up good but I dont really know what Im looking at..

looks like it might get a little interesting around here at least in an hour or so? ? ? ? ? 

how much lightning and hail in my back yard?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Does the 15th still look rough?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but they're fadin fast.



Hope so..the radio squawked and interrupted my cigar with a Tornado watch for Acworth till 12


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> One mean storm coming alive tomorrow.



How _dare_ you try to one-up the Messkin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

If I had to guess I'd say the worst of it will be from about Heard county up to Union county and NW of there. But I was wrong once before...

There is a fair amount of lightning with these cells and I'm sure there will be some straight line winds in the NW third of the state, become a little less volatile as the line moves across the state.

If it is worse than that then it's DDD's fault..


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> How _dare_ you try to one-up the Messkin?



I'm innocent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'm innocent.



Just for that I'm gonna make sure on itty bitty cell stays alive long enough to make it to your place..


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that I'm gonna make sure on itty bitty cell stays alive long enough to make it to your place..



Meanie.No cigar for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Meanie.No cigar for you.



What kind of stogie we talkin about here. I can be bribed...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

There's a serious amount of lightning with these storms. Oughta get interesting here real soon.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of stogie we talkin about here. I can be bribed...



Man O War?? Maybe CAO Gold?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2011)

...well this should be fun...


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Padron Family Reserve No. 44.I threw it in the garbage now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 11, 2011)

Well...the transformer in front of the house got tested during the last storm when a tree hit upline...arcing everytime the wind blew hard. Maybe it'll stand up to this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Padron Family Reserve No. 44.I threw it in the garbage now.



Yeah I don't blame you. I'd have thrown a Padron away too.. You round up some Oliva V Churchills and I'll consider keeping the storms away from your place.


----------



## rospaw (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey MC leaving for destin in about an hour (11pm) Do you think i will have any issues due to weather? In  other words should i wait til morning to leave? Thanks


----------



## lilburnjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

Any TVS in these approaching cells ?


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh great...that cell along 1-20 at the line...with an active tornado warning...that's headed right for south Cobb county.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Any TVS in these approaching cells ?



Nope, not yet.

45,000 without power in Alabama.


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah I don't blame you. I'd have thrown a Padron away too.. You round up some Oliva V Churchills and I'll consider keeping the storms away from your place.



Deal!BUTTTTTTTTT if a storm does hit my house,I get to repo your car.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Deal!BUTTTTTTTTT if a storm does hit my house,I get to repo your car.



It's paid for. Repoman will be shot on sight...


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's paid for. Repoman will be shot on sight...



What about a butterfinger?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Here she comes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

So far it looks like these storms are losing a lot of their organization when they cross the state line. Still might be some good straight line winds, but not near what Alabama has had today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Aliceville alabama didn't fair so well;

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=43711


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok miguel Ken has the line on the spinning thing aimed at Acworth...I got some Montocristos coming tomorrow
..make it move


----------



## Jranger (Apr 11, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> ...well this should be fun...



Yup, just saw the spinny thing on tv coming for my house. Someone call obummer and tell him to make it stop.


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Ok miguel Ken has the line on the spinning thing aimed at Acworth...I got some Montocristos coming tomorrow
> ..make it move



You gotta buy him a cigar first.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> You gotta buy him a cigar first.



We been lucky last few years dodging this...at this point Ill fly to Cuba


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> We been lucky last few years dodging this...at this point Ill fly to Cuba


----------



## Jranger (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow we got some nasty stuff in Dallas right now...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 11, 2011)

House just shook and it looks like daytime out there right now!


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 11, 2011)

Lightning show is awesome as N4 approaches Clarkdale.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Whats happenin in canton? I can hear it!


----------



## david w. (Apr 11, 2011)

Y'all can keep it.I had my share with the one last monday.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bout 30 minutes out here just north of ATL airport.  You guys in this stuff seeing any hail?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Got us some mighty strong winds up here on the hill. What idjit ordered this mess???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope this mess falls apart before it makes it's way to east central GA.!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 11, 2011)

Gusts of 25 to 30, lightnin still aways out!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 12, 2011)

I must have slept like a rock cause i didnt hear a thing last night. Must have skipped over Woodstock again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Yawwwwnnn, scratch scratch scratch......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

We made it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like we might not have as much to worry about Friday night as it initially looked like. I have pretty good confidence in these models, they nailed last nights forecast and I think can be trusted for Friday night as well. We'll give it another day or so and see if it holds true on this new trend of keeping the severe stuff out of Ga. for friday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like we might not have as much to worry about Friday night as it initially looked like. I have pretty good confidence in these models, they nailed last nights forecast and I think can be trusted for Friday night as well. We'll give it another day or so and see if it holds true on this new trend of keeping the severe stuff out of Ga. for friday.


----------



## david w. (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't even look like it rained here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Doesn't even look like it rained here.



I'll come get my cigar next week...


----------



## david w. (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll come get my cigar next week...



Idgit.I said no bad weather.I want rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Idgit.I said no bad weather.I want rain.



I've already got a wife, I don't need another ultra-nit-picky sort in my life...


----------



## david w. (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've already got a wife, I don't need another ultra-nit-picky sort in my life...



I just want you to know you hurt me very bad sparky/miguel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I just want you to know you hurt me very bad sparky/miguel.



Get in line...


----------



## david w. (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get in line...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm really perplexed over this next system coming in Friday night. All of the indicators are there just as they were last week when we got ripped apart but the charts just aren't gelling on agreeing with what my brain is saying "should" happen.

The charts say 80% chance of showers and a possible strong storm Friday night. My brain says we're gonna get our butts handed to us.

I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm really perplexed over this next system coming in Friday night. All of the indicators are there just as they were last week when we got ripped apart but the charts just aren't gelling on agreeing with what my brain is saying "should" happen.
> 
> The charts say 80% chance of showers and a possible strong storm Friday night. My brain says we're gonna get our butts handed to us.
> 
> I guess we'll see soon enough.





Without puttin` you on the spot, well, maybe I am.. ), when do you think you`ll know more, Hugh?


----------



## sbfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Channel 2 and NWS starting to talk up the severe weather potential on Friday. Miguel, what are your tea leaves saying?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Without puttin` you on the spot, well, maybe I am.. ), when do you think you`ll know more, Hugh?





sbfowler said:


> Channel 2 and NWS starting to talk up the severe weather potential on Friday. Miguel, what are your tea leaves saying?



Nic, I'm gonna wait for the 00Z run of the models to see if they have pulled together a little better.

SBF, it's not my tea leaves, it's the hair on the back of my neck. It's starting to stand up a bit.


----------



## DDD (Apr 13, 2011)

I tell ya what... if we get any more unstable air progged in that what is currently forecasted, its gonna be nasty.

The low level sheer is there, the Cape values are marginal but the atmosphere looks pretty stable.  At least in fantasy model land.  Factor in some daytime heating... if the temp models are off by just 5° and its warmer on Friday than expected... then Miguel and I will be with laptops in hand Friday night.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> I tell ya what... if we get any more unstable air progged in that what is currently forecasted, its gonna be nasty.
> 
> The low level sheer is there, the Cape values are marginal but the atmosphere looks pretty stable.  At least in fantasy model land.  Factor in some daytime heating... if the temp models are off by just 5° and its warmer on Friday than expected... then Miguel and I will be with laptops in hand Friday night.



I have to say, I looked forward to your threads a lot more than Miguel's.  Snow is just way cooler than hail and wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I have to say, I looked forward to your threads a lot more than Miguel's.  Snow is just way cooler than hail and wind.



Just for that Covington is going to get hammered Friday night..


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that Covington is going to get hammered Friday night..



Wow...that just hurts


On a side note, paging whitetaco...paging whitetaco...

If you ever want to know if you're going to have a storm in your backyard, just say you don't like Miguel much.


----------



## DDD (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I have to say, I looked forward to your threads a lot more than Miguel's.  Snow is just way cooler than hail and wind.



Miguel is a little calmer than me, I have a little bit of "Hype it up Glenn Burns style" to me and Miguel is, just the facts mamm, just the facts.  


Winter weather is like a shooting star... its not a garuantee but when you see one its super cool.  Severe wx is super cool when its happening at that moment and living in GA we know we are going to get it... its just a matter of time.


----------



## david w. (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that Covington is going to get hammered Friday night..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

The 00Z maps are the craziest things I've ever seen. From midnight Friday / 00:00 hrs Saturday morning until around 4 am Saturday seem to be our best window for anything severe if it appears. All of the elements typically would be there, but somehow the maps have this huge dry slot being pulled up from the Gulf into Ga. It is a very similar setup to what the maps looked like this winter for one of the snow events.

I'm still not buying it though. The HPS off in the Atlantic is a monster and should be aiding the LPS in spinning adequate moisture up into the SE for substantial fuel for storms.

But then, what do I know?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2011)

With this....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that Covington is going to get hammered Friday night..



And this.....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The 00Z maps are the craziest things I've ever seen. From midnight Friday / 00:00 hrs Saturday morning until around 4 am Saturday seem to be our best window for anything severe if it appears.



Seems like my son will be bringing his pillow and blanket into mom & dad's room sometime in the middle of the night.

Just great. Why can't these storms come through during the day


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...that just hurts
> 
> 
> On a side note, paging whitetaco...paging whitetaco...
> ...



You crack me up!  Lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the mostest bestest I can cipher from these goofy maps. IF we are to see severe weather it appears that it will follow this time line.

N. Ga. - midnight to 4am Saturday morning (moderate risk)
Mid. Ga- 4am to 8am Sat. morn (low risk)
SOWEGA-6am to noon Saturday (high risk)

Outside of that the stinkin charts still don't add up. Like I said before, if I'm wrong it's DDD's fault..


----------



## david w. (Apr 14, 2011)

Mid. Ga- 4am to 8am Sat. morn (low risk)

Yaaaa,ME.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the mostest bestest I can cipher from these goofy maps. IF we are to see severe weather it appears that it will follow this time line.
> 
> N. Ga. - midnight to 4am Saturday morning (moderate risk)
> Mid. Ga- 4am to 8am Sat. morn (low risk)
> ...



Where's the drawing like DDD does for the snow threads?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 14, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Where's the drawing like DDD does for the snow threads?



LoL....well based on my interpretation of this thread thus far....this is the best map I could come up with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Where's the drawing like DDD does for the snow threads?



You really want to see the charts?
You'll be sorrrrrryyyyy...


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL....well based on my interpretation of this thread thus far....this is the best map I could come up with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the convective map for Bama for tomorrow.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the convective map for Bama for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 596652



HMIMBY???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> HMIMBY???



Shutup chainsaw, you're gonna be up in Cherry Log playing Paul Bunyan with us..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shutup chainsaw, you're gonna be up in Cherry Log playing Paul Bunyan with us..




er...uh...well.......i'll be just across the mountain in Helen....fishing Dukes Creek


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> er...uh...well.......i'll be just across the mountain in Helen....fishing Dukes Creek



It'll be too muddy and high, get your rump over to Cherry Log..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL....well based on my interpretation of this thread thus far....this is the best map I could come up with.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll be too muddy and high, get your rump over to Cherry Log..



Dukes Creek is the one creek in GA that you want it to be muddy and high.  That is when the big boys come out to play .  I have a competition that I am practicing for on May 7th.  So me and a few team members are going up to practice....otherwise, I would be there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, MC, close enough to start nailing this sucker down!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

I got this,Today we will all get some of the action.stay indoors and away from windows.The end....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, MC, close enough to start nailing this sucker down!!!



Between tonight and tomorrow noon somewhere in the state of Georgia it's gonna rain. Some of those places it's gonna be stormier than others. Some even down right nasty.

There, it's nailed down, I'm heading to Cherry Log Ga to cut up trees from the last storm. Y'all have fun with this one..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> I got this,Today we will all get some of the action.stay indoors and away from windows.The end....






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between tonight and tomorrow noon somewhere in the state of Georgia it's gonna rain. Some of those places it's gonna be stormier than others. Some even down right nasty.
> 
> There, it's nailed down, I'm heading to Cherry Log Ga to cut up trees from the last storm. Y'all have fun with this one..


 you just got added to a list and it ain't Santa's good list neither!!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between tonight and tomorrow noon somewhere in the state of Georgia it's gonna rain. Some of those places it's gonna be stormier than others. Some even down right nasty.
> 
> There, it's nailed down, I'm heading to Cherry Log Ga to cut up trees from the last storm. Y'all have fun with this one..



How much lightning in my backyard?


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between tonight and tomorrow noon somewhere in the state of Georgia it's gonna rain. Some of those places it's gonna be stormier than others. Some even down right nasty.
> 
> There, it's nailed down, I'm heading to Cherry Log Ga to cut up trees from the last storm. Y'all have fun with this one..



slacker...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Meanie.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Meanie.
> ...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> david w. said:
> 
> 
> > ME???? HE'S the one running off without telling us what's going on!!
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > He's not doing his job right...
> ...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

He rather go cut down trees,Than tell us whats going on.And he says im the idgit...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> david w. said:
> 
> 
> > It just isn't the same!!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> He rather go cut down trees,Than tell u whats going on.And he says im the idgit...


Well, it IS for a good reason, "AND" rumor has it, they'll have an internet connection once they get up there, IF the creek ain't too deep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > My maps are not as useful as the Spaniards or DDDs...
> ...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, it IS for a good reason, "AND" rumor has it, they'll have an internet connection once they get up there, IF the creek ain't too deep



Maybe it will be to deep....

Im jut messing,I know it is for a good cause...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nitram4891 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out how to get the same link but further south.......... still playing with it, gimme a minute........
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Not good if those two tornado signatures are actual tornadoes following each other.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Here, now y'all freakin go back to work and quit all this hen bickerin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not good if those two tornado signatures are actual tornadoes following each other.



Why is it not good? and I only see one? What are the velocity differentials within those cells on a mesoanalysis range?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why is it not good? and I only see one? What are the velocity differentials within those cells on a mesoanalysis range?



The second one was hidden behind the storm track of the other.  And it's not good  because I'd hate to see people get run over by back to back tornadoes.  As far as the velocity differentials, I wish I had a site/program where I could sample data at a given point but I don't.  Please help if you have something free though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Maybe it will be to deep....
> 
> Im jut messing,I know it is for a good cause...


Oh, it's gonna be deep, but they's all *pro-fesshion-als* at wading in deep stuff!



david w. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > You can be our offical weather girl.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> The second one was hidden behind the storm track of the other.  And it's not good  because I'd hate to see people get run over by back to back tornadoes.  As far as the velocity differentials, I wish I had a site/program where I could sample data at a given point but I don't.  Please help if you have something free though.


Aaahhh, here might be our stand in!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, here might be our stand in!



No don't say that you are gona make Miguel mad and I don't know anything!  Where's BigOX?  I thought he knew something about this stuff?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> No don't say that you are gona make Miguel mad and I don't know anything!  Where's BigOX?  I thought he knew something about this stuff?


Oh come on, you're WAY ahead of me on this stuff and if MC ain't around to correct ya.....
BigOx will be in the creek too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> No don't say that you are gona make Miguel mad and I don't know anything!  Where's BigOX?  I thought he knew something about this stuff?



He's headed to Cherry Log with me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Bottom line, CAPE values and Lifted Index are non-existent on this layout.  The map I posted earlier gives less than a 5% chance of tornadic weather for western GA, which is nil. I'm not expecting much from this system. The dynamics just aren't there over our state.

I think you'll be seeing the cells coming at us real hard and think HOLY , then  they'll hit the state line and POOF!!! vaporise, leaving only rain showers in their path.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's headed to Cherry Log with me...



You guys didn't round up DDD too did you?  Too bad I don't have a chainsaw and I'm sitting at work, coulda learned something today down at Cherry Log.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nitram4891 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out how to get the same link but further south.......... still playing with it, gimme a minute........
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You guys didn't round up DDD too did you?  Too bad I don't have a chainsaw and I'm sitting at work, coulda learned something today down at Cherry Log.



We've got spares, come on up. Dead cow and beer tonight, then cuttin trees in the mornin.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> david w. said:
> 
> 
> > ME???? HE'S the one running off without telling us what's going on!!
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Its gonna rain...probably some thunder and lightning mixed in with it....probably windy at times too.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bottom line, CAPE values and Lifted Index are non-existent on this layout.  The map I posted earlier gives less than a 5% chance of tornadic weather for western GA, which is nil. I'm not expecting much from this system. The dynamics just aren't there over our state.
> 
> I think you'll be seeing the cells coming at us real hard and think HOLY , then  they'll hit the state line and POOF!!! vaporise, leaving only rain showers in their path.


You got cell service up there, right?!!?



maker4life said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.srh.noaa.gov/images/tae/briefing/EMBriefing04152011.pdf
> ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be limbering up your casting arm instead of typing with it??


Yep.  Probably should leave work and get right on that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Now here is a valid TVS, instead of merely rotation in a cell. This one is massive with velocity differentials from +64kts to -26kts and is a massive cell. It's just outside of Jackson Ms and if there isn't a huge EF3 or better on the ground I'd be shocked.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now here is a valid TVS, instead of merely rotation in a cell. This one is massive with velocity differentials from +64kts to -26kts and is a massive cell. It's just outside of Jackson Ms and if there isn't a huge EF3 or better on the ground I'd be shocked.



Been watching it on radar and trying to get a live view.  What program are you using?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

If you guys want to follow the stormchaser guys from discovery.  They are in jackson right now.

http://chase.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you guys want to follow the stormchaser guys from discovery.  They are in jackson right now.
> 
> http://chase.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen



Pretty dang cool right there.Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Pretty dang cool right there.Thanks.


 Ditto!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Been watching it on radar and trying to get a live view.  What program are you using?



WeatherTAP.com / Radarlab HD w/ GPS. It's a pay service, but well worth it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WeatherTAP.com / Radarlab HD w/ GPS. It's a pay service, but well worth it.


 Are you driving & posting?!??!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Are you driving & posting?!??!



Nope, just got done getting my stuff together. Leaving out in a couple of hours to head that way.

Are you working and posting??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just got done getting my stuff together. Leaving out in a couple of hours to head that way.
> 
> Are you working and posting??


ok.........  you know I worry!!   Just ask Chief, he's caught the brunt of it a few times!

Well *DUH* of course I am.......... gimme a few & I'll clock out for lunch, will that make it better???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

This ground truth confirmed tornado is in southwest alabama.  That radar Miguel uses is awesome but I can't pull it up on this computer.   Hopefully later is at home.  I'd love to see the radial velocity image of this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This ground truth confirmed tornado is in southwest alabama.  That radar Miguel uses is awesome but I can't pull it up on this computer.   Hopefully later is at home.  I'd love to see the radial velocity image of this one.



Believe it or not, there's really not much of anything there but a good thunderstorm, it's not even a meso cell. I suspect that the ema's report of a touchdown (with no damage by the way) on the state line was nothing more than an excited spotter errantly reporting a rain shaft or micro burst as a funnel.

That's the primary reason I quit using Weather Underground. They threw little purple triangles on just about everything, even when rotation in the cell couldn't be confirmed.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WeatherTAP.com / Radarlab HD w/ GPS. It's a pay service, but well worth it.



Can't beat 7.95 a month.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Can't beat 7.95 a month.



I just wish some of the animated url / html images would translate to here for folks to see. The animation of this current SE lightning map is spectacular.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Believe it or not, there's really not much of anything there but a good thunderstorm, it's not even a meso cell. I suspect that the ema's report of a touchdown (with no damage by the way) on the state line was nothing more than an excited spotter errantly reporting a rain shaft or micro burst as a funnel.
> 
> That's the primary reason I quit using Weather Underground. They threw little purple triangles on just about everything, even when rotation in the cell couldn't be confirmed.



Thanks for the info.  I dont have Java ont his computer so I can't view the velocity radar images and the one on radarlab mobile doesnt have a legend so until i figure out which colors are what it's not of much use.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I dont have Java ont his computer so I can't view the velocity radar images and the one on radarlab mobile doesnt have a legend so until i figure out which colors are what it's not of much use.



All settings on RadarLab are manual, you have to turn your legends on if you want them through the settings or pick boxes on the right side.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You guys didn't round up DDD too did you?  Too bad I don't have a chainsaw and I'm sitting at work, coulda learned something today down at Cherry Log.



Why don't you come up tomorrow. I'm sure we will have a spare saw layin around.....


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just wish some of the animated url / html images would translate to here for folks to see. The animation of this current SE lightning map is spectacular.
> View attachment 596855



I'm signing up for it now.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got spares, come on up. Dead cow and beer tonight, then cuttin trees in the mornin.




I like the way you think...it's gonna be a magic hat kinda night.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Why don't you come up tomorrow. I'm sure we will have a spare saw layin around.....



I got a lot to do to get ready for a trip to China on Monday.  

Miguel, found the legend, thanks!


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

May i ask miguel,How do you put the maps on here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> May i ask miguel,How do you put the maps on here?



It's a pain. I do a print screen, then ctrl-v over to paintshop and crop to the pic I want and save to my weather folder in my pics files. I wish it was as easy as a copy and paste.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Some more live footage from a storm chaser.

http://stormscapelive.com/brett-adair


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a pain. I do a print screen, then ctrl-v over to paintshop and crop to the pic I want and save to my weather folder in my pics files. I wish it was as easy as a copy and paste.



Nevermind...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2011)

I pray for ya'lls safety this evening and tonight. Big mess coming your way. Reported tornado in Linden, Al.

Ya'll hang tight and be careful.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Go ahead and cross the georgia border and die down.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!!  http://stormscapelive.com/brett-adair  Somewhere in south alabama.  Nice wall cloud.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Tornado did this in jackson...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Tornado did this in jackson...


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Not much of a car left.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Not much of a car left.


watching one of the live feeds they said a car got cut in half!


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> watching one of the live feeds they said a car got cut in half!



I hope we don't see anything like that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope we don't see anything like that.


I hope not either, usually there is just ~something~ about that Georgia State line that'll calm them storms on down a might!


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope not either, usually there is just ~something~ about that Georgia State line that'll calm them storms on down a might!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Talk about velocity differentials 







There was so much debris in the air in Jackson, radar was picking it up...so says accuweather...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope not either, usually there is just ~something~ about that Georgia State line that'll calm them storms on down a might!



Just don't forget this post..



			
				miguel cervantes said:
			
		

> N. Ga. - midnight to 4am Saturday morning (moderate risk)
> Mid. Ga- 4am to 8am Sat. morn (low risk)
> SOWEGA-6am to noon Saturday (high risk)


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't forget this post..


 You WILL have cell service, RIGHT?? RIGHT?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Talk about velocity differentials
> 
> There was so much debris in the air in Jackson, radar was picking it up...so says accuweather...



Reckon I should dig my Kevlar out of the bags and bring it tonight..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You WILL have cell service, RIGHT?? RIGHT?????



Nope, not really. It's pretty thin up there, but I should be on the puter, unless we lose that, or unless we're cuttin trees.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not really. It's pretty thin up there, but I should be on the puter, unless we lose that, or unless we're cuttin trees.



You got the snorkel for the creek?


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the mostest bestest I can cipher from these goofy maps. IF we are to see severe weather it appears that it will follow this time line.
> 
> N. Ga. - midnight to 4am Saturday morning (moderate risk)
> Mid. Ga- 4am to 8am Sat. morn (low risk)SOWEGA-6am to noon Saturday (high risk)
> ...



Does this still look right?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking rough over here!

edit for new pic...expert can confirm but that looks like  rotation to me with 90+kts velocity differential.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

That is one huge meso cell that just crossed out of Ms into Panola Al, heading NE towards Tuscaloosa. I just gave my contact at Jefferson County the word that its heading towards them. Gonna be real close to gettin out of school time for them if they haven't done so already.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Looking rough over here!
> 
> edit for new pic...expert can confirm but that looks like  rotation to me with 90+kts velocity differential.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is one huge meso cell that just crossed out of Ms into Panola Al, heading NE towards Tuscaloosa. I just gave my contact at Jefferson County the word that its heading towards them. Gonna be real close to gettin out of school time for them if they haven't done so already.



Trained spotters in DeKalb MS reported tornado on the ground when that cell went through there.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup...just as I though....Miguel's threads are not as popular as Triple D's.

We've got confirmed tornadoes on the ground and only 17 are viewing this thread.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

What are the chances the cells that started in southwest alabama make it to atlanta?  Extrapolating their speed I'd put them here in about 5 hours which would be 8pm.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> What are the chances the cells that started in southwest alabama make it to atlanta?  Extrapolating their speed I'd put them here in about 5 hours which would be 8pm and still kinda warm.  Any thoughts?



They are falling apart now. It has been cloudy and much cooler all day in Bama thus sucking the energy out of them as they enter the state. It is even cooler and more stable here. 

This is going to be a non-event for most of us.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Video of the one from Jackson earlier today.  Incredible footage..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Video of the one from Jackson earlier today.  Incredible footage..



Nice video, the guys filming it were pencil totin geeks, but it's good footage. Looks like the velocity azimuth didn't lie..


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

This weather is starting to mess with my turkey hunting.  I'm ready for the winter threads.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is one huge meso cell that just crossed out of Ms into Panola Al, heading NE towards Tuscaloosa. I just gave my contact at Jefferson County the word that its heading towards them. Gonna be real close to gettin out of school time for them if they haven't done so already.










It's weakening though as it's moving east


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously Keebs, I'll be leaving soon to head north, most of the energy of this system is being lost in cooler more stable air over in Bama. The one exception to this is South Bama, and I suspect South Ga. will be in the line of fire there as well. The cells are few and far between but funnel reports are coming out of them in South Central Bama.

So ya'll keep your ears out for Nicks weather radio goin off..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> It's weakening though as it's moving east



That one has been spinning for a while.  According to some spotters they said possibly 3/4 mile wide.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not really. It's pretty thin up there, but I should be on the puter, unless we lose that, or unless we're cuttin trees.


 oh well..........


bigox911 said:


> You got the snorkel for the creek?


he keeps that close to his heart............... You keep an on him for me, won't ya, BigO???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously Keebs, I'll be leaving soon to head north, most of the energy of this system is being lost in cooler more stable air over in Bama. The one exception to this is South Bama, and I suspect South Ga. will be in the line of fire there as well. The cells are few and far between but funnel reports are coming out of them in South Central Bama.
> 
> So ya'll keep your ears out for Nicks weather radio goin off..


 Will do shuggums, ya'll be careful, have a good & productive trip!!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Video of the one from Jackson earlier today.  Incredible footage..



Looks to me like they forgot to take the lens cover off.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tuscaloosa is about to get hit hard too...circulation there but not sure if tornadoes are confirmed.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

I love days like this cloudy,cool and windy.Now if only i can remember where i put my spider man kite.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> I love days like this cloudy,cool and windy.Now if only i can remember where i put my spider man kite.....


just get you a paper bag & make ya one!  oh wait, you aren't old enough to remember how to do that, are ya?


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just get you a paper bag & make ya one!  oh wait, you aren't old enough to remember how to do that, are ya?



I'm poor.Does that count?


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Tuscaloosa has a tornado on the ground.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 15, 2011)

Why in the world does the mets on the radio keep saying the weather will come in late tonight when it sure looks to be in Floyd county to me?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 15, 2011)

TORNADO WARNING up around Fairmount and Jasper


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 15, 2011)

GILMER, GORDON and PICKENS County


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Stay alert with this one.



> WUUS52 KFFC 152054
> SVRFFC
> GAC015-057-129-213-227-152145-
> /O.NEW.KFFC.SV.W.0152.110415T2054Z-110415T2145Z/
> ...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 15, 2011)

Channel 2 is reporting Damage in Rome and marble size hail on 75


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

This stuff better die down before it gets to me.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2011)

My sister is right in the line of this storm. Her kids go to Hill City Elementary.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Crickett said:


> My sister is right in the line of this storm. Her kids go to Hill City Elementary.




I hope they stay safe.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like just hail with that one.  Only one worth talking about in GA at this point.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope they stay safe.



Me too! She's not answering the phone & they live in a double wide.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Me too! She's not answering the phone & they live in a double wide.



They will be okay.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Only sever T storms warnings in GA right now.


----------



## flattop (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Only sever T storms warnings in GA right now.



Really?


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Hopefully when they crosses into our state they will die down some.It's cooler and we have more stable air to help take some of the steam out of these bad boys.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

flattop said:


> Really?



I only say only because of what has been going down to our west.  Tornadoes have been somewhat widespread.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Yo....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty strong cell coming into Harris county right now.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Tornado did this in jackson...



That'll leave a mark.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy moly,  The frogs are a drowning around here...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tornado warning in Harris with radar showing some rotation.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hopefully when they crosses into our state they will die down some.It's cooler and we have more stable air to help take some of the steam out of these bad boys.



Someone needs to tell that to the supercell in Harris about to hug the Talbot/Meriwether line.  Reports of 2.75" hail on the ground.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tornado warning going strait up 400, NE Atlanta


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Someone needs to tell that to the supercell in Harris about to hug the Talbot/Meriwether line.  Reports of 2.75" hail on the ground.



Maybe it will die down soon.There will be a few that stay strong.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 15, 2011)

Tornado warning for Cob Dekalb and Fulton


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is the radar.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 15, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Holy moly,  The frogs are a drowning around here...



Barely rainin here just south of ya...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just got hammered by a hail storm the likes I haven't seen in quite a while!~   Roswell/Alpharetta area.   Lasted 5 mins at least.   Size of grapes/olives.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

A few mean ones out there..


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

It will be here at 8:46


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's a few.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the camera ready to take pictures if anything significant happens.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

alot of lightning with some these.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Some hail and a little wind damage so far


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to get off as my internet is terrible but I encourage anyone interested into following Miguel's lead and getting the ap from Weathertap.com .  It's free for 14 days with an email address and it has some really good information, make sure to turn on counties, roads, and storm spotter info and look at the basic reflectivity radar (default) and the velocity maps which monitor which way precipitation is falling in relation to the radar in peachtree city.   Anything gray is neutral and dark red/purple is one extreme where as green to blue is the other.  Where you have extreme colors meeting that means that you have particles traveling in opposing directions meaning rotation as you can see in some of the tornado warning areas.  Hope everyone is safe tonight and these things start losing steam even more.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

LARGE HAIL STARTING NOW IN SUGAR HILL near lake.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

The storm close to douglasville has a history of producing hail and damaging winds.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

not much hail and the storm passed over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys are funny to watch...


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You guys are funny to watch...



Youre funnier.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You guys are funny to watch...



Im a newbie.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Not many warnings like they use to be.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2011)

3rd round of intense lightning,here in Heard County, tonite!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> 3rd round of intense lightning,here in Heard County, tonite!



Yep, there's a nice little storm heading just north of Milledgeville.

I think the real fun and fireworks will happen later on when things start popping in SOWEGA.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like its headed right for me.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, there's a nice little storm heading just north of Milledgeville.
> 
> I think the real fun and fireworks will happen later on when things start popping in SOWEGA.



I'm hoping that since we didn't have considerable daytime heating, that Atlanta and north won't be in the cross-hairs tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, there's a nice little storm heading just north of Milledgeville.
> 
> I think the real fun and fireworks will happen later on when things start popping in SOWEGA.





Cloudy, purty good SW wind, and that boogery feelin` in the air. I might try to stay up and watch the fireworks too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2011)

Im not joking when I say I think we got 5 inches of rain so far lol. Ive been doing work in my yard to get it to drain better and not stand in water around my foundation..BUT no amount of my work can help this much water run outta here! I havnt seen it rain like this in awhile.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 15, 2011)

Cats and dawgs, folks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2011)

Turkeys didn't gobble to the thunder this evening


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like the bad boy is coming to get me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Thankfully, most of this is bustin' up and weakening as it hits the mountains so far, we've got hammered with severe storms and lots of wind damage the last couple-three of these systems. Y'all hang on to your hats down there.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 15, 2011)

The back side still looks iffy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> The back side still looks iffy!



Im worried about that line trying to form also.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im worried about that line trying to form also.


ok, where is we, I've been hauling hay & just getting settled in for da night............... OH MIGUEL??????????? David??????? ANyBODy????????


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, where is we, I've been hauling hay & just getting settled in for da night............... OH MIGUEL??????????? David??????? ANyBODy????????



Nothing going on right now.Everything has got quiet.There's a line almost in georgia though,that looks like its coming together.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Nothing but the thunderstorm warning in alabama.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Nothing going on right now.Everything has got quiet.There's a line almost in georgia though,that looks like its coming together.


Rule of thumb from my Daddy (rip)........... ANYTHING that hits Albany & is moving east will be imby within the hour (depending on speed)........... he ain't led me wrong yet...............


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Rule of thumb from my Daddy (rip)........... ANYTHING that hits Albany & is moving east will be imby within the hour (depending on speed)........... he ain't led me wrong yet...............



Rip to your dad.


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Firing up back there...


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a pretty serious line coming in from Bama right now with a couple tornado warnings. So, where is everybody? Im skeered!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Rip to your dad.


Thanks, funny, the older ya get, the "smarter" your parents get......... 
Nuttin going on down here, hope ya'll stay clear of it!


----------



## david w. (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, funny, the older ya get, the "smarter" your parents get.........
> Nuttin going on down here, hope ya'll stay clear of it!



You too keebs.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 15, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Looks like a pretty serious line coming in from Bama right now with a couple tornado warnings. So, where is everybody? Im skeered!



Whats to be sceered of in the nut house?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, funny, the older ya get, the "smarter" your parents get!!


Waitin on my son to figure that out!!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

Bout to get a lil wild around here I think. Hope this is the last round for the night.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 16, 2011)

Wasn't bad in Suwanee after last evenings storms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, hope everyone enjoyed that little tiff of weather last night.

Next date we're looking at is around the 21st. The CIN, CAPE and Lifted Index are all congruent on the possibility of some action then. We'll see how that works out, 5 days is plenty of time for things to change.


----------



## david w. (Apr 18, 2011)

So miguel are we going to get hit hard thursday?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

well??  HMIMBY????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

david w. said:


> So miguel are we going to get hit hard thursday?



Naw, typical summer style instability with low possibilities of widespread severe weather, but the occasional rogue storm that could do it's own damage. Nothing special.


----------



## david w. (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, typical summer style instability with low possibilities of widespread severe weather, but the occasional rogue storm that could do it's own damage. Nothing special.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 21, 2011)

Already?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Already?



Doesn't surprise me, the Gulf and Atlantic waters have been really warm for this early in the season. In fact, the Ga EMA directors are a bit jumpy because the Ga. coast is long overdue for a direct hit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like it's about to get real real wet in Bermuda.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it's about to get real real wet in Bermuda.
> View attachment 598025




Already


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Already?





Jeff C. said:


> Already



Good echo....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good echo....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

When you can see the entire cell rotating on radar that is a bad bad bad sign.

http://radblast-mi.wunderground.com...ls=1&severe=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0&smooth=0


----------



## david w. (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you gonna eat your tator tots?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doesn't surprise me, the Gulf and Atlantic waters have been really warm for this early in the season. In fact, the Ga EMA directors are a bit jumpy because the Ga. coast is long overdue for a direct hit.




When I went to Pensacola back in March, the water was very unseasonably warm.  I commented to my buddy about how the water had warmed early and the fishing picked up earlier than normal.  He said "Yep, its fun when the fishing starts early, but all it means is hurricane season is gonna suck."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)

The forecast is still holding true for late Wednesday into Thursday morning early to be a rocky ride.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you still seeing this pattern?   To me it looks like more of a ILL event.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you still seeing this pattern?   To me it looks like more of a ILL event.



Still looking pretty good for it to get iffy here between 10pm Wed. night and 3-4 am on Thurs. morning.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 25, 2011)

...just had a pop up storm with cloud to ground lightning...came out of nowhere.  I don't remember this being predicted for today...had a bolt hit real close with mostly sunny skies...hellloooo!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 25, 2011)

Raining @ I-20 and Panola road right now.  Trying to get going, but for now, nothing too heavy.

So much for washing the truck on Saturday.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay...just got heavy and had a bolt of lightening.

The summer storms during the afternoon are here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

Man they're gettin hammered in Texas and Arkansas..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man they're gettin hammered in Texas and Arkansas..



Just looking at that line in AK now...that is scarey. I guess are turn in coming 

You thinking Tues night into Wed?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Just looking at that line in AK now...that is scarey. I guess are turn in coming
> 
> You thinking Tues night into Wed?



Why you looking at weather in Alaska???


----------



## DDD (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope you all have your weather radios.  Tomorrow night is looking rough.

Just a little snippet from NWS in PTC:



> FINALLY...THE BIG SHOW COMES IN THE 18Z WED - 06Z THU
> PERIOD WHEN ALL PARAMETERS ALIGN ALMOST PERFECTLY FOR A MAJOR SEVERE
> WEATHER EVENT. THE AFOREMENTIONED MORNING CONVECTION MAY PUSH THE
> MAIN FOCUS FOR AFTERNOON SEVERE MORE INTO NE/NC/WC GA AND POINTS
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

NWS just upgraded the risk for N. La., S. Ark., and W. Miss. to "High". This doesn't happen very often and is an indicator as to just how heavy the dynamics of this system are. These are dangerous and life threatening conditions for those folks.

We got a sneak peak yesterday as our atmosphere destabilized, and expect it again today once the cloud cover burns off and temps start heating up.

Tomorrow afternoon and evening should be really rocky for us as the energy in the "high" risk area makes it's way into our state.

Like DDD said, make sure the batteries in your weather radio are good and have it nearby tomorrow. If you don't have a S.A.M.E. capable weather radio, today's a good time to pick one up.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

My garden is ready for it...


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> My garden is ready for it...



amen to that. just no hail please.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> amen to that. just no hail please.


----------



## DDD (Apr 26, 2011)

The wording from the FFC on this is very strong.  Not sure the last time I saw them be so forward.



> .UPDATE...
> QUICK UPDATE TO TWEAK CURRENT TRENDS AND UPDATE FCST TIMING FOR
> TONIGHT THRU THURSDAY. 12Z MODEL RUNS STILL INDICATE SIGNIFICANT
> SEVERE WEATHER MOSTLY FOR WED NIGHT. SIG TOR PARAMETER /STP/
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> The wording from the FFC on this is very strong.  Not sure the last time I saw them be so forward.


 YOU ain't supposed to get all ~squirrely~ like this!  You make me nervous when you do that!!  NOW, how far south this thing gonna hit?!?!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU ain't supposed to get all ~squirrely~ like this!  You make me nervous when you do that!!  NOW, how far south this thing gonna hit?!?!



I _love it_ when somebody gits a little ~squirrely~!

DDD an' the Messkin are makin' me consider going out an' diggin' a _hole_ to hide in!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I _love it_ when somebody gits a little ~squirrely~!
> 
> DDD an' the Messkin are makin' me consider going out an' diggin' a _hole_ to hide in!


 you would Dave!  I'm just wondering if it's gonna slide this far down or not...........


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2011)

Great.  Another sleepless night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

This is going to be much more than just another sleepless night tomorrow night folks. As DDD demonstrated in his post quoting Steve Nelson from the NWS @ PTC, this is a very unusual set of dynamics heading our way, and even with reduced values in our state overall, the dynamics are way above those required for a severe tornado outbreak.

Please, please, please have a plan of action, network of folks to call, a weather radio, a place to go if one is sighted in your area. It will be night time and ground truth will come in the form of confirmations after the damage is done in areas to your west / south west. I've been to locations the day after EF4's and EF5's and if you think a closet will protect you, you are sadly mistaken. If you choose a bathtub make sure you have a mattress you can cover yourself with, and above all, make sure you are in good with the creator and pray. 

A weather radio may be the only thing that saves your life tomorrow night. Y'all please be attentive, don't take un-necessary risk and be careful.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

Well isn't that just great.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is going to be much more than just another sleepless night tomorrow night folks. As DDD demonstrated in his post quoting Steve Nelson from the NWS @ PTC, this is a very unusual set of dynamics heading our way, and even with reduced values in our state overall, the dynamics are way above those required for a severe tornado outbreak.
> 
> Please, please, please have a plan of action, network of folks to call, a weather radio, a place to go if one is sighted in your area. It will be night time and ground truth will come in the form of confirmations after the damage is done in areas to your west / south west. I've been to locations the day after EF4's and EF5's and if you think a closet will protect you, you are sadly mistaken. If you choose a bathtub make sure you have a mattress you can cover yourself with, and above all, make sure you are in good with the creator and pray.
> 
> A weather radio may be the only thing that saves your life tomorrow night. Y'all please be attentive, don't take un-necessary risk and be careful.



yo weatherman hows it look for braselton area and of course winroeganville


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 26, 2011)

Closets dont help when an f4 or f5 come through.  The only thing left will be a clean slab. 

Jarrell TX comes to mind.  I saw the after effects when I was stationed in Ft. Hood, TX.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/coolimg/jarrell/index.html


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2011)

To any newcomers or casual readers of this thread: Y'all _please_ take this warning seriously.DDD and the Messkin don't play around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't mind the light heartedness and occasional joking around during down times or even moderate weather outbreaks, but folks, I'll be honest about tomorrow's impending weather, I'm very uncomfortable about it.

With winter weather it is child like anticipation and the hopes that we will get snow. With severe weather outbreaks, many of us like to watch lightning and chase super-cells when we are able. The way tomorrow is setting up I want everyone to understand that lives are at stake, perhaps yours. Make sure you, your family, and your relatives that perhaps think American Idol is more important than the weather are aware just how serious tomorrow nights situation is.

Thursday morning could bring some very bad stories here on GON, and I'd rather they be stories of survival than the alternative.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't mind the light heartedness and occasional joking around during down times or even moderate weather outbreaks, but folks, I'll be honest about tomorrow's impending weather, I'm very uncomfortable about it.
> 
> With winter weather it is child like anticipation and the hopes that we will get snow. With severe weather outbreaks, many of us like to watch lightning and chase super-cells when we are able. The way tomorrow is setting up I want everyone to understand that lives are at stake, perhaps yours. Make sure you, your family, and your relatives that perhaps think American Idol is more important than the weather are aware just how serious tomorrow nights situation is.
> 
> Thursday morning could bring some very bad stories here on GON, and I'd rather they be stories of survival than the alternative.




I've never heard you be this worried miguel.I'll be here with my eyes and ears open.I hope everybody stays safe and keep those radio's handy.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 26, 2011)

well miguel is it gonna be ugly for us out here at braswinroeganville


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am not asking for how much in my area but more about what areas of GA are more prone to getting this weather?

Is it more of a NW ga thing, all of GA, etc...


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 26, 2011)

This ain't sounding good. Got me worried now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well miguel is it gonna be ugly for us out here at braswinroeganville





whitetaco02 said:


> I am not asking for how much in my area but more about what areas of GA are more prone to getting this weather?
> 
> Is it more of a NW ga thing, all of GA, etc...



Tor:Con values for Georgia for Wednesday.

GA northwest - 8
GA west-central - 6
GA northeast - 5
GA central and south - 6 night

TOR:CON Value Descriptions 

8: High probability of a tornado
6: Moderate possibility of a tornado
4: Low chance of a tornado nearby, but hail and/or strong wind gusts possible
2: Very low chance of a tornado, but hail and/or strong wind gusts possible
0: Near-zero chance of a tornado or a severe thunderstorm


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tor:Con values for Georgia for Wednesday.
> 
> GA northwest - 8
> GA west-central - 6
> ...



Where did you get yours from?The weather channel?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tor:Con values for Georgia for Wednesday.
> 
> GA northwest - 8
> GA west-central - 6
> ...




WOW!!  I guess our son will be sleeping in our bed tomorrow night!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Where did you get yours from?The weather channel?



He is gonna get you for saying the WC word!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Where did you get yours from?The weather channel?



The initial list and definitions are from the WC, but the tor:con values have been updated since their existing publication so I merely edited the list to reflect that info. GB put out that info on TV the evening.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The initial list and definitions are from the WC, but the tor:con values have been updated since their existing publication so I merely edited the list to reflect that info. GB put out that info on TV the evening.



Ahh,Just asking.Your the expert,Not me.


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> He is gonna get you for saying the WC word!



shhhhhhhh....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> shhhhhhhh....



 lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

NWS @ PTC has put out a good visual for those wondering the timing of the event tomorrow night.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Going to be a long night


----------



## david w. (Apr 26, 2011)

Why Is weathertap so slow tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, juuust great............ it better die out 'for it gets here!!
But JUST in CASE............. cell phone will be charged 'cause I know you willl be up & listening, NO, I don't have a weather radio YET!!


----------



## spotman (Apr 26, 2011)

Praying this system looses some punch fast..Keep us updated MC


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 26, 2011)

Going to be a hopping night at the firehouse tomorrow I reckon....

Everybody please be safe. This aint no time to be acting foolish. You must remember that all fire, ems, police are extremely busy in situations like this and response times are doubled in most cases and worse in others. We get stretched awful thin and dont need to be wasting time on someone acting silly when somebody else really needs us. So as Miguel said, please be prepared and have a plan in place. Your life could depend on it. Take care yall.

Also Miguel, we will be monitoring your posts at the FD tomorrow so please update when you can. It really helps us out cause yall are right lots more often than the talking heads. You have prepared us well in the past my friend.

Scott


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. I will make sure we are ready for what might take place! Be safe everyone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why Is weathertap so slow tonight?



From WeatherTap;

We are experiencing an unprecedented amount of data from both users and the radar sites because of the amount of storms in the US.  We are currently working to resolve this issue.  We apologize for any inconvenience. 

Sincerely,

Angela Counts
weatherTAP.com




Greene728 said:


> Also Miguel, we will be monitoring your posts at the FD tomorrow so please update when you can. It really helps us out cause yall are right lots more often than the talking heads. You have prepared us well in the past my friend.
> 
> Scott



Thanks bro'. We try hard to get it right.
I hit the sack early tonight in order to get ahead of the sleep I'd be losing tomorrow and wouldn't you know it, the only one little stinkin storm in the entire state crops up in my back yard lighting up the sky and booming everywhere.!!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Radar does not look good this mourning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Radar does not look good this mourning



That's just the second wave stuff. We are about 5 degrees cooler over here right now, so maybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just maybe it'll lose a little umphfff before it crosses the line.

Even if it does hold it's not near as dangerous as what is to come tonight.

The nasty stuff hasn't awaken yet, it'll be coming out of MS into AL later on today, the third and deadly wave of energy.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just the second wave stuff. We are about 5 degrees cooler over here right now, so maybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just maybe it'll lose a little umphfff before it crosses the line.
> 
> Even if it does hold it's not near as dangerous as what is to come tonight.
> 
> The nasty stuff hasn't awaken yet, it'll be coming out of MS into AL later on today, the third and deadly wave of energy.



I hope it all dies like it normally does. I will be keeping a eye on this thread today. I'm working in the shop all day and cant watch the sky.


----------



## magoo (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks once again MC.  We trust your work a whole lots more than the media. You Da Man!!!!


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

* TORNADO WARNING FOR... 
NORTHWESTERN DEKALB COUNTY IN NORTHEAST ALABAMA... 
JACKSON COUNTY IN NORTHEAST ALABAMA... 
NORTHEASTERN MARSHALL COUNTY IN NORTHEAST ALABAMA... 


Spotters have reported a large tornado on the ground in Alabama, and tornado watch has been posted for GA.

As the mexican and I talked about yesterday the Metro ATL is in the moderate range and NW GA is in the High Risk range.  The stuff moving in right now is NOTHING compared to what is coming tonight.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Tornado Watch has been posted.  This is just a precautionary thing for the band that is moving in right now.

Been a long time since we have had an 14-16 hour tornado watch but today is going to be that day.  

At the very least I hope everyone has their cell phones charged up, fresh batteries in the flashlights and a way to operate without power for 24-72 hours.  Not saying this is going to be some hurricane like wave, but the Vegas chances of you being impacted by these storms today / tonight is very good.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

The national weather service in peachtree city has issued a

* severe thunderstorm warning for...
Southwestern bartow county in northwest georgia
chattooga county in northwest georgia
floyd county in northwest georgia
haralson county in northwest georgia
polk county in northwest georgia

* until 900 am edt


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Chattanooga better batten down the hatches.  Two tornado sigs in the very NW tip of GA and NE tip of Alabama, inbound to Chattanooga.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> The national weather service in peachtree city has issued a
> 
> * severe thunderstorm warning for...
> Southwestern bartow county in northwest georgia
> ...



Yeah...the radio just went off a bit ago.  Reception in my house on my WR601 sucks...probably going to have to get a new radio with a larger antenna.  Take care


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Gentlemen. We`re stayin` aware down this way.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 27, 2011)

What do you guys see for south Ga?  Especially from Tifton to Valdosta and east of there.  Called both my kids last night and told them to have weather radios by tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> I hope it all dies like it normally does. I will be keeping a eye on this thread today. I'm working in the shop all day and cant watch the sky.



I'm probably not going to post much about the weather today, other than any changes in the new charts, but other than that, I'm gonna keep my head out of it until later this evening when the real weather threat occurs.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm probably not going to post much about the weather today, other than any changes in the new charts, but other than that, I'm gonna keep my head out of it until later this evening when the real weather threat occurs.



Yep.  

If anyone is bored while we all wait, go have a look at MS's radar and then have another look in a couple of hours.  

Dear goodness.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing but a gentle rain here.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

One of my techs sent me a text he had tree come down infront of him out in paulding


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

Weve had atleast 4-5 tornado warnings in the counties around where I work and including Whitfield county already this morning. There are some damage reports coming out as well so it looks like a few reached the ground. The stuff thats out in Miss and Bama thats heading this was is supposed to be much stronger am I right?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

You all be safe down there.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to sleep early last night.Bring it on and lets get it over with.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I went to sleep early last night.Bring it on and lets get it over with.



Momma's in Bham. Trees down and power is out!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I went to sleep early last night.Bring it on and lets get it over with.



Ugh...I didn't.  We had a little cell come through @ 12:15am last night.  About 5 min of heavy rain and 20 min of heavy thunder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

This stuff ain`t nothin` to play with.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Momma's in Bham. Trees down and power is out!



Never mind.



rjcruiser said:


> Ugh...I didn't.  We had a little cell come through @ 12:15am last night.  About 5 min of heavy rain and 20 min of heavy thunder.



It was quiet here last night.I will probably get the bad end tonight.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Chattanooga got hammered from these storms and tornados! Things out west are not shaping up good for us in NW GA this evening it appears....


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally figured out how to put your location on these maps...


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

The sun is out.  Ungood times ahead.  

I am not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> The sun is out.  Ungood times ahead.
> 
> I am not looking forward to this at all.


I agree, the sun has been out at my house in Canton for over 35 minutes thus far


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> The sun is out.  Ungood times ahead.
> 
> I am not looking forward to this at all.



Its playing peek-a-boo here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Area Forecast Discussion

000
FXUS62 KFFC 271439 AAA
AFDFFC

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
1039 AM EDT WED APR 27 2011

.UPDATE...
FIRST ROUND OF SEVERE WEATHER MOVED THROUGH THIS MORNING AND HAS
SUBSIDED. STORMS DIED FAIRLY QUICKLY THIS MORNING AND SHOULD HAVE
TIME FOR THE ATMOSPHERE TO RECOVER BEFORE ANOTHER ROUND OF SEVERE
WEATHER THIS AFTERNOON/EVENING. 12Z FFC SOUNDING ALREADY SHOWS
2300 J/KG CAPE ACROSS THE AREA AND A GOOD AMOUNT OF SHEAR. HIGH
SHEAR AND CAPE PROGGED THROUGH TONIGHT AND WITH THESE HIGH
PARAMETERS THE POTENTIAL FOR A SEVERE WEATHER OUTBREAK THIS
EVENING CONTINUES. BEST CHANCE OF SEVERE WEATHER STILL REMAINS
ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA...ALTHOUGH ALL OF NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA
HAS A CHANCE TO SEE SEVERE WEATHER TODAY.

THIS NEXT ROUND OF SEVERE STORMS SHOULD BE APPROACHING THE
NORTHWEST BORDER AROUND 6PM AND SHOULD GENERALLY CLEAR OUT CENTRAL
GEORGIA BY 8AM THURSDAY.

QUICK UPDATE TO THE GRIDS TO CUT BACK ON SEVERE WEATHER WORDING
FOR THIS MORNING...BUT INCREASE WORDING FOR THIS EVENING.

11

&&

.PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 610 AM EDT WED APR 27 2011/

..SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS AND TORNADOES LIKELY LATE TODAY AND
TONIGHT...


----------



## STX HUNTER (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching the local news of of Chattanooga now and they did get hammered with more bad stuff on the way.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

gonna be a long night....seems every tornado that decides to pop up in the Atlanta area loves to rear its ugly head around the Smyrna/Vinings area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

The current TorCon values from the WC. It seems there is disagreement between Dr. Forbes and GB here in Atl. Either way, any value over a 3 is nothing to sneeze at and is very serious.

Forecast for Wednesday, April 27

AL north - 8 to 9
AL south - 6
AR south-central and east - 3 to 4
DC - 2 to 3
FL west panhandle - 4 to 5
FL east panhandle - 3 to 4 night
GA northwest - 6
GA west-central - 4
GA northeast - 3
GA central and south - 4 night


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The current TorCon values from the WC. It seems there is disagreement between Dr. Forbes and GB here in Atl.


Is GB's numbers lower I assume?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Is GB's numbers lower I assume?



Actually his are higher.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually his are higher.



whoa, interesting....Thanks!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel, I am supposed to go to Newnan tonight for class from 5-10. Do you think there is a serious enough threat to cancel going tonight?


----------



## Spanky916 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Hugh I'll buy you breakfast in the morning for watching all this for us. Call Robbie and tell him he better not be late to work because it looks like I'm gonna be whooped after playing in this stuff all night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Miguel, I am supposed to go to Newnan tonight for class from 5-10. Do you think there is a serious enough threat to cancel going tonight?



I wouldn't cancel class, just keep an ear open to local conditions.



Spanky916 said:


> Hey Hugh I'll buy you breakfast in the morning for watching all this for us. Call Robbie and tell him he better not be late to work because it looks like I'm gonna be whooped after playing in this stuff all night.



I'll be there about 8 and we can compare notes.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Timing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Miguel, I am supposed to go to Newnan tonight for class from 5-10. Do you think there is a serious enough threat to cancel going tonight?





DDD said:


> Timing.



I'm glad they refined that map from yesterday. Listening to the WC dude (and watching Heather Tesch ) they are expecting better than 80mph straight line winds and hail around 4"..

Who needs Tornado's when you have that kind of severe weather. I would imagine that 4" hail would punch through a roof !!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Will do Miguel. Thanks.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

I can tell you boys right now, this sun is not a good thing.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Sun is still shinning brightly here in Canton and the wind is picking up...Man I really don't like how I feel with all this stuff heading our way!


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel, you talk about winds?  Good Grief.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Unreal.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Timing.



Awesome.  I love staying awake from 12AM to 3AM.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

whewee,these trees are rocking here in north Paulding county


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Timing.



That map doesn't include the deep south.......... sssoooooo that mean we're in the clear??


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

We were coming back into Georgia this morning from Cleveland, tn.  and I was getting scared.  Winds had to have been in the 60 mph range and the some of the hardest rain I've ever been in.  Parts of Chattanooga got leveled.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

50k tops back in MS.

I do believe we will be talking about this event for some time to come.  

I hope you all have some plan of action.  Miguel and I talked on the phone this morning about how with this type of situation you do not have to have a toronado even with in 50 miles of you to have some SERIOUS damage.  

This is going to be wide spread and in my mind, prolonged.

I just saw the hydrology report and they are expecting 4-5" of rain in places.

Here are the tornado probs through midnight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

Hows the power situation in Murray dually? I work in Dalton and havnt had the chance to get over that way to check things out at my house.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> whewee,these trees are rocking here in north Paulding county



Same here in sw Cobb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That map doesn't include the deep south.......... sssoooooo that mean we're in the clear??



You need to get new glasses shuggums. The timing map includes every square inch of Ga.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to get new glasses shuggums. The timing map includes every square inch of Ga.


Nu-UH, it did NOT, but the next few did!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hows the power situation in Murray dually? I work in Dalton and havnt had the chance to get over that way to check things out at my house.



On the West side near Dawnville power is on.  Over on 76 close to Papa Johns, power is on at Lowy Dr.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

At least NOAAs tornado % probs are lower that the WC. I think I will go with NOAA!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> On the West side near Dawnville power is on.  Over on 76 close to Papa Johns, power is on at Lowy Dr.



I live off old dalton/elijay road right down from the high school. Yall might be seeing some video if I feel frisky enough to shoot this coming through later haha!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> At least NOAAs tornado % probs are lower that the WC. I think I will go with NOAA!



Don't confuse NOAA % maps with TorCon value maps. Two entirely different creatures.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup dem tree's are danceing here to. Glad there isnt any big'uns around the house.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

When is this gonna hit Dalton?  I am going to Cleveland and back and won't be back until 4.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

60k. oh my


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> 60k. oh my



I take it thats a bad thing????


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunker _down,_ dawgs!

As th' Messkin said earlier - might be a good time to get right with God and do a little of this:


----------



## Cowdog07 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know you guys are extremely busy and I'm not asking for whats going to happen at my place but can we get a quick synopsis of where we stand today versus yesterday in terms of forecast and possibly losing or gaining strength upon arrival into Georgia (still a very dangerous storm?). I guess what I'm asking is it still game on for tonight?


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I take it thats a bad thing????



Miguel can chime in here, but I don't know that I have EVER seen a 60k top on a T-storm and no the higher they are the more lift they are getting and the more lift you get...

Well, if you have ever been down to Fernbank Science center and seen how the tornados develop... lift and wind is the key.  The shear values over MS and especially AL are off the chart, throw in the lift and its going to be bad.  Really, really, bad.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like it's shaping up for a busy night here at the Coweta FD..

Greene make sure your saw is sharp and remember we have a new K12 if you need us!!!!


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Cowdog07 said:


> I know you guys are extremely busy and I'm not asking for whats going to happen at my place but can we get a quick synopsis of where we stand today versus yesterday in terms of forecast and possibly losing or gaining strength upon arrival into Georgia (still a very dangerous storm?). I guess what I'm asking is it still game on for tonight?



Yes.  Everyone in the upper 3/4 of the state maybe the whole state, is at risk to be impacted by severe weather and broad painted as well.  This will not be one bad cell in Carrolton and one bad cell in Dawsonville, its probably going to be more than Miguel and I can type to keep up with it all.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel, get a load of this.  My jaw is on the floor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunny, awful bad windy, and 92 degrees here. The top soil in the fields are headed east at a good clip.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Miguel, get a load of this.  My jaw is on the floor.



What does this mean?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Miguel, get a load of this. My jaw is on the floor.


 
Looks like the making of the perfect storm with all the cold air from the north, warm/moist air from the south along with universal rotation.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

MD746 said:


> What does this mean?



The CAPE values are off the chart, the wind shear is estimated to be at 60knots when this thing rolls through.

If these maps are correct, and they could be off, but if they are even close to correct, the wind damage just from the atmosphere getting squeezed will be unreal.

notice the direction of the wind coming off the Atlantic, notice the direction coming out of the NW, now notice how south of LA it all turns and goes NE wardly.  

Now, the amount of force being excised by these two forces meeting is the sum of these two factors.  Which transfers into some serious Convective Potential Energy.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Dang wind!Cutting grass in the wind is not a good idea.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

I speck I might better put both my trucks in the barn, in case it does hail. Maybe the barn won`t get blown slam to Keeb`s place.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Walker County sig tornado signature headed just sout of Chattanooga.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> The CAPE values are off the chart, the wind shear is estimated to be at 60knots when this thing rolls through.
> 
> If these maps are correct, and they could be off, but if they are even close to correct, the wind damage just from the atmosphere getting squeezed will be unreal.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information DDD.


----------



## erniesp (Apr 27, 2011)

About time to start Severe Weather Thread 2


----------



## TJay (Apr 27, 2011)

Shoot Cherokee county looks like a bullseye.Don't need this.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Heres the latest tor-cons...

GA northwest - 8
GA west-central and northeast - 6
GA central and south - 4 night



8: High probability of a tornado
6: Moderate possibility of a tornado
4: Low chance of a tornado nearby, but hail and/or strong wind gusts possible


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

I don`t think this thread needs to be locked down. Too much good info on it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

It's getting cranked up.  34 viewers....miguel...you're thread might get as (un)popular as DDDs winter threads.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

TJay said:


> Shoot Cherokee county looks like a bullseye.Don't need this.



Yep it does and I am getting really nervous with all of this heading out way......


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Get ready and hunder down folks.


----------



## erniesp (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t think this thread needs to be locked down. Too much good info on it.



Good call.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 27, 2011)

Man... long night ahead for sure. Some FB friends of mine in Guntersville, Al. just got flattened. Trees are down everywhere, resort at State Park was destroyed (not sure to what extent). Hope everyone holds on tonight!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t think this thread needs to be locked down. Too much good info on it.



agreed!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

This ones gunna break some records!


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I sure hope we get a break after this one.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow.  Every little cell that is popping up in Alabama has rotation.  I guess the shear maps were right.  

Not good.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Wow.  Every little cell that is popping up in Alabama has rotation.  I guess the shear maps were right.
> 
> Not good.


No.  What's the ETA for the Ga/Ala. line?


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> No.  What's the ETA for the Ga/Ala. line?



Gonna be a while, the really bad stuff is still back in MS, although I expect we will see some super cell development out in front of it.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2011)

MD746 said:


> Looks like it's shaping up for a busy night here at the Coweta FD..
> 
> Greene make sure your saw is sharp and remember we have a new K12 if you need us!!!!





You nor Bubba even know how to use it! Call me or J.R if yall need rescuing! Our saws and used K-12 are rip roaring and ready buddy!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got hook??   Those things are just lined up in MS


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Got hook??   Those things are just lined up in MS



Yep, my print screen is jacked up on my computer for some reason.

There are 3 Vort sigs lined up right now in MS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> agreed!





Hugh and DDD will keep this one through the night, and after this weather event is over tomorrow, they`ll start a new one. 

Standin` outside down here is like bein` in an oven. Hot, dry wind.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Cullman Alabama, unreal!

My wife's Aunt and Uncle live in Cullman!  James Spann calling it 1/2 mile wide.

http://www.abc3340.com/


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh and DDD will keep this one through the night, and after this weather event is over tomorrow, they`ll start a new one.
> 
> Standin` outside down here is like bein` in an oven. Hot, dry wind.


 
Your area sounds ripe for severe.  Not as hot here but I'm gearing up for a doozy at my building tonight.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Cullman Alabama, unreal!
> 
> My wife's Aunt and Uncle live in Cullman!  James Spann calling it 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> http://www.abc3340.com/



 You gotta be kidding me


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Your area sounds ripe for severe.  Not as hot here but I'm gearing up for a doozy at my building tonight.





It`s 94 degrees here right now, and the wind is gustin` like nobody`s business. Eerie...


----------



## sljones (Apr 27, 2011)

Was just watching the live cam @ Cullman. Spann pointed out the TV tower downtown across the road from the First Baptist Church. Watched the tower destroyed from the web cam.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

wow.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

I am off the grid for about an hour and half or 2 hours.  

BigOx its all yours.  I will be back on sometime after 6.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Cullman Alabama, unreal!
> 
> My wife's Aunt and Uncle live in Cullman!  James Spann calling it 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> http://www.abc3340.com/



WeatherTap users have exceeded their bandwidth and I can't get in on my level II radar. I can see cell data though, and that Cullman cell has echo tops at over 41k ft. and VIL of over 78kgmsq. at that rate of lift you are looking at hail in the 3-4" range, not to mention all of the other damaging effects of such a supercell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

There are multiple reports from EMA and spotters from Bama back into Ms of active tornado's on the ground. I am so not looking forward to this..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

Yall think its gonna get to Georgia or is it gonna swing north and east outta here like most of these have done so far? The cells in Miss and Bama look bad!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 27, 2011)

We're praying for y'all in Alabama. Hunker down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall think its gonna get to Georgia or is it gonna swing north and east outta here like most of these have done so far? The cells in Miss and Bama look bad!



Nobody I know of has forecast such a miss. This is going to be rough, even if you don't get a tornado, the winds will be brutal.


----------



## sljones (Apr 27, 2011)

Courthouse in Cullman took a direct hit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody I know of has forecast such a miss. This is going to be rough, even if you don't get a tornado, the winds will be brutal.



SHHHHHHHH! The huge pine behind my house dont need to hear that please! haha


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall think its gonna get to Georgia or is it gonna swing north and east outta here like most of these have done so far? The cells in Miss and Bama look bad!



The way its tracking is such that I think what's in Birmingham will hit us.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

And all the water


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2011)

So im guessing sunny skies, humid and 86 degrees aint a good thing at this point?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

A little something that I just posted over on our Georgia Weather website that bears repeating over here.

Let me address something about this system. Everyone that follows the weather remembers key dates of Tornado outbreaks. This is one of those type systems. Everyone we know will know somebody, a friend or relative, if not us personally, that is effected by this weather system. When tomorrow morning comes we will all know someone, if not some of us, that have experienced some level of loss, from minor to tragic. Make sure you are as prepared as you can be this evening for these storms as well as for the aftermath. A lot of lives will be changed tonight, and not in a positive manner, and let's hope and pray that none are lost.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 27, 2011)

I use weather underground (no, not affiliated with bill ayers)
http://www.wunderground.com
You can get webcam and live feed info there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little something that I just posted over on our Georgia Weather website that bears repeating over here.
> 
> Let me address something about this system. Everyone that follows the weather remembers key dates of Tornado outbreaks. This is one of those type systems. Everyone we know will know somebody, a friend or relative, if not us personally, that is effected by this weather system. When tomorrow morning comes we will all know someone, if not some of us, that have experienced some level of loss, from minor to tragic. Make sure you are as prepared as you can be this evening for these storms as well as for the aftermath. A lot of lives will be changed tonight, and not in a positive manner, and let's hope and pray that none are lost.



Been on this site a very long time,and I've never seen Hugh this serious.
Dang scary,I've been cleaning out the garage to get the vehicles in.Getting the room in the basement ready for us and 4 beagles.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little something that I just posted over on our Georgia Weather website that bears repeating over here.
> 
> Let me address something about this system. Everyone that follows the weather remembers key dates of Tornado outbreaks. This is one of those type systems. Everyone we know will know somebody, a friend or relative, if not us personally, that is effected by this weather system. When tomorrow morning comes we will all know someone, if not some of us, that have experienced some level of loss, from minor to tragic. Make sure you are as prepared as you can be this evening for these storms as well as for the aftermath. A lot of lives will be changed tonight, and not in a positive manner, and let's hope and pray that none are lost.



We've got a cooler, flashlights, blankets and a mattress ready in our basement.  The part where we will be if bad weather hits is underground mostly with a stairway helping to shield us also. 

Some woman on Facebook said she's not taking shelter because 'if it's your time to go it just is'.  No- the good Lord gave you a brain and expects you to use it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> So im guessing sunny skies, humid and 86 degrees aint a good thing at this point?



Fuel for the fire!


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I live in a house,but I dont have a basement.I guess i gotta get in the tub.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Been on this site a very long time,and I've never seen Hugh this serious.
> Dang scary,I've been cleaning out the garage to get the vehicles in.Getting the room in the basement ready for us and 4 beagles.



I've told a few folks the exact same thing today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't know if BigOx put this up here or not, but here is the live streaming coverage out of Ch. 33 with James Spann in Alabama. They are getting torn up over there.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ABC-3...&source=http://www.abc3340.com/&medium=520983


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Hugh....just got back in town, I'll pay more attention now, for sure!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## spotman (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> i got a bad feeling about this.


 x2


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 27, 2011)

So what's this looking like for Middle GA? I see a lot that looks to be coming through N. GA but it looks like the tail end will hit here...


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel,Is this looking like one strong line or is it going to come in line after line?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/weather/2011/04/27/alabama.tornado.touches.down.WBMA?hpt=T1


Cullman Tornado


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Miguel,Is this looking like one strong line or is it going to come in line after line?



That is what I am contemplating right now. The later it comes in the higher the probability of temps falling to a point where they will equalize with the dew points and cause more storms to fire up ahead of the cold front itself. Either way, we will be looking at multiple individual cells training in on the front, and possibly in advance of it, depending on time and temps.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is what I am contemplating right now. The later it comes in the higher the probability of temps falling to a point where they will equalize with the dew points and cause more storms to fire up ahead of the cold front itself. Either way, we will be looking at multiple individual cells training in on the front, and possibly in advance of it, depending on time and temps.



Okay,Thanks for the update.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/weather/2011/04/27/alabama.tornado.touches.down.WBMA?hpt=T1
> 
> 
> Cullman Tornado



It dropped that tower like it was a twig..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

ABC 33/40 is saying Reed Timer is reporting a large wedge Tornado W Alabama

Near Berry, Alabama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> ABC 33/40 is saying Reed Timer is reporting a large wedge Tornado W Alabama
> 
> Near Berry, Alabama



Don't know where Berry is, but this is a massive TVS, with a debris ball evident on the radar. My guess is greater than 1/2 mile on the ground.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

Look out,Dade and Walker counties -_incoming!_


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

This stuff is amazing what is happening. I am very curious how much of this will make it in to Northern GA and the Atlanta area based on looking at how the storm movement is thus far.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Alot of tornado reports in Alabama...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Channel 33/40 out of Birmingham is showing live coverage of a LARGE wedge Tornado near Cordova....click now

http://www.abc3340.com/


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know if BigOx put this up here or not, but here is the live streaming coverage out of Ch. 33 with James Spann in Alabama. They are getting torn up over there.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ABC-3...&source=http://www.abc3340.com/&medium=520983



 big ol wedge tornado near tuscaloosa.  click on the link


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> This stuff is amazing what is happening. I am very curious how much of this will make it in to Northern GA and the Atlanta area based on looking at how the storm movement is thus far.


 
It does seem that the radar track has this staying away from middle GA.  But storm movement in itself is not always the best barometer for prediction.  A lot of factors are coming together, the earlier posted wind chart in particular over this region, esp. the cold stream from the west mixing it up with the southern (heated) air for starts.  

For all that has gone on, and will go on later....


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

holy COW that tornado is huge heading towards Tuscaloosa!!!


----------



## Nate23 (Apr 27, 2011)

No bueno for Tuscaloosa right this minute...


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Channel 33/40 out of Birmingham is showing live coverage of a LARGE wedge Tornado near Cordova....click now
> 
> http://www.abc3340.com/



What a monster.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

And it's making a bee line for my Bro' n law's place..


----------



## marknga (Apr 27, 2011)

University of Alabama is about to get nailed. Tornado down, 1/2 mile wide on the ground headed thru downtown.... on Fox6 Alabama live...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG that one in Tuscaloosa is a monster!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayin for your family Hugh...this is horrible


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a bad storm...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saw where someone posted the Cullman Regional Hospital had been hit and they had declared a disaster code. Not sure if this is 100% accurate.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

their tracker just said its about a mile wide now...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

These things look spread out comin up from bama..but there huge storms! Stay safe guys..im keepin my eyes glued to maps n tv till they get closer then im hidin!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like another one forming west of tuscaloosa


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2011)

daughter at Bama saw a twister out her dorm window..everyone is taking cover.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't get in touch with my friends in Tuscaloosa, the Bro n law (lance ) is heading for the basement and the Mother n law in Hueytown refuses to go to a friends basement, she doesn't have one.

Not a good day, and I fear the night isn't going to be any better..


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2011)

I ain't got a basement either. Hope for the best!


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

They said no reports of damage in Tuscaloosa, but its still early.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

35 people viewing.  Lets hope ole' Miguel is on his game tonight


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> They said no reports of damage in Tuscaloosa, but its still early.



Theres lots of damage there...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't get in touch with my friends in Tuscaloosa, the Bro n law (lance ) is heading for the basement and the Mother n law in Hueytown refuses to go to a friends basement, she doesn't have one.
> 
> Not a good day, and I fear the night isn't going to be any better..



Hueytown looks to be ground 0


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Had to go outside and tie my corn up to some stakes.The wind is breaking them.


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2011)

ok guys please tell me if I am way off base here but this all seems to have broken up into a 4 or 5 big clusters and it will only be whether or not we are luck enough to avoid these?

or is more developing that I dont see?


----------



## WickedKwik (Apr 27, 2011)

Debris falling all over Birmingham, WOW!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> ok guys please tell me if I am way off base here but this all seems to have broken up into a 4 or 5 big clusters and it will only be whether or not we are luck enough to avoid these?
> 
> or is more developing that I dont see?



Usually what we deal with here in GA are squall lines and sometimes super cells.  Squall lines usually generate more damage from straight line winds and sometimes hail.  These are pretty much all super cells which generate the nasty tornadoes.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED TORNADO WATCH 241 IN EFFECT UNTIL 2 AM EDT THURSDAY FOR THE FOLLOWING AREAS 

IN GEORGIA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 58 COUNTIES 

IN CENTRAL GEORGIA 

BUTTS CRAWFORD JASPER MONROE PUTNAM 

IN EAST CENTRAL GEORGIA 

GREENE 

IN NORTH CENTRAL GEORGIA 

BARROW CHEROKEE CLAYTON COBB DAWSON DEKALB DOUGLAS FANNIN FAYETTE FORSYTH FULTON GILMER GWINNETT HALL HENRY LUMPKIN MORGAN NEWTON PICKENS ROCKDALE UNION WALTON 

IN NORTHEAST GEORGIA 

BANKS CLARKE JACKSON MADISON OCONEE OGLETHORPE TOWNS WHITE 

IN NORTHWEST GEORGIA 

BARTOW CARROLL GORDON MURRAY PAULDING 

IN WEST CENTRAL GEORGIA 

CHATTAHOOCHEE COWETA HARRIS HEARD LAMAR MARION MERIWETHER MUSCOGEE PIKE SCHLEY SPALDING STEWART TALBOT TAYLOR TROUP UPSON webster


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Those tornadoes and supercells in bama seem to be on a line for Atlanta and north!


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 27, 2011)

I have an aunt in Duncanville south of Tuscaloosa, she is gone to a neighbors house with a basement


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

My summer project this year is going to be building me a storm cellar.Its bad when you don't have a place to go.A strong tornado can blow my house down real easy.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Weather Channel has live video of Tornado in Bham


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

my new radio just freaked the girlfriend out b/c it started squawking 'cause of a tornado watch.   This thing is pretty cool!


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> my new radio just freaked the girlfriend out b/c it started squawking 'cause of a tornado watch.   This thing is pretty cool!



I need to get me one of those too.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> I have an aunt in Duncanville south of Tuscaloosa, she is gone to a neighbors house with a basement



Good...they're reporting a lot of damage in Tuscaloosa


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

ground truth- 15th street and mcfarland area in Tuscaloosa is unrecognizable


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

claims of EF4/5 damage...  bad stuff


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> my new radio just freaked the girlfriend out b/c it started squawking 'cause of a tornado watch.   This thing is pretty cool!




Lol! I just got mine out & plugged it up & was making sure it was working & the thing went off 'bout gave me a heart attack. I didn't realize the volume was all the way up!


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2011)

Birmingham is showing some AMAZING pictures on ABC 33/40 and on TWC.

Prepare now.  These things are only GAINING strength.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Birmingham is showing some AMAZING pictures on ABC 33/40 and on TWC.
> 
> Prepare now.  These things are only GAINING strength.



thats what im watching...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

DDD said:


> Birmingham is showing some AMAZING pictures on ABC 33/40 and on TWC.
> 
> Prepare now.  These things are only GAINING strength.



when i started watching there was 9500 viewers, now its pushing  to 30,000


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW @ that monster in Bham


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> The way its tracking is such that I think what's in Birmingham will hit us.



I hope and pray i'm wrong.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

I only hope the terrain will weaken it just a bit.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Two mean boys out there in bama.


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 27, 2011)

Unconfirmed 12 dead Alabama.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Weather channel reported that downtown Tuscaloosa was obliterated.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lots of info to pick from this table...*

It's a pretty amazing day across the whole country, with watches & warnings, plus winter (freeze warning!) events as well:


Weather Alerts by Type
*Avalanche Warning*
WA 

*Aviation Weather Warning*
AL 

*Blowing Dust Advisory*
NV 

*Coastal Flood Statement*
LA MS 

*Coastal Flood Warning*
AS 

*Dense Fog Advisory*
MI 

*Fire Warning*
TX 

*Fire Weather Warning*
TX 

*Fire Weather Watch*
KS OK TX 

*Flash Flood Warning*
AL IL IN KY MD MO MS TN VA 

*Flash Flood Watch*
AL AR IL IN KY MD MI MO MS NJ NY OH PA TN VA WV 

*Flood Advisory*
AL IL IN KY MI MN NY OH PA PR TN 

*Flood Statement*
IA IL IN KY NE PR 

*Flood Warning*
AL AR GA IA IL IN KS KY LA MI MN MO MS MT ND NE NH NY OH OK PA SD TN TX VT WI 

*Flood Watch*
AL IL IN ME MI NH OH PA TN 

*Freeze Warning*
CO 

*High Surf Advisory*
AL CA FL 

*High Wind Warning*
TN 

*High Wind Watch*
CA NM TX 

*Hydrologic Statement*
AR MO MS OK 

*Lake Wind Advisory*
AR CA FL GA LA NC NV OK SC TX 

*Rip Current Statement*
NC 

*Severe Thunderstorm Warning*
GA IN KY MS NY PA TN VA 

*Special Weather Statement*
AL AR FL GA IL KY MD MN MS NC ND NY OH OK TN TX VA 

*Tornado Warning*
AL IN KY MD MS NC TN VA 

*Tornado Watch*
AL DC GA IL IN KY MD MO MS NC NY OH PA TN VA WV 

*Wind Advisory*
AL AR CA FL GA LA MO MS NC NV NY TN TX VA WV 

*Winter Weather Advisory*
OR WA


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mayor-"please pray for us".  And it's headed our way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Just talked to the bro n law. Everyone is safe, the mother n law went to their house for the storm. Won't know about her house in Hueytown until later on. Still can't reach a friend in Tuscaloosa. My Brother n law has 5 acres, mostly pasture, and he said it looks like a bomb went off from all of the debris from Tuscaloosa that was falling out of the storm.

All I can say is that I hope and pray that this stuff dies off before it gets to us. This kind of weather and night time equals a serious nightmare.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Good to hear that, Hugh.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

Wife just called from her hotel 15 min south of Bham. They are holding up in a confrence room with no windows waiting on #2 and 3!


----------



## stravis (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a video of the Tuscaloosa storm.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just talked to the bro n law. Everyone is safe, the mother n law went to their house for the storm. Won't know about her house in Hueytown until later on. Still can't reach a friend in Tuscaloosa. My Brother n law has 5 acres, mostly pasture, and he said it looks like a bomb went off from all of the debris from Tuscaloosa that was falling out of the storm.
> 
> All I can say is that I hope and pray that this stuff dies off before it gets to us. This kind of weather and night time equals a serious nightmare.



Glad to hear everyone is safe so far 

Folks in NW GA need to start preparing in case this thing does not weaken.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its going to be a long night if the keeps up.  The whole family is staying in the same room tonight.


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

I may need a new trailer after tonight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Time to go home, eat a quick bite, catch a few hours of much needed sleep and then back to work at 3am.  Luckily I'm working with Sherman Oaks Calif. tonight!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Hugh.... Brother do you think these things are gonna weaken any with nightfall or what? Also whats your thought for us up here in the mtns?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Keepin an eye out for Bitterbro' now. That same cell that hit T'town is still together and about 1 1/2 hour or less from his house.

I picked a bad month to quit dipping..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh.... Brother do you think these things are gonna weaken any with nightfall or what? Also whats your thought for us up here in the mtns?



I don't think so, it is still extremely warm out and we have the elements of strong crossover shear combined with the equalization of temps and dewpoints as temps fall (if they do) so I think either way we are screwed. However, this is one time I would love to be so bad wrong it isn't even funny.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I picked a bad month to quit dipping..



No ya didn't,if ya can make it thru tonight,you can do anything.
Don't be a slave to the baccy


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

One cell after another around Chattanooga so far, TN has really been hammered and more on the way...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think so, it is still extremely warm out and we have the elements of strong crossover shear combined with the equalization of temps and dewpoints as temps fall (if they do) so I think either way we are screwed. However, this is one time I would love to be so bad wrong it isn't even funny.



Dang it man,I ain't seen sleep in 24 hours.....In laws are here because they live in a trailer......But I gotta full bottle of wine,well minus 2 glasses now.

Thunder starting to roll here.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

I drove a mile down the road to my parents house cause I believe the bham storm may get close to chatsworth. They have a basement so were safe.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, the thunder is starting to roll here N. of Dallas.

Jeff, looks like the one BAD or 1st bad one will go N. toward Rome.....


----------



## Jranger (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hueytown looks to be ground 0



Can't get through to my family over there either...


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunkering down here in Dahlonega...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

You boys up that way be careful. This is the same cell that ripped T'town apart and it's heading your way.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> Yep, the thunder is starting to roll here N. of Dallas.
> 
> Jeff, looks like the one BAD or 1st bad one will go N. toward Rome.....



yep.....just got all 4 beagles in the garage


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

University of Alabama is reporting no structural damage, with the exception of maybe some stadium damage. Lets hope all of the off campus kids are safe.


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 27, 2011)

I can say this. I normally do not get nervous about storms.... but this one my friends has me slightly on edge. I can't remember supercells like this in my lifetime headed toward us this strong.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 27, 2011)

biggtruxx said:


> I can say this. I normally do not get nervous about storms.... but this one my friends has me slightly on edge. I can't remember supercells like this in my lifetime headed toward us this strong.



I agree.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Cave Springs and Rome are in trouble if this cell survives going over the hump. It is still displaying a massive debris field on radar.


----------



## horse2292 (Apr 27, 2011)

So far so good. We have been very fortunate.  I pray everyone else is safe.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cave Springs and Rome are in trouble if this cell survives going over the hump. It is still displaying a massive debris field on radar.



Ken Cook just told everyone to take cover.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright GB just said the storms S. or Bmham heading toward Dallas are less intense.  What do you have to say about this Miguel?  On wunderground radar they are still thumping.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope we all luck out on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> Alright GB just said the storms S. or Bmham heading toward Dallas are less intense.  What do you have to say about this Miguel?  On wunderground radar they are still thumping.



They are less intense,,,,,,,,,,,,right now.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

WC says reports of a mile wide nader in Cave Springs, headed toward Rome. Take cover!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> WC says reports of a mile wide nader in Cove Springs, headed toward Rome. Take cover!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are less intense,,,,,,,,,,,,right now.


I take it you're anticipating rebuilding with this nice juicy airmass over us?


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2011)

Shakey.You here anymore from your wife?


----------



## Sargent (Apr 27, 2011)

Channel 11 said that the NWS office in Birmingham is going into a storm shelter.  Mobile will be in charge of the warnings until further notice.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are less intense,,,,,,,,,,,,right now.



Heck, I am leaning towards what you are thinking, but just wanted to check.  Trying to stay on my toes......


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 
I hope they are nuts!


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it to late to head southeast toward Augusta?


----------



## Firescooby (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys up that way be careful. This is the same cell that ripped T'town apart and it's heading your way.
> View attachment 598891



What site is that from?


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> I hope they are nuts!



Me too. The wife has folks all in Rome and Lindale.

It's getting really hot here in Austell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Firescooby said:


> What site is that from?



WeatherTap / RadarLab gps


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2011)

that supercell in Floyd county looks like its about to hit Pickens with a direct hit shortly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> I hope they are nuts!



Actually I was eluding to the redundancy of information.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

78 viewing


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Shakey.You here anymore from your wife?



No,looks like #2 went south of her!


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually I was eluding to the redundancy of information.



Didn't you already say that? A couple times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Is it to late to head southeast toward Augusta?



Changing locations won't guarantee that you won't move into the path of a worse one that comes along later on.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 27, 2011)

Well canton is in the eye of it now...UGH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Wade!!!!! I think you made the right decision coming down off the mountain.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can really feel the southerly inflow here in Acworth.  Looks like that bad one is going North of us, but you folks up in Canton look out.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

No kidding.  Looks like it's gonna be rough.  I'm in touch with them up there so I'll give updates after it hits. . . hopefully.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like their breaking up into mean cells.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Can really feel the southerly inflow here in Acworth.  Looks like that bad one is going North of us, but you folks up in Canton look out.



Yeah but I bet the one in Anniston won't miss you..


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 27, 2011)

Just received alarm for tornado warning for Dawson County area... we are in the basement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Just received alarm for tornado warning for Dawson County area... we are in the basement.



If you are in the northern part of the county, around Afton then that is a good idea.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

9:24 and its still 83 outside.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but I bet the one in Anniston won't miss you..



lets hope it does...


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been watching the abc3340 channel via the net in Alabama and man I have almost shed tears because of what is happening there. The whole state has been ravaged. I can just hope and pray this weakens as it comes east.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Times like this I wish we did have a hole of some sort to dive in to...


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> lets hope it does...


 


Got my fingers crossed for ya brother!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking in here after work............So Hugh how did the Sylacauga/Ashland/Talledega area fare in this outbreak??


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Times like this I wish we did have a hole of some sort to dive in to...



Me too.The best thing for me to do is jump in the tub.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just checking in here after work............So Hugh how did the Sylacauga/Ashland/Talledega area fare in this outbreak??



They've had some good STS activity with perhaps some good hail but nothing on the magnitude that the rest of the state has seen.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2011)

All right Hugh...... you got a link to a good radar site to watch these monsters?


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right Hugh...... you got a link to a good radar site to watch these monsters?



Weathertap.

You can even mark your house on the radar.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont think we will be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right Hugh...... you got a link to a good radar site to watch these monsters?





david w. said:


> Weathertap.
> 
> You can even mark your house on the radar.



What he said.

Pine Log is in trouble. This stinkin cell just won't die. It has now developed a respectable hook again showing signs of a moderate debris field if it is on the ground.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Times like this I wish we did have a hole of some sort to dive in to...


 
I remember my dads friend who had a bomb shelter built early 60's during the cuban missile crisis.  It came in handy when weather got like this.

I just got the green light to head home, but I'm on call for work.  I hope nothing has me come back later tonight.  I'll be up & watching (here and news) until this one goes thru the N. Fulton area, for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I remember my dads friend who had a bomb shelter built early 60's during the cuban missile crisis.  It came in handy when weather got like this.
> 
> I just got the green light to head home, but I'm on call for work.  I hope nothing has me come back later tonight.  I'll be up & watching (here and news) until this one goes thru the N. Fulton area, for sure.





We still got one too, at the home place. I haven`t thought about that thing in a long time.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Listening to 911 out of Bartow County....it is bad up there


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They've had some good STS activity with perhaps some good hail but nothing on the magnitude that the rest of the state has seen.


Thanks..........Work has had me so busy lately. I haven't been able to follow this stuff like I used too!!........I'll explain my interest in this area at the next gathering!!...........Which I hope I can make!!


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like a direct hit for us here in Pickens in a few minutes........Im signing off for now. 

yall say a prayer for us up here please.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We still got one too, at the home place. I haven`t thought about that thing in a long time.


 How far am I from there?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Look at this ball, typically a debris field, to the south of the rotation in Pine Log. Those folks are not having fun right now.

And WADE!!!! No way you could pay me to be on that mountain right now!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> Looks like a direct hit for us here in Pickens in a few minutes........Im signing off for now.
> 
> yall say a prayer for us up here please.


 ya'll got it!! stay safe!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Weathertap.
> 
> You can even mark your house on the radar.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What he said.
> 
> Pine Log is in trouble. This stinkin cell just won't die. It has now developed a respectable hook again showing signs of a moderate debris field if it is on the ground.



Thanks guys...... I usually don't get worked up over these things, but these have got me skittish....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How far am I from there?!?!?





Maybe 40 miles, give or take.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> Looks like a direct hit for us here in Pickens in a few minutes........Im signing off for now.
> 
> yall say a prayer for us up here please.



Yep, report back when it passes and let us know you're ok..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Thanks guys...... I usually don't get worked up over these things, but these have got me skittish....



Stay safe BJ..


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> Looks like a direct hit for us here in Pickens in a few minutes........Im signing off for now.
> 
> yall say a prayer for us up here please.



Stay safe man


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 27, 2011)

WC said Catoosa Cty asking for a mass casualty trailor.


----------



## flattop (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> Looks like a direct hit for us here in Pickens in a few minutes........Im signing off for now.
> 
> yall say a prayer for us up here please.



You got em bud! Hang on tight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look at this ball, typically a debris field, to the south of the rotation in Pine Log. Those folks are not having fun right now.
> 
> And WADE!!!! No way you could pay me to be on that mountain right now!!!
> View attachment 598901


Prayers for those in the path of that!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

The Executive Director and Board President are manning the ship up there right now.  Just got a text that just said "this sucks"  I just said back "that's why y'all get the big bucks"
Definitely worried about them though. . .


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but I bet the one in Anniston won't miss you..



That's what has me worried.  Probably going to head to the in-laws office that has a basement.  Worst thing is that it is gonna go through here late.  I love staying up late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> The Executive Director and Board President are manning the ship up there right now.  Just got a text that just said "this sucks"  I just said back "that's why y'all get the big bucks"
> Definitely worried about them though. . .



I imagine they have a very unique view down on exactly what is coming at them.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking of wade as well. Just missing us off yellow creek. Decent rain with some wind. But the next round looks like it might get us


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 27, 2011)

I never hit the basement.....but I am now...Out


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 27, 2011)

Powers out north of Dallas keep me updated guys. Can't tell how far out we are from getting hit


----------



## Zook (Apr 27, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Listening to 911 out of Bartow County....it is bad up there



just talked to a buddy in cassville, no trees standing anywhere where he's at, one pine tree in his front yard had every piece of bark stripped off of it


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad to see your safe bud


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2011)

When one gets close. Im heading to my uncles basement. Looks like this first one is missing us. Looks like one of the next 2 is gonna hit.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tornado on the ground in Waleska.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> The Executive Director and Board President are manning the ship up there right now.  Just got a text that just said "this sucks"  I just said back "that's why y'all get the big bucks"
> Definitely worried about them though. . .



I can't remember Wade...I know yall have that place that looks East to see the sunrise...is there a place to get that good of a view looking west or sw?


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

If youre in Jasper take cover...


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

Up at the staff house there is a view of the west.  Right now everyone is down in the basement under the kitchen.  Should be a good view after it passes looking to the east from the sunrise room.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Cedartown is getting hammered. Pay attention if you are in the towns listed in the path as well.


----------



## Minner (Apr 27, 2011)

We've had two tornado warnings in Catoosa county today. Traffic is shutdown on I-75 near Ringgold. I heard through the grapevine that a tornado touched down in Ringgold and that there is damages to restaurants and businesses. Even heard someone was trapped in a gas station near the interstate. Cable went out a couple of hours ago so I can't confirm any of this but there are so many emergency vehicles out right now I don't want to get out on the road and get in anyones way. It was constant sirens for a long time after that last storm passed.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

At lease only one of them has a TVS.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

Just texted an ER doc friend in Bham. Said it's a very, very sad situation there. Did not expound on that comment, probably cause she had her hands full, but it couldn't be good. Hope it ends soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> At lease only one of them has a TVS.



That doesn't mean anything. I called rotation and debris on the Tuscaloosa cell to my B-n-law a good 10 minutes before ch. 33 even mentioned that cell, and it was a good 5 or so minutes after that when the radar indicated a tvs, and by that time they already had ground truth on it.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got any radar pics of heard , coweta, carroll?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Just texted an ER doc friend in Bham. Said it's a very, very sad situation there. Did not expound on that comment, probably cause she had her hands full, but it couldn't be good. Hope it ends soon.



The storms may pass, but the pain will linger for a long time from this outbreak. The death toll is going to be both catastrophic and historic in the same sentence. The pictures and videos we wake up to tomorrow are going to be very humbling as to our place in this world and our order in nature. Like I said much earlier, everyone is going to know someone that is effected by this system.


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

You folks stay safe down there!


----------



## Zook (Apr 27, 2011)

this one comin though cedartown is gonna hit me square between the eyes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

MD746 said:


> Got any radar pics of heard , coweta, carroll?



Got one coming out of Tallapoosa that potentially has rotation, but these down there aren't near on the magnitude of the northern cells..............yet. This one is heading towards Hogansville.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The storms may pass, but the pain will linger for a long time from this outbreak. The death toll is going to be both catastrophic and historic in the same sentence. The pictures and videos we wake up to tomorrow are going to be very humbling as to our place in this world and our order in nature. Like I said much earlier, everyone is going to know someone that is effected by this system.



Very true. Some will say it is apocalyptic, but that is mother nature. Predictably unpredictable.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe 40 miles, give or take.


 Good to know..........



Hornet22 said:


> WC said Catoosa Cty asking for a mass casualty trailor.


I just texted with a friend of mine in Catoosa, said it's missed him & his kid was out in the yard watching the storms...........


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tornado sirens going off in acworth now


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't like the look or the path of this one.


----------



## Zook (Apr 27, 2011)

im in euharlee its bearing down now!! Ya'll pray!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Tornado sirens going off in acworth now



Yup, this one that came out of Anniston is getting bigger than the one having a party at the Lin Foote Hike Inn. Any word from those fellas Wade?

Here ya' go Lee,


----------



## Jranger (Apr 27, 2011)

That stuff coming from south of Bham is ugly as well...


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

You can forget about me going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

I was on the phone with Eric as he was getting everyone into the basement.  That was 10 mins ago.  I'll hear from him again once it's passed. At that point it wasn't too bad yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Very true. Some will say it is apocalyptic, but that is mother nature. Predictably unpredictable.



Oh I don't know, she isn't that unpredictable. I started calling this one on the 20th..

http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=week&action=display&thread=120


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, this one that came out of Anniston is getting bigger than the one having a party at the Lin Foote Hike Inn. Any word from those fellas Wade?
> 
> Here ya' go Lee,
> View attachment 598906



Thanks.  Looks to be going north of us again riding the train thank goodness.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Thanks.  Looks to be going north of us again riding the train thank goodness.


Hope so for ya, Lee!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Tornado sirens blaring in Cleveland....... You boys up around Turner's Corner and Suches take cover NOW!!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 27, 2011)

Worst of it passed just north of the Inn.  Intense lightning and thunder, but no hail or strong winds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Apparently the Bama campus was impacted pretty good. They have enacted their EMA plan.

http://www.ua.edu/weather/


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.



This is horrible news.


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.



What are people doing in fast food restaurants. No word on approaching bad weather?


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.



Terrible.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

We skimmed through didnt we Dually??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> You can forget about me going to sleep tonight.



That makes two of us. I've got supplies ready, just in case, but with two children on opposite sides of the house (levels, too) it's going to be a LONG night!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is horrible news.



You ain't kidding brother.  I hope the casualties are overblown, but since the WC said a mass casuality trailer was being sent, it doesn't sound good.  Multiple 18 wheeler and cars got blown off the road and overturned at exit 348.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Resica said:


> What are people doing in fast food restaurants. No word on approaching bad weather?



Not all counties have advanced warning sirens, and outside of that I have learned that most folks pay about as much attention to the weather as they do politics. They don't understand it and don't want to make the effort to get involved to the point where they could make a difference.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

Resica said:


> What are people doing in fast food restaurants. No word on approaching bad weather?



Probably the same kind of idiots that decided to stick around in NOLA and ride out Katrina.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That makes two of us. I've got supplies ready, just in case, but with two children on opposite sides of the house (levels, too) it's going to be a LONG night!



I hope we don't get hit to hard.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.



Hope that ends up being a severe overstatement.  

Yall take care tonight.  I'm gettin the wx radio and going to bed.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> We skimmed through didnt we Dually??



Man I've watching this all day and every storm went either above or below us so far.  I hope it stays that way but not at others expense.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope we don't get hit to hard.



The last storm we had picked up a cooler that was left outside and slammed it into our window. Nothing broke, but it sure woke us up!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Look slike this last one will clip us toyota, at least me in west Murray.


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not all counties have advanced warning sirens, and outside of that I have learned that most folks pay about as much attention to the weather as they do politics. They don't understand it and don't want to make the effort to get involved to the point where they could make a difference.



I do understand the not paying attention, just figured with storms of this magnitude that have been going on all day, word of mouth may have come into play, wish it had.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Look slike this last one will clip us toyota, at least me in west Murray.



Yeah im watchin it now..looks to be just a severe storm no rotation. Ill take a severe storm over what ive seen roll through here all day.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> The last storm we had picked up a cooler that was left outside and slammed it into our window. Nothing broke, but it sure woke us up!



Yeah,It broke the tops out of trees at my house.Got scary there for a minute.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I don't know, she isn't that unpredictable. I started calling this one on the 20th..
> 
> http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=week&action=display&thread=120



I know you did!!..........I learned to listen to you a couple of years ago!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

The one that is coming into Troup county has a history of damage in Bama. Y'all be careful down that way.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Resica said:


> I do understand the not paying attention, just figured with storms of this magnitude that have been going on all day, word of mouth may have come into play, wish it had.



People have got this it won't happen to me attitude, my dad included.  I told him he needed to get in his basement if it got bad and he said he would just open the windows and watch it go by.  I told him this was one of the worst ever and he still didn't get it.  He only lives 15 miles east of Ringgold, any deviation and that could have been him hit.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it just me or is the storm now over the La Grange area headed to the locust grove area? cause it dont look to friendly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> People have got this it won't happen to me attitude, my dad included.  I told him he needed to get in his basement if it got bad and he said he would just open the windows and watch it go by.  I told him this was one of the worst ever and he still didn't get it.  He only lives 15 miles east of Ringgold, any deviation and that could have been him hit.



Not to mention that old method of opening windows is a really really really bad idea.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Is it just me or is the storm now over the La Grange area headed to the locust grove area? cause it dont look to friendly



Looks like your going to get some rain for the garden slip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally got a hold of my friend in Tuscaloosa. She said they have a tree on the back of their house, the other neighbors have more damage and that the rest of her end of town is pretty much leveled.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh I don't know, she isn't that unpredictable. I started calling this one on the 20th..
> 
> http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=week&action=display&thread=120



Not everyone has your superpowers. We are glad you have them.

Thank you for doing this, Hugh. It greatly benefits people on this site. That might be a small slice of the population, but it is YOUR slice of the population.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thunder is starting here in Loganville.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally got a hold of my friend in Tuscaloosa. She said they have a tree on the back of their house, the other neighbors have more damage and that the rest of her end of town is pretty much leveled.




Talked to my cousin who lives over there.  Their whole street is demolished, but him and his family are ok.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking N from Acworth and it is one light show...almost no pause between flashes


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks like your going to get some rain for the garden slip.



Yeah....i'd say so.

First flashes of lightning and claps of thunder....here we go...


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

tornado just north and west of me apparently. 

I hope spotlite is OK. it went just west of his place. 

T


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

well...down in a basement in center of covington.  nothing here yet, but it looks as if that stuff down in the south is heading this direction and will hit in about an hour or so.  not looking forward to this, but at least the kids are all having fun watching movies and staying up late with their cousins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Still got stars in the sky here, but it`s 81 degrees, and that bad wind is still kickin` up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Thunder is starting here in Loganville.



Crazy isn't it. I was just outside observing it. It is from the storm up in Waleska. I can't imagine how rough it is up there if we are getting the lightning and thunder from it way down here...


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Along w Ringold, terrible reports of 40+ deaths in AL.  I fear the numbers will be higher before daybreak


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy isn't it. I was just outside observing it. It is from the storm up in Waleska. I can't imagine how rough it is up there if we are getting the lightning and thunder from it way down here...



We have had a few strikes here in Sugar Hill.


----------



## pnome (Apr 27, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Along w Ringold, terrible reports of 40+ deaths in AL.  I fear the numbers will be higher before daybreak



Yeah, this is a facebook thread from a local radio station there:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10150179093071842&id=230891976841

Very sad if this turns out to be true.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crazy isn't it. I was just outside observing it. It is from the storm up in Waleska. I can't imagine how rough it is up there if we are getting the lightning and thunder from it way down here...



That's a long way from here and it ain't quiet.  My oldest woke up to it and I was trying to tell her there wasn't anything nearby and she didn't buy it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

Just had a gust of wind go through that sounded pretty awful. Thought somethin' was coming through the window with it! Guess it's started...


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

spotlite is ok 

T


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> Yeah, this is a facebook thread from a local radio station there:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10150179093071842&id=230891976841
> 
> Very sad if this turns out to be true.



I can't imagine, I have no words...


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

At 1046 pm edt...national weather service doppler radar continued to
indicate a tornado. This tornado was located about 2 miles north of
wares crossroads or 10 miles north of lagrange...moving northeast
at 40 mph. Another storm capable of producing a tornado was located
5 miles southwest of lafayette alabama also moving northeast at 40
mph.

Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to
louise...mountville...harrisonville...hogansville and corinth.

Precautionary/preparedness actions


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 27, 2011)

Throwback said:


> spotlite is ok
> 
> T



Flashlight .... check


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just had a gust of wind go through that sounded pretty awful. Thought somethin' was coming through the window with it! Guess it's started...



Nothing here yet.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Flashlight .... check



lol  

no I meant the board member spotlite...

T


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

On the FB blog out of bama...

"Praying for the families of the ones lost and for the emergency workers involved in the rescue attempts and recovery efforts."

Amen, God be with these families and workers, in hospitals across the states that are being devastated.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I can't imagine, I have no words...



Same here. This one will go down in history as one of the biggest/worst tornado outbreaks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a clear hook on the cell coming in just below LaGrange. The VIL is way down from previous cells, but that doesn't diminish the potential for damage that these cells can do. Straight line winds are more likely the cause for damage for these central Ga storms.


----------



## Battlewagon (Apr 27, 2011)

10:42 p.m.: Triage has been set up at a Ringgold school. Super 8 motel, a three-story building, on Ga. 151, collapsed. People are being pulled from the rubble. Other businesses reported destroyed or heavily damaged in the Ga. 151 area in Ringgold include Ruby Tuesday, McDonald’s, a Shell service station, Hardee's Waffle House, Pizza Hut, and Chow Time. There are no reports of fatalities at this time. A state of emergency has been declared in Catoosa County. A tornado touched down about 8:45 p.m.

Read more: CatWalkChatt - Direct hit Massive damages to businesses on Ga 151 in Ringgold

http://www.catwalkchatt.com/view/fu...--151-in-Ringgold?instance=home_news_1st_left


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a clear hook on the cell coming in just below LaGrange. The VIL is way down from previous cells, but that doesn't diminish the potential for damage that these cells can do. Straight line winds are more likely the cause for damage for these central Ga storms.



can you put a pic of it up so i can see if it's heading my way? 

T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

throwback said:


> can you put a pic of it up so i can see if it's heading my way?
> 
> T


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2011)

Battlewagon said:


> 10:42 p.m.: Triage has been set up at a Ringgold school. Super 8 motel, a three-story building, on Ga. 151, collapsed. People are being pulled from the rubble. Other businesses reported destroyed or heavily damaged in the Ga. 151 area in Ringgold include Ruby Tuesday, McDonald’s, a Shell service station, Hardee's Waffle House, Pizza Hut, and Chow Time. There are no reports of fatalities at this time. A state of emergency has been declared in Catoosa County. A tornado touched down about 8:45 p.m.
> 
> Read more: CatWalkChatt - Direct hit Massive damages to businesses on Ga 151 in Ringgold
> 
> http://www.catwalkchatt.com/view/fu...--151-in-Ringgold?instance=home_news_1st_left



The city of Ringgold just announced they have opened a temporary mass casuality morgue.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a clear hook on the cell coming in just below LaGrange. The VIL is way down from previous cells, but that doesn't diminish the potential for damage that these cells can do. Straight line winds are more likely the cause for damage for these central Ga storms.



The wind is EXACTLY what I'm worried about. We have a TON of trees on this property and too many (WAY TOO MANY) very close to the house. We had 38 come down with the last storm. It's a rental and we've asked the owner several times to get people out here to cut the dead ones down...Guess it's time to bring the kids into the room with us...


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a clear hook on the cell coming in just below LaGrange. The VIL is way down from previous cells, but that doesn't diminish the potential for damage that these cells can do. Straight line winds are more likely the cause for damage for these central Ga storms.



I hope it doesn't get to bad for us down here.Looking forward to things moving outta here.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> The wind is EXACTLY what I'm worried about. We have a TON of trees on this property and too many (WAY TOO MANY) very close to the house. We had 38 come down with the last storm. It's a rental and we've asked the owner several times to get people out here to cut the dead ones down...Guess it's time to bring the kids into the room with us...



What side of Eatonton are y'all on?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> What side of Eatonton are y'all on?



We're right off of 129 close to 212. On the Little River arm of the lake.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

miguel cirvantes that N7 one will go right over my head. 


T


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We're right off of 129 close to 212. On the Little River arm of the lake.



oh okay.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 598909



Anyway you can expand that out and show it coming towards covington and eatonton?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

correction it is GOING over my head...

T


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is the clock on the threads wrong or is my computer slow on showing recent posts???
I thinks the clock is screwy.....


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

Battlewagon said:


> 10:42 p.m.: Triage has been set up at a Ringgold school. Super 8 motel, a three-story building, on Ga. 151, collapsed. People are being pulled from the rubble. Other businesses reported destroyed or heavily damaged in the Ga. 151 area in Ringgold include Ruby Tuesday, McDonald’s, a Shell service station, Hardee's Waffle House, Pizza Hut, and Chow Time. There are no reports of fatalities at this time. A state of emergency has been declared in Catoosa County. A tornado touched down about 8:45 p.m.
> 
> Read more: CatWalkChatt - Direct hit Massive damages to businesses on Ga 151 in Ringgold
> 
> http://www.catwalkchatt.com/view/fu...--151-in-Ringgold?instance=home_news_1st_left



I'm listening to an  online  scanner at" radio reference" to Catoosa County . You can find many counties to listen to fire, rescue, police , etc. if you're interested.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Atlanta soon under the gun...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Twins....


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Is the clock on the threads wrong or is my computer slow on showing recent posts???
> I thinks the clock is screwy.....



Looks an hour and 5 minutes early.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Is the clock on the threads wrong or is my computer slow on showing recent posts???
> I thinks the clock is screwy.....



its been that way for like two weeks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Hugh next time your up here bro we're gonna hunt us up a brew or two on me........ Thanks for what you do. Hey DDD that goes for you too for the winter side of things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Resica said:


> Looks an hour and 5 minutes early.



You have to go into your settings, edit options, set time zone to GMT -3 and turn DST auto correction off..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh next time your up here bro we're gonna hunt us up a brew or two on me........ Thanks for what you do. Hey DDD that goes for you too for the winter side of things.



Thanks BJ, hope y'all are ok so far. It's far from over yet.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

power jusst died here not a good sign. 

T


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Atlanta soon under the gun...



That one is pointing right at me!


----------



## bml (Apr 27, 2011)

We have been very blessed here in Banks County so far, not much more than some sprinkles.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 27, 2011)

The local news is tracking this thing more east of what it looks like here. They're thinking it's going to push through the Macon area about 1:00...does that sound right?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

eerily quiet. 

T


----------



## Minner (Apr 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Word out of Ringgold is that casualties may be over one hundred.  The McDonalds, subway, Ingles, a hotel and several other places got leveled with people in them.  My wife is having to drive to work in this mess because a co-worker got called in and could not make it out of her neighborhood in Ringgold.



I knew the one in Ringgold was bad but I didn't know it was that bad. I heard what I believe was the tornado go by, if so, it wasn't far from my house (I live in Ringgold). I don't want to get out on the roads and my cable is still out so I don't really know much about what's going on.

There are still sirens going up and down the road to and from the city.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

They are coming for me,Slowly but surely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> The local news is tracking this thing more east of what it looks like here. They're thinking it's going to push through the Macon area about 1:00...does that sound right?



What thing are you referring to? The front itself is moving eastward, the cells are traveling northeast along the front.



Throwback said:


> eerily quiet.
> 
> T



Yes, and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to go into your settings, edit options, set time zone to GMT -3 and turn DST auto correction off..



Thank you.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Throwback said:


> eerily quiet.
> 
> T



Same here. Not even a breeze here right now after hours of wind and lightning.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Spoke too soon. Sirens going off again!


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 27, 2011)

Throwback said:


> eerily quiet.
> 
> T



You're too dang mean for God to take ya yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Same here. Not even a breeze here right now after hours of wind and lightning.



It's the calm before the one coming out of Coosa cty Bama gets to you..


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

tornado siren going off at fire station


getting wife unit and kids into bathroom. 
T


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never experienced anything like this in my life...Is this Kansas?....So far I have barely escaped rounds one and two by maybe a mile or so.....A girl I work with that lives 5 miles away took on a direct hit..Not sure if it was a touch down or just straight line winds..Their place is pretty much destroyed and trees took out both vehicles.  They did thankfully have a storm shelter in their basement and are ok.

I have had major hurricanes headed my way and have never been this stressed  Round three is on top of us now.........Im worried a little about secondseason...Hope she is ok


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

These three may just slip right past me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> These three may just slip right past me...



Dream on grasshopper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

ryano said:


> I have never experienced anything like this in my life...Is this Kansas?....So far I have barely escaped rounds one and two by maybe a mile or so.....A girl I work with that lives 5 miles away took on a direct hit..Not sure if it was a touch down or just straight line winds..Their place is pretty much destroyed and trees took out both vehicles.  They did thankfully have a storm shelter in their basement and are ok.
> 
> I have had major hurricanes headed my way and have never been this stressed  Round three is on top of us now.........Im worried a little about secondseason...Hope she is ok



I hope she is too. Y'all hang tight, this stuff will move out eventually.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

if you could shoot a tornado I'd be set. 


T


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dream on grasshopper.



You always have bad news...


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2011)

Man I hate this.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like Suches is gunna get the 1 2 3 4 5 punch!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the calm before the one coming out of Coosa cty Bama gets to you..



Yep there is a cell back to the west of us. Thunder and lightning happening again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

This new cell in Harris county will be passing through Forsyth, jones county, Milledgeville, etc etc.


----------



## Resica (Apr 27, 2011)

Just heard Catoosa has 5 confirmed deaths.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like we  are going to have some fun in a little while.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks like we  are going to have some fun in a little while.



Yup. Fun...... I've got my kite ready.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Yup. Fun...... I've got my kite ready.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Y'all be careful, my eyes have had all the radar screen they can take for one day.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> These three may just slip right past me...



I hope they slide by covington, but it looks like at least one of those three are going to hit us.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all be careful, my eyes have had all the radar screen they can take for one day.



Good night! You have done a fine job!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all be careful, my eyes have had all the radar screen they can take for one day.



yeah me too.  That weather tap RadarLab HD map in super speed 15 frames with storm tracks has me dizzy.  Im gonna be dreaming of purples, reds and greens tonight!


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I hope they slide by covington, but it looks like at least one of those three are going to hit us.



At least it doesn't have three tornado warnings anymore...


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally emerge from the pit for good. Listening to EMS, fire and police scanner is does not sound good in some locations in Bartow.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 27, 2011)

tornado touched down just north of troup high school. troup sheriff's office sent out a text of tornado on thr ground. 


and the lights just went out again here. 

T


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lost Tv.  Tornado sirens going off here in hampton


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like a strob light going off over here.  There is no wind at all.  I guess the calm before the storm


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Crazy lighting going on by the speedway.  Getting hail right now


----------



## mbl223 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a tornado going towards Hampton right now.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a confirmed tornado on the ground just south west of us. They show it going to the north of us though


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting more hail


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

deerhunter75 said:


> Crazy lighting going on by the speedway.  Getting hail right now



Get ready.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> There is a confirmed tornado on the ground just south west of us. They show it going to the north of us though



keep your head down young Jedi.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tornado sirens went off here at Ft Belvoir, just let it role, what happens, happens


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Things are getting heavier.  Winds picking up


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

lightning and thundering here.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunker down and be safe.  get yourself to a basement, interiorior room (with your family), a mattress, and wait it out.  A lot of prayer never hurt...


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Big wind gust coming threw


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

deerhunter75 said:


> Things are getting heavier.  Winds picking up



You have a tornado warning for your area.Stay safe.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Keep your head down!


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

The sky is green with the lighting


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Rjcruser,If your on You have a tornado warning also be safe.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Make your peace with the man, it will pass...ours did


----------



## Spanky916 (Apr 27, 2011)

Reported tornado in Rockdale Co. Starting to move into Walton Co now. Wish me luck driving in this stuff. Got my rain suit on and as ready as I'll ever be. Hugh hunker down. From the looks of it I may be late for breakfast lol. 

Spanky


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

Im glad the mods allowed this thread to stay open untill tonight is over.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still raining heavy.  From what I. Can see I see a few roofing shingles in my driveway.


----------



## david w. (Apr 27, 2011)

deerhunter75 said:


> Still raining heavy.  From what I. Can see I see a few roofing shingles in my driveway.



At least y'all are okay.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are they your's?  If not, who cares.  Hole up, get your kids and family in a central room, sing songs, cook by coleman stove, fun times.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 27, 2011)

From the looks of the lighting there another storm to the southwest of me.  We have cooled down to 66


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Something tells me MC's weather radio is going off now.  Broad rotation between Covington and Newborn in Newton Co.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

The computer is saying there's a tornado on the ground just northeast of barnesville.When its done there it will be coming my way.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im glad the mods allowed this thread to stay open untill tonight is over.



We'll start us up another one tommorow after all this madness passes. Ya'll boys southeast of the ATL... heads up


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> We'll start us up another one tommorow after all this madness passes. Ya'll boys southeast of the ATL... heads up


 

Or heads down, get to cover, please.  Central room, some water, food, matress for protection, please.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Tornado warning for me now.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys...the tornado came threw just 4 miles from me.   The have damage down on 19~41 around the racetrack gas station and the fork lift salvage yard.            Deerhunter75


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

A tornado did touch down in monroe.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Tornado warning for me now.



Yeah, I hope you'll be safe...  the news has this moving out of Monticello now.

Also, around 2am Athens is in a warning path.

I hope some of these break up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> We'll start us up another one tommorow after all this madness passes. Ya'll boys southeast of the ATL... heads up



As long as we don't have to do another one of these storm systems...

Folks in Covington are getting their rear ends handed to them. The lightning from here is incredible.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Yeah, I hope you'll be safe...  the news has this moving out of Monticello now.
> 
> Also, around 2am Athens is in a warning path.
> 
> I hope some of these break up!



Me too.Thanks


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Get in some where tight in the home, cover up and let it pass.  Get off the computer, something bad will happen.  Protect your family.  you have a lot to lose, get going
'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Me too.Thanks



Well, are you ready?


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, are you ready?
> View attachment 598915



I guess i am.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the first bad weather thread I ever followed. Don't usually bother me. I knew if y'all were calling for this a week early. I might better be worried. Great job weather gurus.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as we don't have to do another one of these storm systems...
> 
> Folks in Covington are getting their rear ends handed to them. The lightning from here is incredible.


Had a feeling the boomers around you would get ya back here.  

The Monticello cell has tops over 45 thousand feet...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Had a feeling the boomers around you would get ya back here.
> 
> The Monticello cell has tops over 45 thousand feet...



Almost. These babies are humming right along at near 50mph. I hope Cortgirl is ready, this one's got a bead drawn on her area.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Im over there by oconee springs.It should miss me shouldn't it miguel?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im over there by oconee springs.It should miss me shouldn't it miguel?



It's gonna be real close, but there are lots of friends behind that cell that wanna play. You'll need to sit tight for a couple of hours.


----------



## Spanky916 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like we lucked out BIG time in Loganville. Don't think Social Circle and Covington faired as well. 

Spanky


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be real close, but there are lots of friends behind that cell that wanna play. You'll need to sit tight for a couple of hours.



Will do.Thanks


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't hold your breath


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> Looks like we lucked out BIG time in Loganville. Don't think Social Circle and Covington faired as well.
> 
> Spanky



That was a serious cell that ripped through there wasn't it? It didn't have the intensity that the one that came to N. Ga from Tuscaloosa did, but it was pretty nasty. The lightning was pretty dang impressive.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it over?  If not, get to your holes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

What it appears is happening now is that the cold front is pushing a more organized line through the central part of the state vs. the earlier isolated supercells. Watching the radar in motion it appears that there are more bow echo's and most likely associated straight line winds than actual tornado's. No doubt that there are some meso cells with this line, but nothing like what we saw earlier in the evening. 

That being said, the microburst out of these bow echo's can reach 80 or 90 mph straight down which is pretty devastating in and of itself.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you breath and speak common folk language?


----------



## Spanky916 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a serious cell that ripped through there wasn't it? It didn't have the intensity that the one that came to N. Ga from Tuscaloosa did, but it was pretty nasty. The lightning was pretty dang impressive.



Wasn't that bad in the city as the one from about a month ago. The lightning show has been cool, especially since it is far off. 

Looks like I'll make it for that biscuit after all. See ya at 8:00. 




Spanky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> Wasn't that bad in the city as the one from about a month ago. The lightning show has been cool, especially since it is far off.
> 
> Looks like I'll make it for that biscuit after all. See ya at 8:00.
> 
> ...



Roger that. See you then.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Computer is saying a tornado touched down in madison.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Emergency management confirmed buildings destroyed, roads blocked and many trees down in Madison, a likely hit from a tornado earlier.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Computer is saying a tornado touched down in madison.



Yup, looks like they have a good bit of damage there. They already lost a good number of old oaks during the last one, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

WSB says there was a tornado to our north that missed us by two miles, and one to our south that missed us by about 5 miles. That was scary...intense.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 28, 2011)

It was pretty wild here for a little bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> WSB says there was a tornado to our north that missed us by two miles, and one to our south that missed us by about 5 miles. That was scary...intense.



Near Sunnyside, not far from you, EMA reports multiple damaged structures and thousands of trees destroyed.

I'd say you were in the right place tonight.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

This has been one active night miguel.Hopefully we won't have another one of these for awhile.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> This has been one active night miguel.Hopefully we won't have another one of these for awhile.



I agree.

Hey Slip, High Falls, just below you was the other direct hit. Lots of damaged houses, cars and trucks blown off of the road and folks trapped.

You were right in the sweet spot to stay out of harms way.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

It was right around 80 before the storm, and dropped clear down to 66 now. insane.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

David, looks like you will be hearing some thunder for a while, and damaging winds could still be part of the mix from the storm out of Thomaston.  

Gwinnett Co and N. Fulton have been out of the mix for my area for a while, but meteorological curiosity had me stay up for this one.  But I'm not looking forward to hearing the damage reports later this morning.  For many folks in many states, this was a terrible event.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> David, looks like you will be hearing some thunder for a while, and damaging winds could still be part of the mix from the storm out of Thomaston.
> 
> Gwinnett Co and N. Fulton have been out of the mix for my area for a while, but meteorological curiosity had me stay up for this one.  But I'm not looking forward to hearing the damage reports later this morning.  For many folks in many states, this was a terrible event.



I can deal with the thunder.Just keep the tornados away from me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> I can deal with the thunder.Just keep the tornados away from me.



You've got a ways to go yet this morning. It hasn't really started there yet, and somewhere embedded in all of that mess heading your way is a killer cell that tore up High Falls.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

anybody thats east or north east of me, get your 'safe spot' (or what ever you call it?) ready now. Dont play around.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 28, 2011)

All is quite around here. I guess I'll call it a night.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I could do without another one of these, too. I gotta get up at 5 and I'm still up.  We hardly ever get tornados here in the high mountains, but my county has been lit up a few times with warnings tonight, pretty scary. Got lucky and had a couple go just north of me right across the TN line and a couple slid through in my county just to the south of me, including that cell that ate Tuscaloosa earlier. At least the mountains usually weaken them down some, but we've had one going SE of me right now that just won't quit. We had some really high winds and heavy rain and a little hail, but no twisties right around my holler so far. I heard a tree fall somewhere near the house around midnight when one of those windy mesocells came over me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> anybody thats east or north east of me, get your 'safe spot' (or what ever you call it?) ready now. Dont play around.





deerhunter75 said:


> All is quite around here. I guess I'll call it a night.



I think y'all are good to go for the night. It is clearing out to your east.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> I can deal with the thunder.Just keep the tornados away from me.


Good grief, I spoke too soon...
They have a new warning for a system moving toward Collier, US Hwy 41, Brent, and pointing again to Monticello


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think y'all are good to go for the night. It is clearing out to your east.



Yeah i think we're good here, im just waiting for the lightning to pass before i check on my chickens and stuff before i go to bed.


I'd hate to get lucky and survive two tornados....then get stuck by lighning checking on chickens....


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Forsyth is right in the path now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Cell F4 that is in Forsyth heading for Juliette and Hillsboro has some nasty characteristics about it. It may be the last lone renegade troublemaker in the bunch.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Good grief, I spoke too soon...
> They have a new warning for a system moving toward Collier, US Hwy 41, Brent, and pointing again to Monticello



You jinxed it....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hey Slip, High Falls, just below you was the other direct hit. Lots of damaged houses, cars and trucks blown off of the road and folks trapped.
> 
> You were right in the sweet spot to stay out of harms way.



I hope SOS got thru it ok!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Not too worried about that one. But Eliwaits is about to get his handed to him by cell #F4. It has 45k tops and over 65kgm2VIL, Which means pretty mean hail and some real good winds. I hope he took my advice as serious, and not mischievous when I told him to crawl back in his hole.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> You jinxed it....


Sorry!

But stay ready, the F4 track is right your way...


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems we did okay here, i checked on the chickens, and walked around the house....no damage seen so far, not even broken tree limbs, we'll see what sun rise brings.

My sister called, she lives in the mountains almost in Tenn, she is alright too.


Good night everyone. best of luck for everyone this has yet to reach, and for everyone it already did.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not too worried about that one. But Eliwaits is about to get his handed to him by cell #F4. It has 45k tops and over 65kgm2VIL, Which means pretty mean hail and some real good winds. I hope he took my advice as serious, and not mischievous when I told him to crawl back in his hole.



I hope he did also!


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 28, 2011)

We got hit pretty good in parts of clayton.One fire department destroyed and quite a few homes are gone,we were lucky it wasn't worse but this is the worst I have ever saw here.I dread morning when we will see the extent of the damage,praying for all involved around the south.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

look at f0.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

F4 keeps trying it's best to wrap up and throw some good rotation, it is trying to form a hook right now, but I suspect it will just keep cycling and causing trouble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> look at f0.



What is it's 20? I can't find it on my screen.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

its in eatonton


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Some one reported on a news call in "I saw it with my own eyes, sunny side is gone"


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> F4 keeps trying it's best to wrap up and throw some good rotation, it is trying to form a hook right now, but I suspect it will just keep cycling and causing trouble.


49K top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> its in eatonton



I've got a P9 just ESE of Eatonton. Are you on the PTC radar or Warner Robins? Each radar sight issues their own designations to the cells.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

i think mine is diffrent than y'allsa.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Some one reported on a news call in "I saw it with my own eyes, sunny side is gone"



Like I said, when the sun comes up it is going to be humbling.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a P9 just ESE of Eatonton. Are you on the PTC radar or Warner Robins? Each radar sight issues their own designations to the cells.



yeah,im going to change to the atlanta one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> i think mine is diffrent than y'allsa.



The cell numbers are the same, despite the provider, but the radar sites are what makes the difference.

Poor ol' Eli is gettin hammered right now down there in Hillsboro.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

now i see the f4 y'all are talking about.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

raining,thundering and lightning here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> now i see the f4 y'all are talking about.



And P9. You are in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

They put the tornado warning right around my house...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

I knew it could do it!!! F4 just went TVS. Be careful David, this is a dangerous one.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Im watching him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im watching him.



Ripped a roof off of a house in Forsyth, and lots of trees down.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

VTI 9.8 and 2" hail, definite twister west of Eatonton.  It looks like the track will be just north of your location, David, but keep watch!!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Now it has none on tvs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Now it has none on tvs



It's still very dangerous. It was only showing a meso when it did the damage in Forsyth. The lightning tracker for down your way is incredible. You'll know when F4 is near, it should be non-stop flashing and a lot of wind friction noise..


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

The way its headed,it will go right over my house.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Get to cover


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

The lightning and thunder is non stop.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

hunker down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> The lightning and thunder is non stop.



I tried to tell you that!!! 
Get back with us after it passes.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> The lightning and thunder is non stop.


Any hail?

... never mind, jus stay safe!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you that!!!
> Get back with us after it passes.


 
Just get to cover.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

David that is an impressive cell passing over you. The data is pretty good for a non-tvs cell, the hail core is actually on the west side of the rotation, which is kind of unusual.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

David's "Green Light" is still on


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

It will sound like a train with no whistle when it is near.  Get your family to cover, have some minimal supplies, get there now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

It has crossed the river at hwy 16 and on it's way to Powellton. He should be clear now.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

"14" is also heading over his area shortly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, watch out for him. I've gotta get a couple more nods in before 6:30. Hope my friends in the Augusta / Martinez area fair well. That's where all of this nastiness is heading.

Night all.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> David that is an impressive cell passing over you. The data is pretty good for a non-tvs cell, the hail core is actually on the west side of the rotation, which is kind of unusual.
> View attachment 598920





StriperAddict said:


> David's "Green Light" is still on





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It has crossed the river at hwy 16 and on it's way to Powellton. He should be clear now.





That was pretty dang cool.Lighting and thunder was constant.The thunder was so loud the house would rumble.I didn't see any hail though.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, watch out for him. I've gotta get a couple more nods in before 6:30. Hope my friends in the Augusta / Martinez area fair well. That's where all of this nastiness is heading.
> 
> Night all.



Thank you buddy.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

It's near time to try and pick up a couple of z's, but I'm sticking around to hear from ya, David.

What's word by you now?


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> David's "Green Light" is still on



I'm still here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm getting a little nervous in Thomson right now looking at these storms!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya'll type too fast 

David, good to hear from ya!  Glad you got out of this ok!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Ya'll type too fast
> 
> David, good to hear from ya!  Glad you got out of this ok!!



Thanks.Maybe in alittle while i can go to sleep too.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thank you for the updates pal.


Glad to be around until much of this cleared. 

Get "some" sleep, bro, if possible!

I'm heading in also


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Y'all sleep tight and thanks for watching out for me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya'll stay hunkered down...I gots to get me some shut eye!


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya'll stay hunkered down...I gots to get me some shut eye!



talk with you later boneboy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you got thru it David.  My MIL leaves in Eatonton.  Thank goodness she took this week to visit a friend in Fla.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 28, 2011)

We are already getting hit up in in VA, stop sending it to us


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> A tornado did touch down in monroe.



13wmaz is reporting one of the roads we just looked at two days ago as the hardest hit in the county! We've made an offer on one home there and had another lined up as a backup. Oh my! Guess I'll be making a call to the real estate agent in the morning to make sure the owners are ok! Not to mention, finding out about the state of the damages!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost. These babies are humming right along at near 50mph. I hope Cortgirl is ready, this one's got a bead drawn on her area.
> View attachment 598916



We're ok!! I woke up when the worst of it was going over. Miguel, you were right, it was BAD. It was like daylight in my house and the noise was incredible!!! So far, we made it through unscathed. Yard is flooding pretty bad, have to wait until it dies down a bit to go get the dogs...never thought the water would come up so fast! They're ok right now, but they don't like it one bit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad everyone came through unscathed. Let's not do this again anytime soon. Mods can lock this one down and put it in the books as a record maker.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hugh, come see me this morning buddy, breakfast is on me!!!! You have done an amazing job calling this one out!!!! Come getcha a link biscuit, wifey just tookem out the oven!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Here ya go folks. New thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618172


----------

